# Anyone tried the Cannondale Slate



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

As someone who uses their cross bike for road, gravel and singeltrack, having a lefty fork seems pretty sweet. Anyone have any actual time on one of these? Its 650b, so tire choices are limited right now though.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm SUPER into this bike, but I also HATE proprietary stuff. I'm actually planning on building something like this utilizing standard stuff. I will loose the suspension fork but I think that would actually create too much overlap with my hardtail.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I have an Ultegra on order from my LBS. My current fleet is a Trek Allant (city), Trek Madone (road), Cannondale F29er (ht mtb), and Cannondale Scalpel 29er (fs mtb). I basically see this filling the gap between my road bike and my hardtail MTB. Before seeing the slate, I'd been considering going to a cross tire on my F29er and installing a child seat on the back for my 3 yr old daughter so we could ride really mild single track or double track together. Mine is due in late November.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Id really like to try one, I've been sitting on the fence in regards to ordering one so far though...


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Would like to stick one of those forks on my SuperX.

I wish Cannondale would reintroduced the Headshok for CX like they used to. Would be perfect.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I've just been fitted up for a Slate this morning, my LBS has just installed the Guru Bike Fit system:

The Experience

Which put me on a size large, well worth the experience to be honest.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I've only ridden it a couple hundred feet. After getting in a head on collision in the family car over the weekend*, I probably won't get any saddle time until Sunday or Monday.

*Uninsured, unlicensed assbag fell asleep, woke up to the rumble strips on the right, and ripped the wheel to the left taking me out. I've strained/torn something where my ribs meet my sternum on the right side.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Think you feel up to measuring the axle to crown on that fork for me? And maybe checking the rear wheel clearance too? Still considering this bike but I'm wondering if I could just stick I rigid fork on it to get me away from some of the c'dale kookyness.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Think you feel up to measuring the axle to crown on that fork for me? And maybe checking the rear wheel clearance too? Still considering this bike but I'm wondering if I could just stick I rigid fork on it to get me away from some of the c'dale kookyness.












Seat stay clearance. The chain stay clearance is approximately the same. 









Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the new ride Quentin hope you enjoy it once you're feeling better.


----------



## steelbike (Jan 6, 2004)

What width tires? Are they Panaracers?


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

steelbike said:


> What width tires? Are they Panaracers?


From Cannondale.com, "Cannondale Slate Folding TRS tubeless, 650x42c, by Panaracer".


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

The radavist did a pretty good write up on it and the 199 comments have some info. Guy in the comments said Surly's 650b x 41 Knard would fit.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

So, should I do road pedals or egg beaters on the Slate? I have both handy. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Eggbeaters or Candies suit bikes like the Slate pretty perfectly.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Got mine last week. Swapped to XTR/Dura Ace Di2 1x11 with SiSL2 SRM and some carbon bits. Wheels are Stans Podium MMX.

18.2 lbs with pedals.

Very versatile bike, no doubt. Be careful with stock tires on slick muddy sections, though. The 30mm travel doesn't sound like much but is very effective in taking chatter outta the front end off road. Might get some file treads at least to replace stock rubber.


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Was thinking maybe this would be my gravel grinder and was also considering Salsa Warbird.Both are In pretty short supply right now.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

trauma-md said:


> Got mine last week. Swapped to XTR/Dura Ace Di2 1x11 with SiSL2 SRM and some carbon bits. Wheels are Stans medalist.
> 
> 18.2 lbs with pedals.
> 
> Very versatile bike, no doubt. Be careful with stock tires on slick muddy sections, though. The 30mm travel doesn't sound like much but is very effective in taking chatter outta the front end off road. Might get some file treads at least to replace stock rubber.


Great looking bike. Funny that both Slate owners on this thread are in WV. The other funny thing is that the shop that ordered my bike was building up a Di2 Slate for someone. Was that your's? Charleston Bicycle Center.

One of my best friends lives very close to Coopers and has gotten into gravel riding. You might see him around. He's on a Specialized AWOL.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

speedyd said:


> Was thinking maybe this would be my gravel grinder and was also considering Salsa Warbird. Both are In pretty short supply right now.


the new Warbird is beastly. A buddy of mine has one (the carbon version) and he absolutely loves it

only issue I have with the Slate is the 650b tires instead of the 700c/29".


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

That wasn't my di2 Charleston was building. Must be some other lucky dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I'd like to demo the Ultegra version or the CX, but like you guys said, noboby has them! Frustrating. Love the 650b wheels as they transverse better on single track much better than 29er/700c wheels.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Riding the Cannondale Slate: What you need to know | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos

Looks like the axle to crown should be about the same as a 700c cross fork, hopefully rake is similar too.

Also glad to see rack mounting options, though I don't know what rack will mount under the stays like that.

Still very interested in this bike, or the frame at least. Might have to track one down for a test ride.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i loved Slate at the first sight ...
but as avery Cannondale, there is the weight problem: too heavy !!!

so i decided to do a custom project ...

searched for a Black Inc SuperX used but ridden a few times only on road , keeping only frame, RED22 shifter/brakes and selling other parts, bought an used Lefty DLR OPI carbon 110mm 26" mtb fork and sent to 88+ Italy to shorten it of 12cm (to reach same geomerty of a cross fork) and reduced travel to 30mm as the Lefty Oliver, install a Bike Ahead carbon wheelset, a Specy S-Works crankset with a 46T Garbaruk oval integrated ring, CB Candy11 pedals, Pacenti PariMoto 38mm tyres and tubes, a Trek Bontrager integrated combo/stem, a cutted to measure Ax Lightness post, a Dream Bikes DB-M carbon saddle and a Force1 long cage RD with 10-42 XX1 cassette and Xx1 chain.

got 7690 grams with Garmin mount support and cadence sensor.

1st and 2nd rides:
Slateliflap | eliflap

Slateliflap | eliflap

after some changes :

Slateliflap ? aggiustamenti | eliflap

and today : Slate | eliflap


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

eliflap said:


> i loved Slate at the first sight ...
> but as avery Cannondale, there is the weight problem: too heavy !!!
> 
> so i decided to do a custom project ...
> ...


i gotta admit, that's a pretty cool looking bike. How's it ride? 7700 grams is pretty impressive!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

i did only 5 rides :
1st and 2nd 25 km rides, with a Hollowgram SI with 36T ( no good , too small and 172.5 arms no good for me )

3rd a night ride , very emotional on Xmas night with full moon 

4th yesterday 91km with 18km off road as beginning and after a road group ride ( i easy stay inside the group at 45 km/h) but final part of ride as solo on road , 32-33 as cruising speed ( with a road bike i can stay 3-4 km/h faster with same load )

5th today 82 km, with 50 off road with a not easy trails (normally done with my Flash mtb) 
very light bike so you can jump over the holes or woods with no effort, and in gravel flat roads i can keep higher speeds than a mtb.

impressed by PariMoto 38mm tyres (not yet gone tubeless, planned to do it)


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

*bad mo fo!*

all your wildest dreams will come true on this bike!


----------



## msrothwe (Aug 1, 2007)

I know they designed this bike for 650Bs, but I wonder how a regular 700C/33mm tire would fit on here.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

msrothwe said:


> I know they designed this bike for 650Bs, but I wonder how a regular 700C/33mm tire would fit on here.


I think you might have problems in the front with the tire rubbing the crown when the lefty compresses. I think that is the main reason this is a 650b bike.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

Oliver specs:
Travel - 30mm
wheel size - 650bx42c/700x23c"
leg diameter: Outer: 42mm / inner: 32mm
damper: Isolated damper mini with 
map (multi-surface air preload) spring


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

you can check the tyre clearance with totally deflated Lefty ... must be at least 10mm


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

gearless said:


> Oliver specs:
> Travel - 30mm
> wheel size - 650bx42c/700x23c"
> leg diameter: Outer: 42mm / inner: 32mm
> ...


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Tires did great on the frozen dirt/rocks. The only place that it really struggled on XC single track was places where there was a large section of fallen leaf coverage. The bike really felt pretty awesome out there.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

did someone go with sealant on stock tyres ?


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

I used Orange Seal in the stock rubber.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Quentin said:


> Tires did great on the frozen dirt/rocks. The only place that it really struggled on XC single track was places where there was a large section of fallen leaf coverage. The bike really felt pretty awesome out there.
> 
> Sent from Tandy 400


So cool! Thanks for sharing! 

Very much looking forward to receiving mine now, I have some pink Raceface Crank Boots for it, getting some of the new Crank Brothers Candys again in pink, I've got my crank skins and Fabric bottle bosses all waiting to put on it. I've even entered a Gravel enduro type event to put it through its paces on so may be looking at some nobbly tyres too!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Shame it is only 650b. Sweet ride.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

trauma-md said:


> I used Orange Seal in the stock rubber.


which pressure f + r ?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

A1an said:


> Shame it is only 650b. Sweet ride.


I think the 650b is great other than tire selection. It rides miles better than my Surly Cross Check did on the same single track. Much more responsive and agile.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

eliflap said:


> which pressure f + r ?


I've been between 35 and 65psi without any problem.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Jack of all trades bike. Had a blast on my short 3 mi test run. I wish I had purchased the seat 2 years ago!

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

OPI Steem, Syntace Carbon bar, Cannondale save seatpost, Fabric carbon saddle, Stages PM (SRM with Q-Rings to come), tires tubeless, 9.4kg


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Do you think Cannondale will sell just Slate frameset and fork?

Would love to do my own build.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Been having fun 'graveling' mine, awesome smooth bike, unexpected front 'hits' taken nicely by the Oliver, even the rear felt forgiving, nice Scoop saddle for my fitting. Next update, going tubeless, and bought Surly Knards to test out. This bike gets my mind thinking for the next off-beaten ride =)


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

A1an, that's the purpose of this bike, to be totally useful in almost all terrain, lots of room for big cushy rubber to meet the same 700/23c diameter, which can still roll and keep up with roadies. I'm sure there will be more tire choices later.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

*new hub*

I like the faster engagement, it's what I'm used to.......


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

If anyone is looking for a Slate the have them at REI online. You get a 10% member dividend if you are a member.

https://www.rei.com/search.html?q=cannondale+slate&ir=q:cannondale+slate&page=1


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Still waiting on my Force CX1, I suppose I was lucky when I ended up getting one of the first Habits so the bike gods are making me wait this time! I sat on a large grey Slate a couple of weeks ago and it fits me perfectly with no toe overlap even with flat pedals which I run because of foot issues. The bike felt very racy and compact, I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

ljsmith said:


> If anyone is looking for a Slate the have them at REI online. You get a 10% member dividend if you are a member.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/search.html?q=cannondale+slate&ir=q:cannondale+slate&page=1


Does the 20% off work on that, too?! That would be crazy cheap.


----------



## alex_sdca (Apr 6, 2009)

*Fine Print*

Offer valid on Novara and Diamondback bicycles only; all other bicycle brands are excluded.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

alex_sdca said:


> Offer valid on Novara and Diamondback bicycles only; all other bicycle brands are excluded.


Thank goodness. I'd have been pretty bummed to have paid a lot more to get mine just a few months earlier.


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

I'd love to see some tires with a bit of tread on this bike. Maybe these? I wonder if there is enough clearance at the stays.

http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/cazadero-tires-700c650b-x-42mm


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

trailchong said:


> I'd love to see some tires with a bit of tread on this bike. Maybe these?


I'm using Schwalbe G-ones. They're really a great all arounder and do very well in the dirt.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

trailchong said:


> I'd love to see some tires with a bit of tread on this bike. Maybe these? I wonder if there is enough clearance at the stays.
> 
> http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/cazadero-tires-700c650b-x-42mm


I have some of these on the way for my Slate, hopefully they'll all turn up around the same time.


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

Just J said:


> I have some of these on the way for my Slate, hopefully they'll all turn up around the same time.


Post up some pics when you can!


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

trailchong said:


> I'd love to see some tires with a bit of tread on this bike. Maybe these? I wonder if there is enough clearance at the stays.
> 
> Cazadero Tires (700c/650b x 42mm) | SOMA Fabrications


my local shop owner is using those tires, I JUST put on the Surly Knard and it fits fine.


----------



## trailchong (Mar 21, 2016)

gearless said:


> my local shop owner is using those tires, I JUST put this Surly Knard and and it fits fine


Thanks, that is a sick tire, I bet it goes super well with the bike. My LBS has one I want to test ride. So I can go home and cry about not owning one!


----------



## ilovesherbet (Jun 1, 2015)

Thinking about getting a Slate but would need to run a trailer does anyone know one which may fit?


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

you would need to go to the, "Robert axle project" website for the proper axle/skewer. for my BOB trailer it was BOB 005. it was a bit tricky but it worked fine! 
https://robertaxleproject.com/


----------



## ilovesherbet (Jun 1, 2015)

gearless said:


> you would need to go to the, "Robert axle project" website for the proper axle/skewer. for my BOB trailer it was BOB 005. it was a bit tricky but it worked fine!
> https://robertaxleproject.com/


Thanks, that looks like just the reply I needed.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I did a combo road/gravel ride today. Amazing how well it manages to do both things. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Just got this email from cannondale.



> Dear Quentin,
> At Cannondale, the quality and safety of our products are of paramount importance. We're excited about all the attention and interest that the Cannondale Slate has received since we released it in 2015. Based on feedback from Slate riders, it has come to our attention that when riders are modifying their Slate to run tubeless (removing the inner tube), the fit of the tires on the rims does not meet our high standards for performance, safety and compatibility. The issue is with the rim of the wheel, not the tire.
> 
> The Slate is safe to ride with inner tubes as supplied, but in the interest of rider safety, any riders who have modified their Slates to run tubeless should immediately stop riding and temporarily install inner tubes in both wheels before riding again. Riders who plan to run their Slate tubeless should visit their nearest Cannondale dealer to register for a free set of replacement wheels with upgraded rims.
> ...


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I asked my dealer about this in regard to my still yet to arrive Slate CX1 today and they told me that Cannondale will be sending replacement rims to their dealers and NOT wheelset a meaning the dealer will potentially have a lot of free wheel builds to do. We're hoping that my bike will come with the new rims as running tubeless is very important to me.


----------



## Sidewalk (May 18, 2015)

I took one out on some MTB trails in SoCal Sunday. I absolutely loved it! The Oliver absorbed way more then I expected. I ran flat pedals thinking I would have to dab a lot, but was surprised that I didn't. I had to get off a couple of times to climb when I was spinning out, but never on the descent. and I hit a few smaller doubles and tabletops that proved that it could take a real beating. I don't imagine it can be any worse on road then my current commuter bike; a Nashbar aluminum CX with 38mm touring tires on 29er wheels, coming in at about 25 pounds.

I would want CX1 though instead of Ultegra, I prefer 1x on anything that sees dirt.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEl2x7Vrgvb/

My LBS was the host of the event, great people, great shop.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BEl3GEfrggA/


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

nice report, thanks!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought a Slate (Ultegra) today and I'm wondering if anyone knows when the replacement wheels will be available from Cannondale. Has anyone received them yet? Probably too much to ask if they will be shipped with a tubeless valve stem and tape right? Probably has to be purchased separately as a kit I'm sure.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtuck1 said:


> I just bought a Slate (Ultegra) today and I'm wondering if anyone knows when the replacement wheels will be available from Cannondale. Has anyone received them yet? Probably too much to ask if they will be shipped with a tubeless valve stem and tape right? Probably has to be purchased separately as a kit I'm sure.


I was told middle May by my LBS.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I was also told middle of May but I was also told my Slate would have been with me by March and now I'm being told the middle of May for that too!

You can see the recall notice here:

http://www.cannondale.com/en/International/Safety-Notices-and-Recalls.aspx

You will note the replacement rims are Mavic XM419 and I believe, if these are similar to the XM819 rims I used to run, they do not require rim tape.

I'd have still preferred Stans rims but I guess I am in a sore mood due to my long wait for this awesome bike!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Same here, sometime in 'May' per my LBS, in the meantime almost 300 mi on the factory tubed set up, no issues, just one flat. I'd say 80/20 road/dirt so far. Fun, smooth bike, rips through broken asphalt, grips offroad nicely except when trail gets rubbly.

I imagine a carbon frame would mute it even more, at more cost of course. Always looking around for upgrades. Carbon wheels? Convert to the OPI stem, shimmed after recall? How much lighter? Single spidering that much lighter than my Ultegra double setup?


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Got word from my sponsoring LBS, complete wheelsets will be sent, existing wheels sent back. Stay tuned.....


----------



## marvelousque (May 12, 2016)

Here she is... I've had her since Jan. 2016... 200 miles on my stocks...


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

NICE! I had 1,000 on mine before replacing with Surly knard's..........


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had mine a week and a half and have put over 100 miles on it. 

LBS said replacement Mavic wheelsets shipping next week. They also said they will come with tubeless strip, and valve stems. Can't wait to switch to tubeless.

22 lbs with spd pedals size large. I have a carbon seatpost that I may put on in place of the stock item and a different saddle.

I have a 11-32 cassette on the way also.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

nice, same color as mine! BTW, the bigger cassette might require a longer cage rear derailleur?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

gearless said:


> the bigger cassette might require a longer cage rear derailleur?


I have read a couple places that it is nothing more than a "B" screw adjustment. Hoping that is the case. The gearing is fine until the grade gets into double digits and then I just don't have enough strength for it.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I might have to consider some shorter gearing. The stock gearing is way too tall for this gravel climb. (Mind you, I'm just some dude with a desk job that gets 1 good bike ride in each week.)










Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys,
Thinking about replacing my C'dale SuperX with a Slate but I am really unsure about sizing...
I am 1.90m with pretty long shanks, riding a 58cm SuperX and an F29 size "L"...
My dealer suggests I should go for "XL" with the Slate which would put me in a comparable position as to what I am now riding on my SuperX. I would of course go and try out "L" and "XL", but unfortunately the bike is out of stock in my area...
I really don't want to end up with the "wrong" size...
Any suggestions? Thanks.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

1.90m makes you about 2" taller than I am. I ride a 58cm Supersix, and a "Large" Scalpel. The Slate I have is a "Large" also and it fits me nearly perfectly. I am going to try a 10mm longer stem to see if it is better or not but otherwise the fit is excellent. My gut felling is that the XL Slate may be your best bet but you should absolutely try both to be sure. Maybe try the XL first if you can find one?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Anyone still waiting for theirs? I ordered a large CX1 in October and it keeps being put back.

I expected it most recently last week but now they're telling me July. By that point they'll no doubt be releasing the 2017 specs and details only a matter of weeks later so now I'm left with the decision of cancelling my order or not and taking my deposit back and doing something else with it.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Sounds like cannondale screwed you over.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

The thought had crossed my mind. I think I'm out, which is a shame as I was looking forward to owning this bike. 8 months and counting is stupid though.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

mtuck1 said:


> 1.90m makes you about 2" taller than I am. I ride a 58cm Supersix, and a "Large" Scalpel. The Slate I have is a "Large" also and it fits me nearly perfectly. I am going to try a 10mm longer stem to see if it is better or not but otherwise the fit is excellent. My gut felling is that the XL Slate may be your best bet but you should absolutely try both to be sure. Maybe try the XL first if you can find one?


Tried the XL (first) and the L today. Will DEFINITELY go for L as it felt so much more natural than the "bigger" one Also managed to get quite a good deal on the 105 version which I am planning to rebuild using the Ultegra and Ritchey parts of my SuperX. This way I will get the GREEN bike with the Ultegra build... Just hope I will be able to find a buyer for my SuperX then


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

I have test rode one for about 2mi of road when led to another 4mi of dirt/gravel.

As a basis, I have two CX/Gravel bikes that I am using as a comparison: My beloved and trusty 2008 Specialized TriCross Expert with Zertz fittings and carbon bits built into the fameset. The fork rake is uncanny for a gravel bike...and in all reality a bike ahead of it's time!

My other, a Trek Boone 5 Disc with the IsoSpeed decoupler which is my primary bike.
Now neither of these bikes are more than 18.5lb so that is going to weigh into my initial thoughts as a point of view.

The Lefty fork obviously works, and the 650b big rubber is supple and smooth, but I would not go as far as saying "fast" when compared to leading options in 700c. The fact remains that C'dale can say that more 650b options are coming, but currently a limited market. Right now with gravel grinding blowing up, the amount of tire options is becoming almost overwhelming with options.

In gravel or adventure riding, front compliance is paramount, but rear compliance should not be underrated. Outside of tire volume, C'dale engineered very little compliance into the frame itself. The SAVE stays does very little to actively take off the edge. Sure you can add a C'dale SAVE post and it should help out considerably, but it doesn't change the fact that the front and rear does not feel balanced. The rear compliance on the Boone with IsoSpeed is significant and completely noticeable. The front compliance, though no where close to the Left is balanced to the rear on the Boone, so they compliment each other.

Additionally if you're looking for active suspension, Lauf just introduced the Grit fork. A friend of mine is actually trying to get a hold of one for me to demo and review with the Boone as a specific application review because the idea of active compliance both on front and rear is gaining interest in the gravel segment. So I can report back later once I spent some time with that setup, but it will likely be presented under another forum.

Personal thoughts....the Slate is an interesting bike that's fun to ride, and has plenty of benefits, but compared to traditional 700c wheels, it lags behind on speed and efficiency along with having more aftermarket upgrade options across the line.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting your thoughts dubdryver. Funny you should mention the Lauf Grit as I'm now considering buying one for my Turner Cyclosys to try and make up for my disappointment of being let down by Cannondale in regard to the Slate. I run Nano 40c's on my Turner and it is fast and comfortable, I wouldn't want a sacrifice in that speed and relative comfort so the Laufs are of massive interest to me.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

The funny thing is that I have a Lauf TR29, and found the limited usage for the fork for my riding...and in that process to work out the cerebral parts of owning and riding the fork came to the conclusion that if Lauf made one for a CX bike, I would be highly interested in it. This was even before owning a Boone. I just knew it was the right type of fork for that type of riding...characteristically everything points to it being a great gravel fork, and the best competitor/alternative to the Slate Lefty.

If it's as good as what I believe it will be...I will own one!


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Slate delay is due to a factory recall

http://www.cannondale.com/en/International/Safety-Notices-and-Recalls.aspx


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Anyone received their replacement wheels yet?


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

I wish Lauf would make the Grit with a 1 1/8 headtube as well. When I asked they prattled off some remark about safety standards. pshaw.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I was told by the shop where I had my order today that the wheels are ready and they'll be starting to ship Slates soon.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

I'd recommend people try the BodyFloat. It's rad over gravel and rougher terrain. It can be pre-loaded so it works decently on the road. Granted, the Slate still has other unique features, but I'm finding it's suspension less compelling everyday I ride my BodyFloat.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

What's a BodyFloat?


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

it's a suspension seatpost. ever since I got my google, i have been able to answer these questions.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Well thank you for googling it for me and taking the time out to answer my question accompanied with a witty quip.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

what's a quip?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Google it.


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

huh?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

I thought you knew how to use the internets?! 

Anyway back on topic. Look at this pic Mark Weir just posted.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BF4U9JFmLfA/

There much better!


----------



## Syncro (Apr 20, 2014)

#scratchingmebag

yikes i don't even want to know. 

the thing about the BodyFloat is I've found it much faster when climbing to keep sitting over rougher stuff than have to absorb impacts or stand up. I can keep the power on. The shock would be nice though downhill


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Picked up my SLATE on Friday. Guys at the shop had switched over most of the parts from my C'dale SuperX Ultegra already, so I just re-routed the front brake cable and put on protective tape. Then it was time to hit the roads, the trails, the gravel tracks, the curbstones, the potholes... Holy Lord! This bike is pure fun :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Really like the way it feels and handles on tarmac, the wheels/tyre combo working just great. Had the Lefty unlocked almost all the time, amazing how much it can take especially on gravel and really bad road surfaces. Wow! Have to go more off road to say anything about its performance there...

Changes so far are:

1. cranks: SI to Hollowgram SI with Rotor Q-Rings 46/36
2. back derailleur: 105 to Ultegra with long cage
3. cogs: 105 to Ultegra 11-32
4. seatpost: C3 to C'dale Save 400mm
5. STIs: R505 to R685
6. handlebar: C3 to Ritchey WCS Streem with Lizard Skins DSP 3,2

Planning on exchanging stem with an OPI stem (looks so much better) and maybe upgrading the rear axle to Syntace (almost half the weight).

I really like the way the saddle feels although it looks pretty terrible imho. Was originally thinking about replacing it with the Fizik Tundra 2 I currently have on my SuperX. Will give it some more time.

Any suggestions on shaving some weight? Current weight is 9.9kg size L.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

triteacher said:


> Any suggestions on shaving some weight? Current weight is 9.9kg size L.


I feel like I am kind of getting the runaround from my dealer (who is getting the runaround from Cannondale) on replacement wheels from Cannondale but I believe the new Mavics set up tubeless will result in some minor weight savings. The only cost involved will be for sealant.

After that weight reduction begins to get pricey. I suspect that the Formula rear hub is one place to look. My experience is they tend to run a little heavy. I will probably have a friend rebuild the rear wheel with a different hub and spokes over the winter.

The machined hollowgram crank arms are another place to look. I haven't looked at the numbers yet but I'm pretty sure they are lighter than the stock (SI) arms.

Mine weighs 22lbs with SPD pedals and a slightly heavier saddle that I like better. The one place I don't even consider for weight savings is saddles. many people including me have distinct preferences when it comes to saddles.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just J said:


> Anyone still waiting for theirs? I ordered a large CX1 in October and it keeps being put back.
> 
> I expected it most recently last week but now they're telling me July. By that point they'll no doubt be releasing the 2017 specs and details only a matter of weeks later so now I'm left with the decision of cancelling my order or not and taking my deposit back and doing something else with it.


I see there is a "large" CX1 on ebay at the moment. Located in Utah. Just sayin'.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

mtuck1 said:


> I see there is a "large" CX1 on ebay at the moment. Located in Utah. Just sayin'.


Thank you but I'm located in UK! 😊


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

A friend recently ordered a Slate from his LBS and was told it wouldn't be in until September. He picked it up last Thursday, and it came with the "replacement wheels" Cannondale has been promising for months. Talked to my dealer today and no sign of when the replacement wheels will be available for people who already own bikes with recalled wheels. Not impressed at the moment.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine still hasn't arrived. I pulled the deposit back and will make a decision whether I still want it once (if) it finally does get here.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Do you know if the replacement wheels came with the Mavic standard decals/logos?


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I am brand new here... and new to cycling in general other than riding a mile or two every year or so. I decided to kick my self in gear and get in shape, so I wanted to get something that motivated me to actually get out and ride. 

I have a Slate Ultegra XL coming (should be here next week). I really hope it comes with the stock Slate branded rims, as the Mavic set are not very visually appealing. (note: I specifically got the Ultegra because of the orange accents. They had a 105 in stock, but it was too small (a Large) and no matter how much I tried I simply cannot stand their color choice on the 105. 

If anyone knows if Cannondale has a special branded logo for the Mavic rims, please let me know. 

Thanks,
-Ryan


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

CarreraF1 said:


> I have a Slate Ultegra XL coming (should be here next week). I really hope it comes with the stock Slate branded rims, as the Mavic set are not very visually appealing.


The "new" bikes from Cannondale are coming with the Mavic wheels. I still have not received "replacement" (Mavic) wheels for my Slate purchased 7 weeks ago. I would be happy to trade you my original Slate wheels with orange accents for the new Mavics if you are interested and Cannondale doesn't come through for me.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I will let you know how it works out next week. 

BTW... I am going to be very upset if they start showing photos of a 2017 Slate next week!!!


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

They won't, they're rolling the Slate over for 2017 and adding the rigid version too.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just my thought, not really worth anything, but the rigid lefty makes no sense to me. I've seen it, and I understand why some would want a rigid fork, but a rigid lefty?


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Any photos of the 2017 Slate models yet? As far as I've seen C'dale have cranked out some pretty rad paintjobs on other models...


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

CarreraF1 said:


> Do you know if the replacement wheels came with the Mavic standard decals/logos?


The ones I've seen have the Magic decals on, unfortunately.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Replacement wheels arrived yesterday. Set up tubeless pretty easy (compared to my fat bikes). Surprisingly the "new" wheels are 2 ounces heavier (ea.) than the OE wheels.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm continually surprised by this bike. This is an old, steep logging road that ends up in a creek bed. The top was mud covered and the standard tires kept moving.



















Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Very cool guys! It looks like I am picking mine up today. I will probably start with it 100% stock, then convert to tubeless.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Did you use the standard Stan's setup for tubeless? I picked up some 44mm Valve Stems. Hope they work.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

CarreraF1 said:


> Did you use the standard Stan's setup for tubeless? I picked up some 44mm Valve Stems. Hope they work.


I used the Mavic rim strips supplied with the wheels and Stan's valve stems and sealant.


----------



## chadgo (Jan 18, 2009)

*2017 Slate Lefty Rigid*



triteacher said:


> Any photos of the 2017 Slate models yet? As far as I've seen C'dale have cranked out some pretty rad paintjobs on other models...


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I finally got the Slate and put a few rides on her. 







The first order of business was getting those ugly Mavic decals off the rims! With such little in the form of accent color (orange), any other color really takes away from the balance. 








I was lucky enough to score some original Slate decals!!!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

CarreraF1 said:


> I finally got the Slate and put a few rides on her.
> View attachment 1084528
> 
> The first order of business was getting those ugly Mavic decals off the rims! With such little in the form of accent color (orange), any other color really takes away from the balance.
> ...


Where did you get the stickers?










Slogged through a very wet dirt/gravel/road ride. I'm half considering changing out the gearing up front. I find myself hammering a LOT in these WV mountains.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

They are from the original rims. If you get your replacement rims and want to keep the decals, use a heat gun from the inside of the rim and gently pull up the original with the edge of a razor blade/hobby knife. 

I have a few more upgrades coming.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Garmin Edge 820








Varia Rearview Radar


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

After initially placing the Garmin on the stem I chose to place it in front. Much better viewing angle in my opinion.










I also upgraded to a C'dale SAVE post. You do not really feel a great difference on roads, but once you hit the gravel this thing really works wonders! Such a big gain in comfort...


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

You stole my thunder ! 

I actually have the out front mount installed now and the SAVE post is on the way. 

The jury is still out on whether or not to switch out the saddle.

I use it to commute in addition to getting my feet wet on trails. I have found the Varia rear view radar to be invaluable during the commute.

I wish I could buy one for every person riding on the road. It is a must have safety tool!


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Yes, I was initially going to exchange the saddle right away, but found it to be amazingly comfy as soon as the terrain becomes a little rougher. Am riding the FIZIK Tundra 2 on all my other bikes so this would be my saddle of choice for a later change. One thing I really do not like about the FABRIC is that is is a bit on the heavy side, the - much lighter but ridiculously expensive - top notch carbon version being no option.

Must check out the Varia! I commute every day while switching between my bikes. Seems really interesting...


----------



## bubbleblower (May 16, 2004)

*Bubbleblower*

Bare with me .... I don't really understand geometry or if my question will even change things
My wife has started riding less CC and ST and more road on her Trek ex8
She wants to make more progress yet still go on some tracks but will NOT ride a skinny tire...( Her words )or use drop bars
My question is can I change the Slate bars to flats I get I'll have to swap out brakes & gears is say " SLX/XT " comparable with 105 / Ultegra a straight swap out

Thank you in advance for you're time in this 
Bubbleblower


----------



## pulsarxxx (Dec 1, 2007)

bubbleblower said:


> Bare with me .... I don't really understand geometry or if my question will even change things
> My wife has started riding less CC and ST and more road on her Trek ex8
> She wants to make more progress yet still go on some tracks but will NOT ride a skinny tire...( Her words )or use drop bars
> My question is can I change the Slate bars to flats I get I'll have to swap out brakes & gears is say " SLX/XT " comparable with 105 / Ultegra a straight swap out
> ...


Waste of time and money. IMHO buy a hard tail mountain bike

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbleblower (May 16, 2004)

Thanks for that...id not thought of it....

I know there are MTB options but its not what I'm asking.
Thank you anyway.
bubbleblower


----------



## Slate650 (Jul 31, 2016)

I own the ultegra model, new wheels SUCK. Blow outs, won't stay true, couldn't keep tubless. my dealer is building me a custom wheel set. Cannondale, thanks for trying
G


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Still waiting for a Slate Carbon 

I see the new SuperX head tube will now take a Lefty....


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

*Mr. Slate rules!*














I also did a stricker transfer to the new rims.
I now have a bit over 1,600 miles on this bike and I must say, IT ROCKS!


----------



## Slate650 (Jul 31, 2016)

Running a different tire on the rear a WTB 47c on the rear. Heavy and the rolling resistance is high. Heavy duty it should last. Seems to have a little roll in the sidewall also. Gonna try the Schwable G1's next. Still waiting on the new hoops.
G $


----------



## talabardio (Oct 6, 2009)

Did your Guru experience put you on a different size than you would have otherwise?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

talabardio said:


> Did your Guru experience put you on a different size than you would have otherwise?


Not sure if this was meant for me or not? But no, I would have chosen a large but probably not changed the stem.

Unfortunately I decided not to go with the Slate in the end, mainly down to the wheel issues and the crap they replaced them with along with the wait time.

I think I'll wait for the Carbon and make a decision then and if it happens.

I love seeing all of your Slates on here though.


----------



## talabardio (Oct 6, 2009)

Just J said:


> I think I'll wait for the Carbon and make a decision then and if it happens.
> 
> I love seeing all of your Slates on here though.


I'm assuming that a carbon is coming; is there any news on that front?


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

talabardio said:


> I'm assuming that a carbon is coming; is there any news on that front?


Just rumours and speculation as far as I am aware.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've put the Schwalbe G-One's on my Ultegra version. Back tire is straight as an arrow, front tire I cannot get rid of the wobble. Have re-mounted, moved it around the tire to a different spot, tonight I'll try with a different tube. The stock tires had no wobble, have also emailed Schwalbe about it.

By the way - G-One's are a ***** to get on!!!!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

New bar wrap. My original sliced open on the bottom of a picnic table that I leaned the bike against.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

what brand is that tape? nice!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

gearless said:


> what brand is that tape? nice!


I literally have no idea.  I walked in the bike shop, found an orange one, and said "put it on."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

gearless said:


> what brand is that tape? nice!


The brand is Lizard Skin. I just had a chance to wash it up and noticed.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Looking great! Has anyone noticed the little guy on the bottom of the seatpost? NLS!!!

I just put the carbon save seatpost on. It isnt adjusted correct yet... my hands went numb riding it today.

I did finally get it dirty!


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed the gearing being a little off? I did a mild climb yesterday and I kept expecting to have at least two more gears to help with the climb. I know I am out of shape, but it seems like the range is definitely skewed toward high speed.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

CarreraF1 said:


> Has anyone else noticed the gearing being a little off? I did a mild climb yesterday and I kept expecting to have at least two more gears to help with the climb. I know I am out of shape, but it seems like the range is definitely skewed toward high speed.


Yeah, absolutely, but I'm old and weak. I swapped the cassette to 11-32, which is no problem and got me pretty close to where i needed to be. I also changed the Spidering from 52-36 to 50-34 and I'm very happy with it now.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

I was thinking the exact same thing- going to 11-32. I probably won't change out the Spidering right now. 

Did the stock chain work with the 11-32 or did you have to add a few links? 

Right now I think there are four things I would change on the Slate out of the box:
1) Save seat post... for the price point it should come with this standard
2) Cassette... at least on the Ultegra model, put an Ultegra cassette. I rode a friend's bike, that is identical in components with the exception of the cassette. I was surprised how well it shifted in comparison to the 105 unit they put on the Slate Ultegra
3) Gearing
4) Decals on the new rims. The Slate is an understated design (aesthetically) and it only says 'Slate' three places- top tube, front wheel, back wheel. The new rims remove two thirds of the 'Slate signage' overall and 100% of it when viewed from any perspective other than sitting on the bike. That is isn't good. 

With the constructive criticisms aside, I have found that this bike has done something very few of my purchases have done... it has morphed from something I have wanted to something I need. In my experience if you purchase something that you want really bad and then you realize that you actually needed more than you wanted it, you hit a home run. That is how I feel with this bike!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

CarreraF1 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing- going to 11-32. I probably won't change out the Spidering right now.
> 
> Did the stock chain work with the 11-32 or did you have to add a few links?


I was sure the original chain would not be long enough so I got a new one and cut it to the correct length. I"m sure you could use the original chain if you avoid the big-big combination..


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

The gearing is definitely aggressive... More aggressive crank than my road bike.  But, I've gotten a lot stronger this year thanks to it. I'm out of the saddle, hammering up the climbs.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Something I am finding very discouraging on my Slate is that the front wheel has so much interference fit on the large bearing it is a chore to remove and subsequently reinstall. You have to wrench it off and wrench it back on with quite a bit of force. I have 3 other Leftys here and none are anything like that. I checked the thread sizes/quality first and the helicoil and the bolt are perfect. Then I measured the bearing interfaces and found the small bearing had .0005" of interference which is fine but the large bearing is .0015" of interference. Way too much in my opinion.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

mtuck1 said:


> Something I am finding very discouraging on my Slate is that the front wheel has so much interference fit on the large bearing it is a chore to remove and subsequently reinstall. You have to wrench it off and wrench it back on with quite a bit of force. I have 3 other Leftys here and none are anything like that. I checked the thread sizes/quality first and the helicoil and the bolt are perfect. Then I measured the bearing interfaces and found the small bearing had .0005" of interference which is fine but the large bearing is .0015" of interference. Way too much in my opinion.


I grease mating surfaces every time I take it off, it helped a bit!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

gearless said:


> I grease mating surfaces every time I take it off, it helped a bit!


I do that also. I have had the wheel off and on a number of times now and it is better than it was.


----------



## 2017SlaterCX1 (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it me or do the hoods on the Slate suck? It seems like it's more boxy shaped and digs into my hands. If I can't find a glove solution I might have to go with Shimano setup.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

The hoods that come with the Ultegra setup are quite okay in my opinion. I have got rather large hands and ride on the hoods about 90% of the time, still wearing a thin pair of Fox gloves though.


----------



## dubdryver (Mar 20, 2006)

2017SlaterCX1 said:


> Is it me or do the hoods on the Slate suck? It seems like it's more boxy shaped and digs into my hands. If I can't find a glove solution I might have to go with Shimano setup.


Which brifters are you referring to? Brand? I assume you're referring to SRAM since it's pretty much an analogue choice these days (Shimano or SRAM). I can tell you if you're talking about moving to Shimano and they happen to be 105s, your experience will likely not improve. I tried the 105 11s that came on my Boone 5, and I was not pleased with the feel or performance what so ever.

Ultegras are quite different, especially once you're in hydros. If I could score a pair w/o breaking the bank, that's what I would do.

That said, I ride w/ Force 10s w/ mech disc brakes and love the brifter...especially for a 1X system. The brakes levers don't move which is nice for bracing while in the hoods. The same cannot be said for any Shimanos unless you go Di2.

Chances are your glove solution is a much faster, easier, cheaper solution


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Had been looking for a new set of wheels for my slate and re-checked on the early promotional videos from C'dale. Here the guy in the "getting dirty" vid is clearly riding the Mavic Crossmax SL wheels which look really great on the green Slate. At 1470g the set is also reasonably light and you can find some pretty good deals on the webs.
But - when I talked to my dealer he told me that the Mavics come with a 60mm lefty hub (Supermax/2.0) which will not fit the Oliver (50mm)... Is there ANY way to still go with the Crossmax SL??? How did the guys do it in the video?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I just did 40 miles on mine with road, gravel, single track, and stream crossings all in the same ride. Love it. I might need to swap the saddle, though. I got the dreaded sleepy peepee from the Fabric one. I have been riding on the drops and hooks a lot more lately, and according to the Fabric site, the Radius that ships on my Ultegra is meant for more upright riding. I just bought a Fizik Tundra M3 for my Scalpel and I've loved the Fiziks I've had in the past. 


Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am very happy with the Ultegra hoods. Which is good because I spend all my time there.

On another note, yesterday I made a block to accept the Lefty axle and allow the Slate to be transported in my wife's Forrester upright.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a set of Stans Podium 27.5 wheels that I had on my Slate. They're truly like new. XD free hub. 1335grams. PM me if you're interested. Solid and super light.

As far as the Crossmax wheels, that pair belonged to Tim Johnson who is sponsored by Mavic and they laced the older Lefty hub to those wheels.


----------



## 2017SlaterCX1 (Sep 9, 2016)

*Hoods*



dubdryver said:


> Which brifters are you referring to? Brand? I assume you're referring to SRAM since it's pretty much an analogue choice these days (Shimano or SRAM). I can tell you if you're talking about moving to Shimano and they happen to be 105s, your experience will likely not improve. I tried the 105 11s that came on my Boone 5, and I was not pleased with the feel or performance what so ever.
> 
> Ultegras are quite different, especially once you're in hydros. If I could score a pair w/o breaking the bank, that's what I would do.
> 
> ...


The issue is with the hydros shape under the hood. First it's bigger than my Shimano DA and secondly it's more boxy. I have small hands so I immediately noticed the difference. Of course this is my first time riding drops on a trail.


----------



## 2017SlaterCX1 (Sep 9, 2016)

First swap was the saddle. I ride the Tioga Spyder and just moved it over to the Slate.


----------



## Mellowjd (Sep 16, 2016)

The Lefty on my Slate seems to need air every other ride. Is this normal for a lefty oliver?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Mellowjd said:


> The Lefty on my Slate seems to need air every other ride. Is this normal for a lefty oliver?


Nope.

Sent from Tandy 400


----------



## Dibbs_ (Feb 17, 2009)

Mellowjd said:


> The Lefty on my Slate seems to need air every other ride. Is this normal for a lefty oliver?


No. It's not normal for a Lefty. It's not normal for any fork or shock.

Contact your dealer and get them to sort it under warranty.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Definitely NOT normal. Mine hasn't had a refill since I bought the bike in May...


----------



## recover66 (Feb 22, 2016)

Found a great deal on a used slate ultegra but the bike still has the original, slate branded wheelset. Does anyone know if C'Dale will replace these under for me if it was purchased second-hand? Should I walk if I'm going to be stuck with the original wheelset? Anything else I should check on the test ride tomorrow?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

recover66 said:


> Found a great deal on a used slate ultegra but the bike still has the original, slate branded wheelset. Does anyone know if C'Dale will replace these under for me if it was purchased second-hand? Should I walk if I'm going to be stuck with the original wheelset? Anything else I should check on the test ride tomorrow?


This is a "product recall" and subsequently should not be limited to the original purchaser.

Cannondale


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

I have a medium Slate for sale if anyone is interested. It's posted on mtbr's sister site roadbikereview.com. Low miles, mint condition, ultegra, upgraded feather weight SISL2 compact crankset, and the new Mavic wheels from Cannandale. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## jchristopher (Jan 12, 2004)

Safe to assume that 700c wheels with small, treaded cyclocross tires mounted (i.e. 33 width) will not fit on this bike? I would guess someone has tried that by now?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Correct. It's a fork clearance issue; designed around 650b.


jchristopher said:


> Safe to assume that 700c wheels with small, treaded cyclocross tires mounted (i.e. 33 width) will not fit on this bike? I would guess someone has tried that by now?


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Mind me asking why you're selling?


KMA said:


> I have a medium Slate for sale if anyone is interested. It's posted on mtbr's sister site roadbikereview.com. Low miles, mint condition, ultegra, upgraded feather weight SISL2 compact crankset, and the new Mavic wheels from Cannandale. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

The many Slates I've seen used for sale all have very low miles. The handful are 300 to 400 miles. Wondering if the lack of great tire selection is a reason for quick sale? Just thinking aloud. I thought about getting a Slate but the stem selection and tire choice was a deal breaker, plus the weight.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Stem selection? There is actually quite a variety to choose from. 
A) the "new" OPI stem comes in a variety of angles and lengths, 
B) same thing with the "old" - and much more beautiful - OPI stem 
C) check out the LEONARDI RACING stems (the one a lot of C'dale pro riders swear by)...
Tire choice? I agree but things are getting better


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

triteacher said:


> Stem selection? There is actually quite a variety to choose from.
> A) the "new" OPI stem comes in a variety of angles and lengths,
> B) same thing with the "old" - and much more beautiful - OPI stem
> C) check out the LEONARDI RACING stems (the one a lot of C'dale pro riders swear by)...
> Tire choice? I agree but things are getting better


Schwalbe G-One's adorn mine however I'd like to try the WTB horizons if they had some puncture protection...


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

SLATE WHEELS
Has any of you guys gone for a custom set of wheels for their Slate? If so, what did you buy?
I definitely wasn't happy with the original set of wheels and the replacement really sucks too... Now I am looking for an affordable alternative to better suit my idea of stiffness AND weight. Right now my favorites are DT Swiss 240s hubs with Stan's ZTR Crest rims. The set should be around the 1340g range and comes at 500,- (Germany). 
Any other ideas / suggestions?


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

triteacher said:


> SLATE WHEELS
> Has any of you guys gone for a custom set of wheels for their Slate? If so, what did you buy?
> I definitely wasn't happy with the original set of wheels and the replacement really sucks too... Now I am looking for an affordable alternative to better suit my idea of stiffness AND weight. Right now my favorites are DT Swiss 240s hubs with Stan's ZTR Crest rims. The set should be around the 1340g range and comes at 500,- (Germany).
> Any other ideas / suggestions?


I have a set of Stans Podium 27.5 wheels that I had on my Slate. They're truly like new. XD free hub. 1335grams. PM me if you're interested. Solid and super light.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

trauma-md said:


> I have a set of Stans Podium 27.5 wheels that I had on my Slate. They're truly like new. XD free hub. 1335grams. PM me if you're interested. Solid and super light.


You HAD'em on your Slate? What are you riding NOW???


----------



## recover66 (Feb 22, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck installing fenders on their slate? It looks like the sks headshock adapter wouldn't leave enough room for fork travel.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

triteacher said:


> You HAD'em on your Slate? What are you riding NOW???


Slate is sold...bought an Open UP, still have the wheels


----------



## tcfish19 (Jun 8, 2016)

trauma-md said:


> Slate is sold...bought an Open UP, still have the wheels


What was your thought process in going with the Open UP over the Slate. These are both bikes I'm considering. The lack of places to demo the Open is a worry for me.


----------



## bubbleblower (May 16, 2004)

tcfish19 said:


> What was your thought process in going with the Open UP over the Slate. These are both bikes I'm considering. The lack of places to demo the Open is a worry for me.


I just tried a large ultegra Slate, I so wanted to like it but felt it was to much of a stretch for my body... I'm 5/10 and in proportion 
I then rode Whyte Gisburn wow. The thing is the slate is not worth almost twice the price even with the fork
I was gutted on one and shocked about the other 
And the slate here in U.K. Is now £2999.95 $3800 ish


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

tcfish19 said:


> What was your thought process in going with the Open UP over the Slate. These are both bikes I'm considering. The lack of places to demo the Open is a worry for me.


The Open is much more versatile for what I ultimately wanted the bike for. It builds up very light and can handle larger tires for gravel and singletrack. I have two wheel sets and built up as a road bike with 700x28s it is 17 lbs. I recently replaced the fork with a Lauf Grit and it's even more comparable to the Slate, but still much lighter. The Slate was never a really good road bike or really good gravel bike, it is kind of a compromise between the two. The Open is probably the most capable gravel bike available and still is a pretty agile and light road bike.


----------



## Just J (Feb 14, 2005)

bubbleblower said:


> I just tried a large ultegra Slate, I so wanted to like it but felt it was to much of a stretch for my body... I'm 5/10 and in proportion
> I then rode Whyte Gisburn wow. The thing is the slate is not worth almost twice the price even with the fork
> I was gutted on one and shocked about the other
> And the slate here in U.K. Is now £2999.95 $3800 ish


Woah! I hadn't realised that they had increased the price (well done pro-Brexit voters!) that makes the bike decidedly unattractive especially with the poor and heavy wheelset.

I have a long term demo of the Ultegra at the moment and at 5ft11 I also feel a little stretched compared to my Cyclosys but I could live with that.

I find the bike to be slow to be honest, it's unwilling to spin up fast and keep momentum, probably, mainly down to the wheelsize and weight.

It is a nice handling bike however and the fork feels lovely. The back end doesn't match the front though. It's harsh and the Save stays seem to do little to help.

I get absolutely no toe overlap though which is really good for me, I run Pedalling Innovations Catalyst pedals on all my bikes, my feet have been wrecked by clipless in the past so not having my toes hit the front wheel is confidence inspiring.

When Cannondale release a carbon version with decent wheels and possibly some sort of ISO-esque rear end I'd be all over it!


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

To ditto what other's have said the Ultegra hydro hoods were a big reason I went with the U Slate. I didn't like the green, so the 105 wasn't an option, but I did try it and hated the oversized hoods. I have very large hands and they were just uncomfortable. The CX SRAM had an extremely low quality feel to them. I was surprised... not in a good way. 

The 105 mechanical hoods were some of the best feeling. Weird. 

BTW... the carbon SAVE seat post is too tall for my set up. If someone wants a deal on one that has exactly three blocks on it, let me know!


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi.

Is the new slate apex with the rigid lefty already on the stores?
Did anyone had contact with it? Impressions?
I like the price and probably it's lighter without the oliver.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

How in the world can a seatpost be too tall?!? I don't get it...


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Does the Apex begin to blur the line between the Slate and SuperX/CAADX?


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Sure does - though I think it'll still be on the heavy side


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

You have obviously never had a SAVE seatpost. The geometry changes along the length of the post. It goes from round to the signature flattened elliptical SAVE cross section. That means that you can only put the post down maybe 1/5 or 1/4 of the overall length. That ends up being about 30mm taller than what is best for me.

-Ryan



triteacher said:


> How in the world can a seatpost be too tall?!? I don't get it...


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Ryan,
I do in fact ride a SAVE post on my Slate. I just would have never thought that anybody would have to put the post this far down... especially with the Slate's geo. 
It's just the opposite in my case - I could hardly get it out far enough to suit my long shanks
Ride safe
Oli


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Maybe mine is a manufacturing anomaly. I am 6'4" and feel like I am trying to get on one of those unicycles with the post as low as it will go. Looking at your photo, mine is about 1" lower, if that, and that is as low as it goes.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

So, you are probably riding an XL frame, aren't you?!? Mine is size L. Still, as you can see there are at least 10-12cm until the post starts changing its diameter... Sounds strange...


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Exactly. The L was too short length wise for my reach. I agree about the post. There is not much room between the minimum "all the way out" line and when you can't insert it any further. Maybe 60 to 80mm total travel in the "safe zone".


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

There we go.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I picked up a Slate 105 this past weekend. I'm going to take it to a cyclocross race tonight and see how it does. I did notice that the stem is a tad long, is it pretty straightforward to replace the stem or is it a proprietary steerer size?


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you know if cannondale sells the pink crankset that comes in the CX1 model?


----------



## speedyd (Mar 10, 2004)

Demoed a 2016 model on a 25 mile gravel grinding ride.Didnt like very much.Felt much slower than my niner RLT.Front end was sorta twitchy and the 30mm suspension didnt make much difference when I ran thru washboards.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

nunokas said:


> Do you know if cannondale sells the pink crankset that comes in the CX1 model?


They're not pink, they're purple.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> They're not pink, they're purple.


Hehe. Yeah, a pretty anodized purple. Full of nineties vibes


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

The color does look pretty sweet, specially paired with the hubs all against an all black frame.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

speedyd said:


> Demoed a 2016 model on a 25 mile gravel grinding ride.Didnt like very much.Felt much slower than my niner RLT.Front end was sorta twitchy and the 30mm suspension didnt make much difference when I ran thru washboards.


Did they set the fork up for your weight? Did you have the rebound dialled in? I ride through wash all the time and it much less harsh than my old CX bike.


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

My Slate Apex 2017 has been arrived yesterday. Changed the saddle to the same on my SS EVO, a Fizik Antares. I need also another steering stem, a 120 mm +- 20° is in order, than the drop is almost the same as on the SS EVO. This is a 110 mm +- 5°
Today the first ride.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

tommieboy said:


> My Slate Apex 2017 has been arrived yesterday. Changed the saddle to the same on my SS EVO, a Fizik Antares. I need also another steering stem, a 120 mm +- 20° is in order, than the drop is almost the same as on the SS EVO. This is a 110 mm +- 5°
> Today the first ride.


Very nice. I'm looking at that model. 
Those cannondale stickers on the wheels where a "personal touch"?
How is the lefty rigid? More photos and feedback please :thumbsup:


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes decals are personal touch.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

How does the fit run on these bikes? I am 6'-0" (1.83m). Technically, I am in between a 56 and a 58 in road bikes, but I usually opt for the 58. In fact I did go with a 56 Crux Cyclocross bike recently and that's not working for me. I ride a 19" MTB. 
It's hard to find a shop with these in-stock. Any ideas where I might fall?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Slate is sold...bought an Open UP, still have the wheels


The Open UP is a great looking bike but the frameset alone costs more than I paid for my Ultegra Slate (complete bike) including sales tax. Still very happy with my Slate with the compact chain rings, and 11-32 cassette upgrades.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm having troubling dialing in a good position for CX racing on my Slate. The stock 100mm stem and setback post gave me too long of a reach, so I made some adjustments (rotating the bars up, and going with a straight post) and that helped. I got a shorter stem so I went back to the original seating position and level bars but now my lower back is killing me at the end of races, so to me it means my bars are too high. I can't put more spacers in the steerer, so I guess I'll rotate the bars up again?
It sucks that traditional stems don't fit, otherwise I could dial the fit with stem rise and length.


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

120 mm steering stem is mounted, perfect riding postion now.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

How is the ride tommieboy? The lefty rigid is all aluminium?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My 105 shipped today, all I have to do is install the Knards, 50-34 chainrings, 11-32 cassette, and KS Lev 272 and it'll be complete


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, smooth ride, lefty rigid is aluminium


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> My 105 shipped today, all I have to do is install the Knards, 50-34 chainrings, 11-32 cassette, and KS Lev 272 and it'll be complete


I have a 105 on the way also and plan similar gearing changes.
Can anyone confirm if the stock 105 rear derailleur is a GS (long cage) or SS (short cage)?? The SS isn't likely to work with a 11-32 cassette.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

On my 105 it's the SS cage with a 11-28 cassette that came stock. I ordered a GS derailleur since I'm changing over to the 11-32 cassette.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

TTUB said:


> I have a 105 on the way also and plan similar gearing changes.
> Can anyone confirm if the stock 105 rear derailleur is a GS (long cage) or SS (short cage)?? The SS isn't likely to work with a 11-32 cassette.


From the picture on the internet it appears to be a GS which should be used for a 28 tooth cassette anyway. I am hopeful that is the case.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> From the picture on the internet it appears to be a GS which should be used for a 28 tooth cassette anyway. I am hopeful that is the case.


All the pics and specs I have found are completely unhelpful... can't tell from any of the pictures that I have seen. The SS is the short-cage and it is rated for 28t, this is why I am afraid the stock unit is the SS. The GS will go to 32t. They should have spec'd the bike with a compact chainring set, an 11-32 cassette and the GS rear mech... but it appears they went all-in on the 'Corncob' cassette.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

One of the websites I visited from a Cannondale dealer said it was specced GS edit: that was for a Synapse 105, ugh. GS rear on order


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Mine arrived two days ago, first ride this morning, a fun bike to ride, certainly devides opinion. Could do with a longer stem, and a more negative angle, but all good otherwise.
Cannondale Slate by mapledocumentdesign, on Flickr


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> One of the websites I visited from a Cannondale dealer said it was specced GS edit: that was for a Synapse 105, ugh. GS rear on order


Thanks for the follow-up edit... GS on order here too.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

So my bike shipped a week late. I was assured by my LBS that it was definitely shipped today but have not yet received the tracking number. I have plenty of upgrades to get done before the snow falls and the Bison return


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

So my Slate 105 will be here on Tuesday. My upgrades include an Ultegra 11-32 cassette, 105 GS(long cage) rear derailleur, Ultegra chain, 50-34 chainrings, Surly Knards and a KS LEV 272 dropper post. Add the XT race clipless pedals and it will be ready to shred. To all those that have yours already, what have you done as far as upgrades and how do you like the bike?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am looking at replacement wheel options for my Slate.

Anyone have any thoughts on that topic?

I think there is a Mavic option that is available. I may also simply replace the Formula rear hub with I9 or something comparable.

Your input is appreciated.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> So my Slate 105 will be here on Tuesday. My upgrades include an Ultegra 11-32 cassette, 105 GS(long cage) rear derailleur, Ultegra chain, 50-34 chainrings, Surly Knards and a KS LEV 272 dropper post. Add the XT race clipless pedals and it will be ready to shred. To all those that have yours already, what have you done as far as upgrades and how do you like the bike?


Lizard skin orange bar tape 
Stan's Podium wheelset (still waiting on it) 
Fabric water bottles and "clean" cages

Saddle will probably get swapped this winter. Not loving the version that they selected. It isn't very comfortable after a long time in the drops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

mtuck1 said:


> I am looking at replacement wheel options for my Slate.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts on that topic?
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're aware but the initial deliveries of Slates had recalls on the wheels because of tubeless incompatibility. The Cannondale replacement wheelsets are Mavics, which is what my resolution was. The Mavics have been tubeless fine so far.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheshire Cat:
Mine arrived two days ago, first ride this morning, a fun bike to ride, certainly devides opinion. Could do with a longer stem, and a more negative angle, but all good otherwise.



You can flip the stem, which will give you a little more stretch and lower position. Try that first, I too like the lower position and stock stem works fine on my Med after flipped.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

My new to me 105 arrived Wednesday. The rear mech is, in fact, the SS as we all feared. mtnbkr80015 - My upgrades are ve4ry close to yours, except no dropper post for me.
11-32 Cassette - not yet installed.
105 GS rear mech - not yet installed
50-34 chainrings - FSA Pro - Not yet installed
WTB Volt Saddle
Schwalbe G-One tires - on order
Lighter Cannondale seatpost - take-off from my wife's FSI, much easier tilt adjust.
Wheels: My bike still has the original 'Slate' wheels. They are light and look to be very well built. Given their light-weight, there's not a lot of room for improvement. The Mavic recall wheels are pretty heavy, the Mavic rim is 500g. I'm going to run the 'Slate' wheels unless they present problems.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

aohammer said:


> Cheshire Cat:
> You can flip the stem, which will give you a little more stretch and lower position. Try that first, I too like the lower position and stock stem works fine on my Med after flipped.


Cheers, shall give that a go.

Changed the tyres to Schwalbe G one's, very impressed compared to the originals, running tubeless, only took 5 minutes to set-up.

Getting a Hope rear hub built up, in purple of course, Stans Crest rim, I shall have the original front hub built up in a couple of weeks with a Stans rim too. Expect it will shed some weight compared to the original rims.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

TTUB said:


> Wheels: My bike still has the original 'Slate' wheels. They are light and look to be very well built. Given their light-weight, there's not a lot of room for improvement. The Mavic recall wheels are pretty heavy, the Mavic rim is 500g. I'm going to run the 'Slate' wheels unless they present problems.


Agree with the orig wheels, made by FSA I believe, they are nice and lighter, but keep running them tubed! Few reports of tubeless leaks on the beads per Cannondale. Not sure why they're still shipping them with these wheels. Work with your LBS on this.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Cheers, shall give that a go.
> 
> Changed the tyres to Schwalbe G one's, very impressed compared to the originals, running tubeless, only took 5 minutes to set-up.
> 
> Getting a Hope rear hub built up, in purple of course, Stans Crest rim, I shall have the original front hub built up in a couple of weeks with a Stans rim too. Expect it will shed some weight compared to the original rims.


I'm running the Surly Knards on my 2nd wheelset, lots of grins so far  But, those are not tubeless compat.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

aohammer said:


> Not sure if you're aware but the initial deliveries of Slates had recalls on the wheels because of tubeless incompatibility. The Cannondale replacement wheelsets are Mavics, which is what my resolution was. The Mavics have been tubeless fine so far.


Yes, I am aware. I have had the Mavic replacement wheels for several months now. Even though they are a little heavier, they were easy to setup tubeless, and have been trouble free. That's why I am considering rebuilding the rear with bladed spokes and an aftermarket hub rather than buy a complete wheel. I would rebuild the front with bladed spokes as well.

50-34 chainrings, and 11-32 cassette are the ticket for me. I believe that is how these bikes should have been spec'd. I used the OE Rear Derailleur with no issues. I went for a 10mm longer stem but don't need to flip it down.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Cheers, shall give that a go.
> 
> Changed the tyres to Schwalbe G one's, very impressed compared to the originals, running tubeless, only took 5 minutes to set-up.
> 
> Getting a Hope rear hub built up, in purple of course, Stans Crest rim, I shall have the original front hub built up in a couple of weeks with a Stans rim too. Expect it will shed some weight compared to the original rims.


I built a set of Crest MK3's for my 29er hardtail and have been thrashing them for the past 4 months. Those rims are sooo light. When I pulled them out of the box I was shocked by how light and thin they were. I honestly didn't think they would hold up... but they have been completely reliable. No issues at all. The build was a little dicey. Once you mount and air-up the tires, your spoke tension goes to crap... I had to put the wheels with tires back on the truing stand and re-tension.
The Crest Rim would be a great match for the Slate.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

This road 50 hub is the most common lefty hub? It's the same model that other hub brands make?
Just asking in the case of building a new lighter set of wheels...


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

*Slate Ride*










3 Slate ride today. 2 x CX1 and 1 x 105
These things are a blast. We did a lot of dirt fire road, a lot of climbing, some super fast paved downhilling and even a little pacelining back to town. At no point did I wish I was on anything else. The Schwalbe G-Ones are pretty awesome on all surfaces.


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

beyond cool!


----------



## gearless (Jan 19, 2004)

nunokas said:


> This road 50 hub is the most common lefty hub? It's the same model that other hub brands make?
> Just asking in the case of building a new lighter set of wheels...


I believe it is what USED to be their, "common hub" the new one is built to be used on 2.0 and supermax forks and is NOT compatible. (I tried it out)


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I put on the 11-32 cassette and GS rd on my Slate. Much better gearing for cx races specially on short punchy climbs.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

gearless said:


> I believe it is what USED to be their, "common hub" the new one is built to be used on 2.0 and supermax forks and is NOT compatible. (I tried it out)


Thanks gearless :thumbsup:


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

nunokas said:


> This road 50 hub is the most common lefty hub? It's the same model that other hub brands make?
> Just asking in the case of building a new lighter set of wheels...


The "old" lefty hub - and that is the one they use on the Slate - is 50mm wide. The new one, also referred to as "2.0" or "Supermax" is 60mm wide and is NOT compatible. Still, using an adaptor you can ride the "old" hub on 2.0 and Supermax forks...
The only good thing about all this is that the 50mm hubs still are quite easy to get and are rather inexpensive


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

triteacher said:


> The "old" lefty hub - and that is the one they use on the Slate - is 50mm wide. The new one, also referred to as "2.0" or "Supermax" is 60mm wide and is NOT compatible. Still, using an adaptor you can ride the "old" hub on 2.0 and Supermax forks...
> The only good thing about all this is that the 50mm hubs still are quite easy to get and are rather inexpensive


Cool. I suspected so :thumbsup:

I have the Apex model coming, probably next week. It's going to be my commute/workhorse/all road "jack of all trade master of none" bike 
For that reason the only upgrade that i would probably do later are the wheels. Those mavic rims and dt comp spokes are solid, albeit a bit portly... How are those formula hubs in terms of durability?


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

OK - I read this thread from the start and after testing the Force CX model for the past few days I think I want to get the Ultegra. 
Cannondale in my country does not have any in stock. I looked at eBay but couldn't find any large.

Any idea what would be best place to get a used one?


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

trauma-md said:


> Slate is sold...bought an Open UP, still have the wheels


Ive got a Slate ultegra,

need to buy new rims

are the surly knard tubeless ?

thanks a lot


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

We've recently done a trip for a featured article using a Slate and a Diverge. It was obvious to see (and feel when I did get to take it for a spin) just what a difference the lefty makes on corrugated roads. The bigger tyres offers some cushioning as well and adds to the allround feel and experience. If you'd like to take a look...

Gravel Grinders: A journey from Houw Hoek to Vermaaklikheid


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Iwan - Incredible report, ride, scenery and photography!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got mine today and did a maiden voyage on a rail trail out and a gravel road back. I am glad I changed the gearing and put on the Knards as traction would have been non existent without them. The Lefty definitely helped with the bumps and rocks and the Save stays allowed me to sit most of the time in comfort. I've only got a few miles on it but it's exactly what I was hoping it would be.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Honestly, the grip of the Panaracer stock tires is excellent unless you are in very loose gravel or clay/mud. They just flat too easily, IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Agreed, the stock tires have a lot more grip for how they look but they definitely don't like off camber stuff on grass/dirt.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

russ_westbrook said:


> Ive got a Slate ultegra,
> 
> need to buy new rims
> 
> ...


Surly Knards are not tubeless, although someone may have converted it, I'd like to know since running them myself. Nice grippy traction for sure.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Iwan said:


> We've recently done a trip for a featured article using a Slate and a Diverge. It was obvious to see (and feel when I did get to take it for a spin) just what a difference the lefty makes on corrugated roads. The bigger tyres offers some cushioning as well and adds to the allround feel and experience. If you'd like to take a look...
> 
> Gravel Grinders: A journey from Houw Hoek to Vermaaklikheid
> 
> View attachment 1104532


Iwan, thanks for sharing, great photos! INSPIRING to take our Slates anywhere!


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I don't remember where, but I did see a post on MTBR from someone who was running them (Knards) tubeless with success. I am running G-One's tubeless on the original "Slate" rims... Gasp! The G-Ones fit onto the rim a little tighter than the stock tires. I am proceeding cautiously for now, avoiding super low pressures, but I'm not expecting any issues.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

TTUB said:


> I don't remember where, but I did see a post on MTBR from someone who was running them (Knards) tubeless with success. I am running G-One's tubeless on the original "Slate" rims... Gasp! The G-Ones fit onto the rim a little tighter than the stock tires. I am proceeding cautiously for now, avoiding super low pressures, but I'm not expecting any issues.


People use all kinds of tires in tubeless setups whether they are meant to be tubeless or not. MTBer's have done it for years. Usually it works out just fine.

But occasionally not so great.

I am wondering if the issue with the original Slate rims was mounting non-tubeless ready tires. I would not hesitate to use g-one's on those wheels. I would expect no issues.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

Iwan said:


> Thanks!


Can I ask what kind of bottle carrier you have ? and the bottle

sorry for my english I'm from france

ben


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

russ_westbrook said:


> Can I ask what kind of bottle carrier you have ? and the bottle
> 
> sorry for my english I'm from france
> 
> ben


I have been riding the FABRIC cageless system all summer and I am super happy with them. System works flawlessly once you've got the hang of it (2-3 rides). Never had a bottle drop out, even on rough terrain.
Love the clean looks too...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

rode a rail trail today and saw some wildlife(pretty common up here)







got chased for about twenty yards by one of the female elk above. Good thing the Oliver doesn't bob because I really had to sprint in a hurry. Normally elk in the park don't pay attention but I got too close for comfort.







good mix of singletrack, mud, gravel, sharp rocks and ruts. And of course angry elk!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

triteacher said:


> I have been riding the FABRIC cageless system all summer and I am super happy with them. System works flawlessly once you've got the hang of it (2-3 rides). Never had a bottle drop out, even on rough terrain.
> Love the clean looks too...


Methinks you should've gone one size bigger


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Methinks you should've gone one size bigger


and I as well


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> and I as well


Until I get on the hoods


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, I did try both L and XL and instantly felt better on the L. A personal thing maybe...
I'm on an F29 size L as well - works perfectly fine


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

russ_westbrook said:


> Can I ask what kind of bottle carrier you have ? and the bottle
> 
> sorry for my english I'm from france
> 
> ben


Its a Specialized Zee Cage. Sideloader that works very well.

Bottle is a 600ml from USN.


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Those of you who runs with Schwalbe G-One. Are you using the 35 or 40mm?


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally arrived 

















First kit to start rolling 

















I'm going tubeless with these panaracer. Best pressure for road and for gravel with a 66kg rider?


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

greenamit said:


> Those of you who runs with Schwalbe G-One. Are you using the 35 or 40mm?


I bought yesterday the 35

I didn't know it exist in 40

where did you find them ? thanks


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just have to post another photo, new bikes are so much fun!


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

greenamit said:


> Those of you who runs with Schwalbe G-One. Are you using the 35 or 40mm?


I thought the 35mm was only available in 700 and 40mm only in 650b...
The Schwalbe Website seems to support this.

https://www.schwalbetires.com/node/5149

At any rate, I am running the 40mm/1.5". The 40 is a better compliant match with the suspension fork up front. It doesn't feel slow to me even on pavement.


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

triteacher said:


> There we go.


To follow up on this. I haven't been on the Slate in a month or two. It was just too uncomfortable. My hands would go numb and back hurt for days after a simple 20 minute ride.

I finally went to get "professionally" fit. As I expected the geometry is all wrong for me. There is no way the SAVE post will go anywhere near low enough for proper fit. It should be noted that I have one of the longer versions of the SAVE. The sky high seatpost theory just doesn't work for me (and it does look goofy when you see someone riding one with their rear end pointed at the sky) 

With my torso being long, I need the space of the XL frame. I am also leaned over WAY too much for my liking, so a 20 or 25 stem rise is the ticket, but Cannondale is out of stock until March!!!

The bike shop ended up ordering a new long steerer tube so hopefully we can get this thing rideable in the near future.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

CarreraF1 said:


> To follow up on this. I haven't been on the Slate in a month or two. It was just too uncomfortable. My hands would go numb and back hurt for days after a simple 20 minute ride.
> 
> I finally went to get "professionally" fit. As I expected the geometry is all wrong for me. There is no way the SAVE post will go anywhere near low enough for proper fit. It should be noted that I have one of the longer versions of the SAVE. The sky high seatpost theory just doesn't work for me (and it does look goofy when you see someone riding one with their rear end pointed at the sky)
> 
> ...


During the fitting, didn't they measure your proper saddle height with knee angle and fore-aft over the pedal spindle. Odd that it's still too high, unless you prefer a lower position, i.e. more bent knees.


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

What is your height?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Today I picked up my new wheels: Stan's ZTR Podium. Thanks to @traumamd . They look to be in great shape. I don't know if I will have the energy to install them tonight, though. Mountain biking is probably on the agenda tomorrow anyway.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Mounted my new wheels today: DT XR361 rims with DT Aerolight spokes and DT350 hub. Will have to wait until tomorrow for a first ride though - family demands


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Very nice!
Where's the best place to order these tires?


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

The tires are Schwalbe G-ones
The wheels are custom made by a local wheelbuilder. I didn't want to spend too much on them so after a lot of talking and checking different options I decided THESE offered the best value for the money. I paid €590,- for the pair.

www.laufrad-tuning.com

The wheelbuilder is based in Germany but I am quite sure he will also ship wheels to other countries.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

By the way, if anyone is interested in the Mavic wheelset - brandnew and still in the box - I will ship'em worldwide


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm actually trying to find the Schwalbe G-ones online but no luck so far.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

greenamit said:


> I'm actually trying to find the Schwalbe G-ones online but no luck so far.


http://www.wiggle.co.uk/schwalbe-g-one-evo-microskin-tl-easy-folding-mtb-tyre/


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

triteacher said:


> The tires are Schwalbe G-ones
> The wheels are custom made by a local wheelbuilder. I didn't want to spend too much on them so after a lot of talking and checking different options I decided THESE offered the best value for the money. I paid €590,- for the pair.
> 
> Laufrad-Tuning
> ...


da ist meiner auch her :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

My Apex:









weight with tubeless and king cage, size M


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

greenamit said:


> What is your height?


6'4"

I do like a more comfortable position, "non-aero".

This weekend they did the body scan and Guru fit. With the saddle down where they said it should be I think I was exactly 30 degree knee bend angle.

After we get the bars raised I think I will be golden!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

CarreraF1 said:


> 6'4"
> 
> I do like a more comfortable position, "non-aero".
> 
> ...


Your saddle height looks good, need to work on the front end to fit best per your comfort level. You may need a longer stem if higher angle is what you want. A couple of long rides will do wonders on giving you best feedback. I like my stem flipped for a lower position, but that's personal. Good luck.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

My wife and I both raced our Slates this past weekend. Two days of 'Cross on the roughest course of the year. Real potholed, cow pasture terrain. For the record, I love the Oliver... but in these constant potholes it was no magic carpet ride. Still pretty brutal.
The G-Ones performed well, even in the sand. I did have a scare when I pushed too hard through a turn and went around about 90 degrees. The G-Ones are great but they have a limit!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

triteacher said:


> Stem selection? There is actually quite a variety to choose from.
> A) the "new" OPI stem comes in a variety of angles and lengths,
> B) same thing with the "old" - and much more beautiful - OPI stem
> C) check out the LEONARDI RACING stems (the one a lot of C'dale pro riders swear by)...
> Tire choice? I agree but things are getting better


Which of the "old" OPI stems will swap directly? I'm looking for a negative rise, 90-100 mm.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

TTUB said:


> My wife and I both raced our Slates this past weekend. Two days of 'Cross on the roughest course of the year. Real potholed, cow pasture terrain. For the record, I love the Oliver... but in these constant potholes it was no magic carpet ride. Still pretty brutal.
> The G-Ones performed well, even in the sand. I did have a scare when I pushed too hard through a turn and went around about 90 degrees. The G-Ones are great but they have a limit!


Nice feedback. Same thought here, rough Bonelli park trails felt the same way, the Oliver helped take some pressure off the hands but that's about it.


----------



## Marco66 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have a Slate 105 that I changed the gearing a bit (11-32, and 46/34) which makes it much more compatible with hills and off-road. I would like to raise the handlebars as the setup is a bit too aggressive for me. Wondering if anyone has done this or has any ideas on how to. 

By the way, I was initially a bit nervous about the slicks but they have surprised me with the grip. I will ride them until they need to be replaced and then I will probably switch to something like the Schwalble G-Ones.


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm waiting for my new Slate Ultegra to arrive. I was wondering if there is a way I can fit my Shimano 11-42 cassette? 

Also, if not possible with the 52/36 setup - is there a different setup that would work?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

greenamit said:


> I'm waiting for my new Slate Ultegra to arrive. I was wondering if there is a way I can fit my Shimano 11-42 cassette?
> 
> Also, if not possible with the 52/36 setup - is there a different setup that would work?


You have two options. 
1) longer reach RD
2) change to the compact chain rings for the hollow gram crank ($200)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Quentin said:


> You have two options.
> 1) longer reach RD
> 2) change to the compact chain rings for the hollow gram crank ($200)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so 50/34 spider with the stock RD and 11-42 should work?


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

The stock RD can only cope with a 28t cog. I have got the medium-cage one, which can go up to 32t. Dunno if there is an Ultegra RD that can go up to 42t. You probably will have to change to an MTB RD...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Marco66 said:


> I have a Slate 105 that I changed the gearing a bit (11-32, and 46/34) which makes it much more compatible with hills and off-road. I would like to raise the handlebars as the setup is a bit too aggressive for me. Wondering if anyone has done this or has any ideas on how to.
> 
> By the way, I was initially a bit nervous about the slicks but they have surprised me with the grip. I will ride them until they need to be replaced and then I will probably switch to something like the Schwalble G-Ones.


You'll need a longer steerer tube from Cannondale or find one online. I had to order one through my lbs since I didn't know which one to get.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

greenamit said:


> so 50/34 spider with the stock RD and 11-42 should work?


The stock RD can only cope with 28t. I have got the medium-cage one, which can go up to 32t. Dunno if there is an Ultegra RD that can go up to 42t. You probably will have to change to an MTB RD...


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

greenamit said:


> I'm waiting for my new Slate Ultegra to arrive. I was wondering if there is a way I can fit my Shimano 11-42 cassette?
> 
> Also, if not possible with the 52/36 setup - is there a different setup that would work?


The 52/36 are massively oversized IMO... grab some FSA Pro Chainrings in 50/34 or smaller. (FYI-Stock rings are FSA Pro Chainrings), scale down to an 11-32 cassette and swap the stock 'SS' RD for a 'GS' model. 
I would avoid the massive rings and the massive cassette. Just a lot of extra metal, chain length and weight you don't need.

The swap to 50/34 is easy and fast. You don't need to remove the crank or chain.

I'm no expert, but going bigger than 11-32 is going to trigger the need for a larger cage RD that may not be compatible with your 'Road Version' shifters... so that may drive the extra cost of replacing the shifter/brake levers.
If 50/34 and 11-32 doesn't get you where you want to be, I would look to even smaller rings up front. I haven't done the research on that, so not sure what is available that will fit the BCD.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

TTUB said:


> The 52/36 are massively oversized IMO... grab some FSA Pro Chainrings in 50/34 or smaller. (FYI-Stock rings are FSA Pro Chainrings), scale down to an 11-32 cassette and swap the stock 'SS' RD for a 'GS' model.
> I would avoid the massive rings and the massive cassette. Just a lot of extra metal, chain length and weight you don't need.
> 
> The swap to 50/34 is easy and fast. You don't need to remove the crank or chain.
> ...


I am based in pretty hilly terrain and changed to 46/36 combined with a 11-32 in the back. Works just fine on and off road!
In fact a couple of friends want to get rid of their big chainrings too. Really no use with this bike...


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

For those running G-Ones or Surly Knards, how is the cornering grip on those tires? I've done a couple of cx races on the Slate with the stock tires and while they have more grip than they look, I'm very hesitant to push my cornering speeds since crashing sucks. I only have one race left in the local series so I'll stick with the stockers but next season I definitely want to get some kind of thread on the tires.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

triteacher said:


> I am based in pretty hilly terrain and changed to 46/36 combined with a 11-32 in the back. Works just fine on and off road!
> In fact a couple of friends want to get rid of their big chainrings too. Really no use with this bike...


Are you riding a 105 or Ultegra? The Ultegra Slate has the 2 in 1 spider rings. (Both rings are mounted on the same spider.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Quentin said:


> Are you riding a 105 or Ultegra? The Ultegra Slate has the 2 in 1 spider rings. (Both rings are mounted on the same spider.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am on the 105, but riding a full Ultegra setup with a conventional spider on the Hollowgram Si cranks (I swapped them over from my SuperX before selling it;-)) This made it easy for me to opt for the Rotor Q-Rings in 46/36.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

matadorCE said:


> For those running G-Ones or Surly Knards, how is the cornering grip on those tires? I've done a couple of cx races on the Slate with the stock tires and while they have more grip than they look, I'm very hesitant to push my cornering speeds since crashing sucks. I only have one race left in the local series so I'll stick with the stockers but next season I definitely want to get some kind of thread on the tires.


G-Ones are great all-arounders. Great grip on hard-pack, pretty good on loose, and fast on the road. Given the small stiple tread, they do have a breaking-point in looser stuff. I have no experience with Knards, but given the larger knobs... I would say that they will be a bit better cornering in the dirt (especially loose stuff) and a bit slower on pavement. 
Pick your poison! I don't think you can go wrong with either... but if I were riding more roads and gravel I would go G-One... more dirt, trails and downhills then Knards.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a little snow fell today


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

greenamit said:


> I'm waiting for my new Slate Ultegra to arrive. I was wondering if there is a way I can fit my Shimano 11-42 cassette?
> 
> Also, if not possible with the 52/36 setup - is there a different setup that would work?


Try this...

Tanpan ? wolftoothcomponents.com


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Quentin said:


> Today I picked up my new wheels: Stan's ZTR Podium. Thanks to @traumamd . They look to be in great shape. I don't know if I will have the energy to install them tonight, though. Mountain biking is probably on the agenda tomorrow anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:



----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

So much fun 

















The panaracer are indeed versatile but they reach their limit when you push it on loose gravel curves...


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Still enjoying the versatility of this bike. Knards held great on dry, loose CA dirt. One thing still irks me, the stem bolts hit my knee often when hammering. OPI stem is next upgrade, but which type fits with no mods or spacers?


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a scalpel 2 2016 with remote lock for the lefty and monarch xx.
Is it possible to use the leaver and cable to to fit it to be a remote lock for the slate?


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

If anyone comes up with a solution for raising the stem on the Slate, please let me know. My contact at Cannondale said the steer tube on the XL is the longest they make, meaning my plan to get a longer one no longer exists. 

He also said my backup plan of putting the OPI stem on it is a no-go as they are not compatible with the Lefty Oliver. 

Luckily the local shop owner had a 20 degree riser stem at home and let me have it, as Cannondale shows March 2017 for them being back in stock... yes, that is about five months away!!!

I pick it up tonight... hopefully this will be a good solution for now.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Good luck to you, CarreraF1, in finding that sweet spot riding position. 

Since you mentioned "He also said my backup plan of putting the OPI stem on it is a no-go as they are not compatible with the Lefty Oliver. " I see triteacher above has the OPI stem on his 105 Slate. Any conclusion on this? I sure do like that OPI conversion, saves my knees.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I also own a Slate since yesterday - 2017er Ultegra. What a great looking thing.

I've already started with some upgrades:
- Schwalbe G-One tubeless - had some trouble with the rim-tape on the rear wheel, it was perforated twice at the valve - already ordered a new Mavic tape
- also ordered a choice of dropper seat posts. I'd like to go for a remote - had some trouble with mounting the lever. Is the Kind Shock LEV Integra the best choice in 27.2?
- Sqlab saddle will also follow

One thing is some kind of strange - as I received the Slate by post, there was one washer in the accessories, made from teflon(?) which I have no idea where it belongs. Can anyone please let me know?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

derseidel said:


> Hi Guys,
> I also own a Slate since yesterday - 2017er Ultegra. What a great looking thing.
> 
> I've already started with some upgrades:
> ...


Possibly goes between the lefty hub bearing and the disk rotor. If you have a naked bearing there, that is the dirt/debris cover.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quentin said:


> Possibly goes between the lefty hub bearing and the disk rotor. If you have a naked bearing there, that is the dirt/debris cover.


That would be my guess as well.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

Quentin said:


> Possibly goes between the lefty hub bearing and the disk rotor.


Thanks - already checked this - but no chance - doesn't belong there. 
The bearing is sealed and the outer diameter of the washer is so big that it covers parts of the screw heads of the disc.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

mtuck1 said:


> That would be my guess as well.


Thanks - Yes - it also was mine - maybe I should have written that in my first post...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.....


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

derseidel said:


> Thanks - already checked this - but no chance - doesn't belong there.
> The bearing is sealed and the outer diameter of the washer is so big that it covers parts of the screw heads of the disc.


Remove the screws, and the rotor. Install the teflon "washer" directly on top of the bearing with the edges inside the hub bearing OD. Install the rotor and screws.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

deleted


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

mtuck1 said:


> Remove the screws, and the rotor. Install the teflon "washer" directly on top of the bearing with the edges inside the hub bearing OD. Install the rotor and screws.


The photo is not great, maybe this will be clearer. Item #1 is the bit you speak of.

Cannondale Lefty Hub Parts List and Exploded Diagram : CannondaleSpares.com


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

mtuck1 said:


> Remove the screws, and the rotor. Install the teflon "washer" directly on top of the bearing with the edges inside the hub bearing OD. Install the rotor and screws.


Really great help - thanks for your efforts!
In the meantime I've also already found the linked exploded view of the hub. It should be #1: https://www.cannondalespares.com/img/component_models/exploded/lefty-hub.jpg

To make it short - the sealing also can't be placed there even though it should be the right place. Please see the attached pictures:

There is no space between bearing and brake disc:








the bearing is plain with the disc screw threads
















the backside of the disc is also plain, no space for the sealing








All in all, very strange. I've emailed my shop and let you know as soon as I have an answer...


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

*Interesting Weekend on the Slate*

Versatility is what this bike is about... I raced 'Cross on it yesterday and did 45 miles on the road today with Peter Sagan. I started out with the intention of riding a few miles and then hitting the dirt... but how often to you get to take a spin with the World Champ... so I stuck to the road. I was worried about keeping up with the conventional road bikes, but the pace wasn't being pushed. I was surprised that the bike actually rolled very well and I did not feel like it was much of a liability at all. I just aired up the tires to 50psi.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I have my new front wheel installed. The rear wheel needs a road compatible hub before I can use it. I was happy to stretch my road/gravel legs a bit after a couple weeks of all MTB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

TTUB said:


> Versatility is what this bike is about... I raced 'Cross on it yesterday and did 45 miles on the road today with Peter Sagan. I started out with the intention of riding a few miles and then hitting the dirt... but how often to you get to take a spin with the World Champ... so I stuck to the road. I was worried about keeping up with the conventional road bikes, but the pace wasn't being pushed. I was surprised that the bike actually rolled very well and I did not feel like it was much of a liability at all. I just aired up the tires to 50psi.
> View attachment 1106360


Holy Cow! How cool is that?!?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I was riding the road today on a fast, steep downhill. My Knards make so much noise, I thought a car was coming up behind me and looked back not knowing I was careening toward a manhole cover in a pretty deep hole. The Oliver saved my butt. Soaked up the thing like it wasn't even there. Once you set the rebound right, this fork (strut) rocks.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

derseidel said:


> All in all, very strange. I've emailed my shop and let you know as soon as I have an answer...


The answer from my shop was that this sealing was necessary in the past but with this setup it isn't. I still have no idea why they packed it the box.

Anyway - today all my outstanding stuff will arrive. Hopefully some dry weather and some time on the weekend to make a test ride.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

*Picture of Slate rim decal needed*

I've already tried to contact Cannondale how to get the Slate rim decals - it seems that they don't support this kind of request at all...

My plan is to make some diy.
Can anybody provide me a high resolution picture of the original slate rim decals.
I can only find some lowres ones and the official recall pic








I want to create a vector file.
If anybody alreay did this it would be great if I can get this file...

Thanks!


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

derseidel said:


> I've already tried to contact Cannondale how to get the Slate rim decals - it seems that they don't support this kind of request at all...
> 
> My plan is to make some diy.
> Can anybody provide me a high resolution picture of the original slate rim decals.
> ...


I don't have it but like your ambition! Please keep updating on your project and/or the file once you get/create it!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

greenamit said:


> I don't have it but like your ambition! Please keep updating on your project and/or the file once you get/create it!


Agreed. I'd throw some cash his way to get a few extras made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

I have a friend who is a graphic designer and bike enthusiastic.
I can ask her if it possible to create similar using photos. 

I should get my slate (with the original and Mavic rims) in few days so she get take measurements.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

greenamit said:


> I have a friend who is a graphic designer and bike enthusiastic.
> I can ask her if it possible to create similar using photos.
> 
> I should get my slate (with the original and Mavic rims) in few days so she get take measurements.


Guys! You can count me in. Great project


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Count me in as well!


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

A new review:


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

I need to buy a disc rotor. Can anyone link what exactly will fit?


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

greenamit said:


> A new review:


Nice one


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

greenamit said:


> I need to buy a disc rotor. Can anyone link what exactly will fit?


Front or rear? Which trim bike? I found the front rotor that exactly matched my stock rotor on my Ultegra on JensonUSA (the part number was on the rotor).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

*KS Lever installation - HELP*

Today my next parcel arrived - Panobike Sensor and the LEV Integra.

I was already aware that the lever wouldn't fit perfect, but it's even worse than I've expected.
The place on the bar where I would like to place it is about 31.8mm - the inner diameter of the lever is just about 22mm.

I've found this YT video (



) - in the comments they talk about adjustments on the handlebar::eekster:


> *rcracer440*
> Nice set up! What lever are you using? I cant get the clamp to fit around my bar and KS says they don't sell a lever that will fit road bars yet...﻿
> 
> *Jimmy Vo*
> This was somewhat custom. I had to shave off a few mm on my handlebar for the KS lever to fit.﻿


As I'm new to "road bikes", I'm not too familiar with the handlebars, tape etc. - does anybody have a trick how I can mount this lever nicely?


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

derseidel said:


> Today my next parcel arrived - Panobike Sensor and the LEV Integra.
> 
> I was already aware that the lever wouldn't fit perfect, but it's even worse than I've expected.
> The place on the bar where I would like to place it is about 31.8mm - the inner diameter of the lever is just about 22mm.
> ...


If I understand correctly, you're trying to mount a dropper post lever meant for mountain bars on road bars. If so, you have a few choices:

- I believe PNW Components makes a 27.2mm dropper post with 80mm of drop that comes with a lever meant for 31.8mm bars. You can use that, or ask them if they sell the lever separately. I asked them several months ago and they did not at the time.
- Use a Soma Gator bar, which is a flared drop bar with a mountain bike diameter.
- Rig up an interrupter/cross brake lever to actuate the dropper post.
- If you're drivetrain is 1x, you can modify the left/front shifter to actuate the dropper post, which is the best solution in my opinion.


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

greenamit said:


> I have a friend who is a graphic designer and bike enthusiastic.
> I can ask her if it possible to create similar using photos.
> 
> I should get my slate (with the original and Mavic rims) in few days so she get take measurements.


Just contact companies like Slik Graphics or SPEEDYDECAL di Giulio Valfrè for example.


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

buell said:


> If I understand correctly, you're trying to mount a dropper post lever meant for mountain bars on road bars. If so, you have a few choices:
> 
> - I believe PNW Components makes a 27.2mm dropper post with 80mm of drop that comes with a lever meant for 31.8mm bars. You can use that, or ask them if they sell the lever separately. I asked them several months ago and they did not at the time.


Yes, you've got me right!

Thanks for the hint - I also found pnw in the meantime. They now offer the lever separately
Rainier CX Lever Kit for 31.8mm Diameter Drop Bars â€" PNW Components
The only problem I have is that they charge 38€ for shipping to Germany - this is about 80€ for a lever :eekster:
I've asked them if there is a way to get this over here a little cheaper. I will let you know.


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

triteacher said:


> By the way, if anyone is interested in the Mavic wheelset - brandnew and still in the box - I will ship'em worldwide


I'm from france could you send the wheels ?


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Finally got it!


----------



## FitWell (Dec 1, 2016)

*FitWell Schratz, More capable Slate?*









Have you seen the Schratz from FitWell?


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

FitWell said:


> View attachment 1108050
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Schratz from FitWell?


There's more travel in the forks so offroad, yes, most likely. Probably not as great on the road as the lefty tho.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

greenamit said:


> View attachment 1108019
> 
> 
> Finally got it!


Congrats... and you've got sunshine too


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Can anyone review the save seatpost and how it works for him with the Slate? Is it really worth it? How much it cost?


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

i don not feel any flex or comfort. I use it because i do not need setback.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

I have been riding a Save seatpost with setback pretty much from the beginning and my initial impressions were quite similar to zett78's.
But - after hitting some serious gravel over the summer months I can now say that the post absorbs a great amount of micro vibrations, making your ride much more comfortable. You will not feel any effect on real trail with roots or potholes as these "bumps" are simply too big...


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

triteacher said:


> I have been riding a Save seatpost with setback pretty much from the beginning and my initial impressions were quite similar to zett78's.
> But - after hitting some serious gravel over the summer months I can now say that the post absorbs a great amount of micro vibrations, making your ride much more comfortable. You will not feel any effect on real trail with roots or potholes as these "bumps" are simply too big...


Thanks for your post.
What do you mean "with setback"? Are there few models?


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

Today I moved the 'Slate' stickers from the original rims to the Mavic ones.
I used a heatgun to remove the first sticker but it was too hot as the letters came off. The other 3 I just peeled them carefully and put them on the Mavic rims.

I took one and scanned it so I can get an exact copy for our 'stickers project'.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

As far as I know there is a couple of Save seatpost options to choose from. With or without setback, old and new model, various lengths and even different graphics. I am on the old one in 420mm + setback with the significant "flat section" in the upper third. Looks great and works fine for me. Not a super-light post though...


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Velo news did a great test of seatposts. The first chart below shows damping, which basically how well does it mute road buzz. The second chart (hard to read) show horizontal and vertical deflection, so how well it soaks up larger bumps. The second chart shows the SAVE seatpost is fourth in vertical compliance and fifth in horizontal deflection.

From the pages of Velo: Getting the most from your post | VeloNews.com

















Another good test of seatposts is here at bikeradar, they didn't test the Canondale post though.

Best soft-riding rigid seatposts for road, dirt, and gravel - BikeRadar USA


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

greenamit said:


> Today I moved the 'Slate' stickers from the original rims to the Mavic ones.
> I used a heatgun to remove the first sticker but it was too hot as the letters came off. The other 3 I just peeled them carefully and put them on the Mavic rims.
> 
> I took one and scanned it so I can get an exact copy for our 'stickers project'.
> ...


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

greenamit said:


> I took one and scanned it so I can get an exact copy for our 'stickers project'.


Great news. :thumbsup: Looks perfect even on the Mavic rims...
Can you please sen me the scanned image - the higher the resolution the better... 
Thanks


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

*Epic ride*

Some photos from today's ride. It was Epic!


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

derseidel said:


> Yes, you've got me right!
> 
> Thanks for the hint - I also found pnw in the meantime. They now offer the lever separately
> Rainier CX Lever Kit for 31.8mm Diameter Drop Bars â€" PNW Components
> ...


I wanted to keep you up to date...

I also reached out to KS. They have a service contact here in Germany. They could offer me a 31.8 lever - quite expensive (49€) but delivery included. The lever itself is made of carbon fibre, the clamp should be aluminum, as the original one. The big lever weighs 19g, which is 10g less than the original one.

In the meantime also PNW wrote me an answer and the reduced the intl. delivery price to 29$, still a lot of money and more than the offer from KS.

I hope I can install my seatpost this week and post some pictures.


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've mounted a carbon seatpost on my Apex Slate (-100 gr.). ... 1.000 km's on the ODO.

On the move...


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Working on something...


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

CarreraF1 said:


> Working on something...
> 
> View attachment 1108598


Plaid FTW!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

aohammer said:


> Good luck to you, CarreraF1, in finding that sweet spot riding position.
> 
> Since you mentioned "He also said my backup plan of putting the OPI stem on it is a no-go as they are not compatible with the Lefty Oliver. " I see triteacher above has the OPI stem on his 105 Slate. Any conclusion on this? I sure do like that OPI conversion, saves my knees.


As I am very new to this, I am finding out you don't always believe what you are told, not matter how good the source is or if it is from Cannondale directly! I lucked out when the owner of the local bike shop took the stem off of his bike and swapped it out for mine. Now I have the 20 degree riser stem installed (that is out of stock until March 2017).

An added bonus is the owner also swapped out my OEM Spidering set for the 50/34 ring.

I think I have finally found something that is fun to ride! My hands no longer go numb and my back doesn't kill me. Not to mention the gearing is a lot more user friendly, as I am not looking to set any land speed records 

I have always heard getting a proper fit is essential, but I didn't realize how bad an improper fit could be.

Now on to the shoe/pedal selection. I am currently doing the Race Face Chester platform pedals. I really like them, but have not really taking this off road. Looking at the Crank Bros Double-Shot so that I can still ride with 'normal' shoes for kicking around and clip in when needed.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Today's ride home from work. The graffiti goes quite well with the green Slate me thinks


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## CarreraF1 (Jul 1, 2016)

CarreraF1 said:


> Working on something...
> 
> View attachment 1108598


Thinking of doing some downtube protective decals. The three options I am thinking of right now are 1) Clear 2) A special outline in a plaid / tartan print per model- orange/green/purple 3) Clear with the slate logo as shown printed on it

I am going to try to strike a balance between durability and thickness/weight. The really nice multi layer stuff I used on my racing karts back in the day was awesome, took a ton of abuse, but was really thick and heavy.

I am thinking of dual layers of clear/printed with a nice 3M clear top layer.

Maybe rock chips and what not are not a big deal, but I thought it couldn't hurt to protect the frame.


----------



## greenamit (Aug 10, 2014)

*Graphics for Rim stickers*

I asked my friend to use the scanned sticker and create us a graphic. See the attached file.
If anyone print it I will be happy to get one


----------



## derseidel (Nov 19, 2016)

greenamit said:


> I asked my friend to use the scanned sticker and create us a graphic. See the attached file.
> If anyone print it I will be happy to get on


Really great job!

I want to ask a local agency if they can plot the letters from an orange reflective foil.
I would like to have every letter separated, but there may be issues concerning durability.
i will let you know once I've made a progress. this may take some days.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi folks , 
Can anyone recommend the blue Apex 1 with the rigid lefty ? 
I'm close to pulling the trigger on one but I can't find a review anywhere on that model. 
I'd be interested to also hear how the gaps in the gearing are on the road


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm riding the Apex1. If the gaps in the gearing are bothering you, you can mount a road cassette. It's a great bike, I use it as a winterbike. I've got a lot of compliments on the looks of the bike. Already more than 1.100 km's on the odo.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks tommieboy
They some nice shifting there. Any regrets not buying the suspension version? Huge price difference of course. 
Regarding the gearing the shop said it could put 11-36 cassette on . Not sure yet myself


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Stan's Podium wheels with Surly Knard tires. I ended up having to swap rear hubs because the wheelset had an MTB XD hub originally that wouldn't fit 11 speed shimano bits, but the bike feels ready for winter. I'm pumped to get it out there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

Ultra1997 said:


> Thanks tommieboy
> They some nice shifting there. Any regrets not buying the suspension version? Huge price difference of course.
> Regarding the gearing the shop said it could put 11-36 cassette on . Not sure yet myself


I've finally bought a Slate because they are offering now a Slate without suspension. In my opinion, and for my use, a suspension is not necessary on a bike like the Slate. When this cassette is worn, I replaced it with an 11-32 cassette.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Mavic wheels so this made sense to me when I came across this Crossmax SL for $50 less than a rear I9 hub alone so I picked it up. Not exactly plug and play though. Working my way through the issues now. The last remaining item is that the freehub is 10 spd. and it's too short to accomodate the 11 spd. cassette. Checking with Mavic on a replacement freehub. Looks like there is plenty of clearance and the wheel won't need to be dished as well. There are a couple other solutions if the freehub replacement is not an option. I'll cross that bridge when I get there.

PSA, when I removed the rear wheel I noticed the rear derailleur was flopping around some. There is a very small screw that retains the derailleur hanger in the frame and it had worked it's way loose. Not an issue while the wheel is mounted because the thru axle actually does the majority of the retention while the wheel is installed.

I would just recommend checking that screw when you have the rear wheel out as a precaution.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

tommieboy said:


> I've finally bought a Slate because they are offering now a Slate without suspension. In my opinion, and for my use, a suspension is not necessary on a bike like the Slate. When this cassette is worn, I replaced it with an 11-32 cassette.


Thanks, I'm thinking the same . I have a caad 12 road bike and usually average 18-19mph for most spins . Do you find it any way sluggish ?


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Ultra1997 said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking the same . I have a caad 12 road bike and usually average 18-19mph for most spins . Do you find it any way sluggish ?


I don't think it feels sluggish... but no doubt it will be slower/you will have to work harder to keep-up with a rider of similar abilities on a pure road bike. I've done a couple of moderate paced group rides on the road with the Slate and did not feel it was a liability at all...however, I have no doubt that if the action had become animated... some fast, pace-line action... it might begin to become an issue. If you are riding alone, then it doesn't matter... you'll lose a MPH off your average speed, but you won't care because you'll have a big stupid grin on your face.


----------



## guvna (Mar 31, 2008)

Quentin said:


> Stan's Podium wheels with Surly Knard tires. I ended up having to swap rear hubs because the wheelset had an MTB XD hub originally that wouldn't fit 11 speed shimano bits, but the bike feels ready for winter. I'm pumped to get it out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those wheels look HOT on there!!! I PM'd traumamd about them a bit ago. Obviously they are sold. Super Jelly!!!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

TTUB said:


> I don't think it feels sluggish... but no doubt it will be slower/you will have to work harder to keep-up with a rider of similar abilities on a pure road bike. I've done a couple of moderate paced group rides on the road with the Slate and did not feel it was a liability at all...however, I have no doubt that if the action had become animated... some fast, pace-line action... it might begin to become an issue. If you are riding alone, then it doesn't matter... you'll lose a MPH off your average speed, but you won't care because you'll have a big stupid grin on your face.


Totally agree! You will lose speed on pace-lines and sprints. This is not a pure roady. However, these days when I train solo, mixing it up with dirt climbs, I'm all grins! The Oliver soaks up so much, almost mtb-like at times, very nice!!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Yup, not a pure road bike. Just a fun as hell bike.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

What are the panaracer stock tyres like off road .? Garbage ??


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Ultra1997 said:


> What are the panaracer stock tyres like off road .? Garbage ??


Not bad. They just abruptly find their limit in the mud and wet. They work great on trails that aren't sloppy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Ultra1997 said:


> What are the panaracer stock tyres like off road .? Garbage ??


They have a lot more grip than they look. I did a couple of cross races in mine, some very mild singletrack, and some gravel riding. I did a couple of cross races (no mud or wet) and only struggled trying to corner very aggressively on grass or on off-camber situations.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Panaracers are surprisingly grippy if you run them at the lower pressures recommended on dirt, I run mine at around 40 psi, tubeless. On the other hand, no comparison to the Knards on grip, as expected. Knards hook up almost like mtb tires.

I run two sets, one for road work, the other for mixed gravel, love 'em both.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtuck1 said:


> I'm a big fan of Mavic wheels so this made sense to me when I came across this Crossmax SL for $50 less than a rear I9 hub alone so I picked it up. Not exactly plug and play though. Working my way through the issues now. The last remaining item is that the freehub is 10 spd. and it's too short to accomodate the 11 spd. cassette. Checking with Mavic on a replacement freehub. Looks like there is plenty of clearance and the wheel won't need to be dished as well. There are a couple other solutions if the freehub replacement is not an option. I'll cross that bridge when I get there.
> 
> PSA, when I removed the rear wheel I noticed the rear derailleur was flopping around some. There is a very small screw that retains the derailleur hanger in the frame and it had worked it's way loose. Not an issue while the wheel is mounted because the thru axle actually does the majority of the retention while the wheel is installed.
> 
> I would just recommend checking that screw when you have the rear wheel out as a precaution.


Did you ever get this sorted? I have an old Mavic Crossland wheelset laying around from my 2006 Scalpel that I was thinking about tossing some 26" MTB tires onto for a Monster Slate.

@guvna - thanks for the kind words. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quentin said:


> Did you ever get this sorted? I have an old Mavic Crossland wheelset laying around from my 2006 Scalpel that I was thinking about tossing some 26" MTB tires onto for a Monster Slate.


At the moment it is assembled with one less cog in the cassette and shifts perfectly. It's full on winter here now though and I haven't had a chance to ride it outdoors yet.

In a week or so I am planning to convert to 11 spd mtb with 11-40 cassette and m8000 (long cage) rear derailleur. I will use a Wolftooth Tanpan to make up for the Cable pull discrepancy between the road shifters and the mtb derailleur. All of the parts are on the way. I expect from what I have found online this setup will work flawlessly and give me an even lower climbing gear.

Have you checked to see if a mtb tire will clear the stays in the rear?


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

What's the narrowest tyre you can fit on the stock mavic rims ?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Ultra1997 said:


> What's the narrowest tyre you can fit on the stock mavic rims ?


I don't know what rim width is, but here is the ERTO chart with recommended safe tire sizes per inner rim wdith.


----------



## apyware (Jan 2, 2017)

I will race the 24h VTT enduro Kielder (Kielder Chiller 24 hour MTB Race | High Fell Events) on the 11th of feb, and I was wondering if it is a good idea to do it with my brandd bew Slate Apex that I will get at the end of the week.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

I've come from a cannondale caadx tiagra to a slate apex and can say hand on heart the caadx was far more responsive and above all had a faster average speed 

I know it's customary to say the new bike is brilliant but I'm a little disappointed 

My average speed is nearly 1mph down with the same fitness and routes . 

Bike seems sluggish overall


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Ultra1997 said:


> I've come from a cannondale caddx tiagra to a slate apex and can say hand on heart the caadx was far more responsive and above all had a faster average speed
> 
> I know it's customary to say the new bike is brilliant but I'm a little disappointed
> 
> ...


I went from a road bike to a mountain bike and noticed the same thing! Pardon the hyperbole, but what made you think that trading rim size for more tire would make for a sharper bike? To me, the slate (particularly with the Lefty) fills that gap between a cross bike and a hardtail. Considering there aren't any cross courses around here but there are lots of primitive/ruined roads here, the Slate makes more sense for my riding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well I'd expect a bike that cost twice as much and had slick tyres to be faster than my cross with cross tyres . 
I just feel I'm having to work much harder to go slower . This is on the road on the same routes so it's easily measurable 
The apex doesn't have suspension so it's not heavy either 

Off road I'm not worried about speed but it's noticeable on the road


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Ultra1997 said:


> Well I'd expect a bike that cost twice as much and had sick tyres to be faster than my cross with cross tyres .
> I just feel I'm having to work much harder to go slower . This is on the road on the same routes so it's adults measurable
> The apex doesn't have suspension so it's not heavy either
> 
> Off road I'm not worried about speed but it's noticeable on the road


Big tires are just not going to feel as responsive as the smaller tires and you will get additional rolling resistance and aero drag. Cost has little to do with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

Well I'd expect 650 slick tyres 42mm on the slate to be quicker than my 700x38 knobbly tyres off the cross !


----------



## apyware (Jan 2, 2017)

Ultra1997 said:


> Well I'd expect a bike that cost twice as much and had slick tyres to be faster than my cross with cross tyres .
> I just feel I'm having to work much harder to go slower . This is on the road on the same routes so it's easily measurable
> The apex doesn't have suspension so it's not heavy either
> 
> Off road I'm not worried about speed but it's noticeable on the road


Indeed it is quite strange that the Slate is not faster than the CADDX. Besides the tires, there is also the weight. CAADX is almost 1 kg heavier.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Ultra1997 said:


> Well I'd expect 650 slick tyres 42mm on the slate to be quicker than my 700x38 knobbly tyres off the cross !


I think you are expecting the slick to be a cure-all. I notice a lot less different between a knobby like a Surly Knard (what is currently on my Slate) and the Panaracers that came stock in rolling resistance than I do comparing a cross tire at high pressure and a smaller cross-section. The balloon tire at the low pressure is more noticeable. Similar to 29er XC versus 27.5 XC, the bigger wheels seem to hold speed better when up to speed. I'd also be curious as to the installed crosssection of each tire. I've had 38 cross tires measure at 34 installed.

2 days ago I rode with a college kid that is 15 years younger than me. He was on a cross bike, I was on my Slate. On the flat pavement, he crushed me with his taller wheels and 38 tires. On the gravel sections, I carried a lot more speed... particularly the descents where he was getting rattled to death and my 40psi balloon tires were soaking it up. The Strava fly-bys were telling. I fee like the Slate geometry is a lot more relaxed than the CAADX probably is as well. That will also impact how the bike feels under you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Is your position the same on the Slate and the CAADX? A racier riding position will allow your legs to produce more power with better aerodynamics, so if you are more upright/less stretched out on the Slate this may be something to look at.


----------



## Ultra1997 (Dec 9, 2016)

I think I have the position nailed now on the slate . Dont get me wrong I like the bike but I'm definitely finding it slower and generally sluggish on the road in comparison to the cannondale cross. 1mph drop from 18/19mph to about 17/17.5 mph for the slate 

I do like the sram 11 speed though and it looks amazing . Plenty of people says it's a beauty too
The caadx just felt very lively . Sorry I sold it now ! 

That's a good shout about the tyres . Perhaps they aren't the quickest out there

What do people recommend ? 

My riding is 80/20 road / trail


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I must say I am very happy with my Slate Ultegra. I planned on it being a "backup" road bike but it became my go to road bike pretty quickly because honestly the quality of our local roads in general is declining and the ability to veer off the road onto a trail or whatever is very appealing at times. I ride with people that are faster than I am quite often and rarely have trouble keeping up. They often exclaim how impressed they are with the Slate's ability to carry speed down the road. If I go on a hilly route with a fast group I will most likely choose the Supersix first but otherwise it is usually the Slate. It doesn't spin up, or climb quite like the Supersix but once you get it up to speed maintaining it isn't that challenging, and the rougher the road gets the more attractive the Slate becomes.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Schwalbe G one, anyone running these on your Slate?

How do you like them?


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

mtuck1 said:


> Schwalbe G one, anyone running these on your Slate?
> 
> How do you like them?


The G-One is probably the single most popular tire for the Slate. It's arguably the best tire for mixed surface riding (paved, unpaved). I love it. Great on and off road. I've ridden it off-road on MTB trails with excellent results... I also raced it during this past 'cross season. It is not a knobby, so it has a limit, but you can push it pretty far on hard-pack.

The stock tire is a great tire, but it's too slick to push very hard on dirt.

If you want even better off-road performance to really push the limits of the bike, the Surly Knard is more of a knobby tread design and is well liked. Although it is not 'tubeless', people have run them as such with good results.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

TTUB said:


> If you want even better off-road performance to really push the limits of the bike, the Surly Knard is more of a knobby tread design and is well liked. Although it is not 'tubeless', people have run them as such with good results.


Agree, I chose the Knards because we have lots of loose rubbly trails around here, it just looks more of a beefy tire. So, if you're doing more mtb-like rides than smooth road and depending on dirt surfaces for traction, either the G-One or Knard are well proven.

Here's also a nice benefit to having knobs. With our recent rains and wet roads, I kept them on (left the slick wheelset at home) for lots more secure rides, much better cornering. I'm much happier.

And, on the Slate I almost never lock out the Oliver, except on hard road sprints uphill.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Bottom line, great training bike! Much more options with this bike, since I'm a Sport class XC guy and ride every other day. Great for long, steep grades, on- and off-road. May try Cross later.

And hey, I still get compliments, others interested to try out the Slate.


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello everyone, do you think we can mount a baggage rack like the Tubus fly ?

thanks a lot


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

Those of you that have a Slate how tall are you and what size are you riding? I'm 5'6" and debating between small and medium.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

no mojo said:


> Those of you that have a Slate how tall are you and what size are you riding?


I'm 6'0" and feel the large is perfect for me. I shortened the stem 10mm.

For some reason I can no longer add photo's from my Mac. Anyone else experiencing that?


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

mtuck1 said:


> I'm 6'0" and feel the large is perfect for me. I shortened the stem 10mm.
> 
> For some reason I can no longer add photo's from my Mac. Anyone else experiencing that?


i'm 1m80 and I ride a Medium

I prefer small bikes it is more nervous


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm 5'10" and ride a medium, and had to go to a 90mm stem.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

My wife is 5'-5-1/2" and the medium is perfect. Stock stem is working for her with it flipped "up". 
I am 6'-0" and ride a Large. The Large is borderline for me and definitely on the small side.
As bike size ranges go, the Slate size range is pretty narrow... in other words, there's not a huge difference between S, M, L and XL. But I think you are just right for a medium. My wife has longish legs and there is plenty of seat-post sticking out. I can't imagine her going down to a small. Having said all of this (here comes my disclaimer) the bike is a little unusual, so getting that perfect fit is a little trickier than a typical road bike or hard-tail MTB. YMMV!


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

TTUB said:


> My wife is 5'-5-1/2" and the medium is perfect. Stock stem is working for her with it flipped "up".
> I am 6'-0" and ride a Large. The Large is borderline for me and definitely on the small side.
> As bike size ranges go, the Slate size range is pretty narrow... in other words, there's not a huge difference between S, M, L and XL. But I think you are just right for a medium. My wife has longish legs and there is plenty of seat-post sticking out. I can't imagine her going down to a small. Having said all of this (here comes my disclaimer) the bike is a little unusual, so getting that perfect fit is a little trickier than a typical road bike or hard-tail MTB. YMMV!


Thank you


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm 6'2 and riding an "L"... tried both, the "L" and the "XL" and the "L" was so much more lively right from the start. No regrets so far...
Had the exact same issue with my F29 - "L" or "XL" and went for the smaller frame. Really a matter of taste and riding preferences I think.
Would HIGHLY recommend trying different sizes before you buy.


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

no mojo said:


> Those of you that have a Slate how tall are you and what size are you riding? I'm 5'6" and debating between small and medium.


I'm 5'7" and ride a medium. I went to a shorter stem (80mm) just to shorten the reach a tad to my preference. But the stock stem was certainly doable. Standover is no issue at all.


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

I love the G One. Seems just about as quick as the stock tire (ran both tubless), but a bit more confidence if offroad. Really a solid choice, I've enjoyed them.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Have just purchased a set of the WTB Horizons, planning on running tubeless. Love the gumwall look too


----------



## no mojo (Jun 13, 2006)

hongziyang said:


> I'm 5'7" and ride a medium. I went to a shorter stem (80mm) just to shorten the reach a tad to my preference. But the stock stem was certainly doable. Standover is no issue at all.


How is the handling with the 80mm stem?


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

no mojo said:


> How is the handling with the 80mm stem?


Good as ever. I haven't noticed a huge change in handling, but I do feel just a tad more comfortable. Largely a preference thing, but glad i did it. Love the bike though, lots of fun.


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

Berserker26 said:


> Have just purchased a set of the WTB Horizons, planning on running tubeless. Love the gumwall look too


I'd love to see a photo - I'm intrigued by those tires for my commuting wheelset during the summer months. I like the pari-moto/OEM tires for road use, but wouldn't mind something a tad more durable.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

hongziyang said:


> I'd love to see a photo - I'm intrigued by those tires for my commuting wheelset during the summer months. I like the pari-moto/OEM tires for road use, but wouldn't mind something a tad more durable.


Will post when they arrive - i'm going through the process of getting the replacement recall rims so will mount them and upload for you 

I'm looking forward to it!!


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

a picture of mine


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.

To address the silly things.

1 - I'm sorry I've got the saddle bag on.
2 - I'm sorry I haven't wiped off the residue from a ride number stuck to my seatpost
3 - Back wheel is PRO and front wheel I forgot to line it all up properly....sigh!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Berserker26 said:


> Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.
> 
> To address the silly things.
> 
> ...


Looks rad. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (Jun 27, 2013)

Quentin said:


> Yup, not a pure road bike. Just a fun as hell bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One question: Your friend is driving in bib shorts, so it could not be so cold.
But you use bar mitts during the same ride!?!?!?


----------



## MickaBZH (Mar 4, 2017)

Do you know if the Leonardo Racing amazing stems are comptable with the Slate Apex1 rigid fork?
(I confess I am a newbie on Cannondale but the Slate got my attention)


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

zett78 said:


> One question: Your friend is driving in bib shorts, so it could not be so cold.
> But you use bar mitts during the same ride!?!?!?


Because people have different thresholds for temp. My toes and fingers are always freezing, so I err in the side of caution with my fingers and toes.

Anyway, rather than nitpicking what people are wearing on a ride in a country halfway around the world, I weighed my Slate with the new wheels yesterday. 20.8 lbs with pedals and cages, ready to ride. Not too bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KMA (Jan 19, 2004)

Fun all around bike but I ended up selling mine with low miles since I wasn't riding much due to family issues. Anyways, I still have a custom sub 1300 gram 650b lefty wheelset I had professionally built that's practically brand new. I have it for sale on the mtbr classifieds. I rode them with some Soma Randonneur Green Label (300g) tires which were super fast and smooth. Wheel/tire setup was awesome for climbing and accelerating.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

My two bikes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone know what model hub that the recall wheels came with? I know it is a Formula hub but that is it. It look a lot like the CL-142S. I ask because I am building up an old F4000 SL 26" bike for my wife and I wanted to use these wheels for the 650b conversion with the Slate's Panaracer tires. It has 135 QR dropouts, though. I tried to remove the TA by firmly gripping the non-drive side of the axle and turning the drive side with a wrench (it calls out a direction for "loosen"), and the two parts do spin independently, but they don't tread apart like other TA setups I've seen.

Here is my current Cannondale fleet. I should probably branch out some day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeland7 (Apr 3, 2017)

*Slate no wheels*

Hello, just joined the forum. Here's a couple of pictures. Excuse my messy basement. My 2016 Slate Ultegra is awaiting it's replacement Mavic wheelset, which Cannondale said will ship to bike shops in mid-April. In early February I turned in the original recalled wheelset (as that is required) that's why my bike is legless for two months now. Once in, I would install these Schwalbe Marathon tires. I saw a lot of Surly Knard and Schwalbe G-1's among Slate owners here and I had second thoughts on my choice of tires to replace the stock ones. But then I remembered that I ride mostly pavement in an urban setting so my tire choice is still good I think. I'm wondering if I could set it up tubeless though


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

They should have let you keep your stock wheels until they had replacements. 

Or push them to use the cash value of the replacements toward a better set built by your LBS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeland7 (Apr 3, 2017)

I called up Cannondale and they said that to get the replacement wheelset I should turn in the old ones first to a Cannondale dealer and that's the procedure that bike shop knows as well. Others might have had a different experience in getting their 2016 wheels replaced though.

I'm not so bummed by the situation since it's still not pretty out there to ride as of yet, it snowed and then it's been raining a lot lately here in the NYC metro area. Also I have a 2005 Cannondale Bad Boy to use and I've gone out with it only once since my Slate has gone wheel-less


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

There's no way I would turn in the recall wheels without receiving the replacement wheels at the same time. That's how it went in my case anyway.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

My shop ordered the wheels from Cannondale and when they arrived they called me and I went in and swapped them.

I have ridden my Slate 7 times in upatate NY, and 6 times in NC since the beginning of the year.

I would be very disappointed if I was told to turn in the wheels then wait months for replacements. I would request a refund and give them the entire bike back. Seems like pretty poor customer service to me. Completely unacceptable!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtuck1 said:


> There's no way I would turn in the recall wheels without receiving the replacement wheels at the same time. That's how it went in my case anyway.


Yup, they called me when the wheels were in and I brought the bike in. I had my recall taken care of in early summer, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

My recall was done in early summer last year also.

As I think about it, shame on the dealer for not getting the wheels replaced before you purchased the bike. Those wheels were available early summer last year and it was the responsibility of the dealers to request replacements for bikes in inventory at the time.


----------



## eyeland7 (Apr 3, 2017)

I wish I had found this forum earlier and learned others' experiences re the wheelset recall. I have no choice now but to wait it out and hope I get to ride my Slate again when the weather improves.

Btw, I bought the bike used and pretty much new on eBay in February last year. I knew about the recall on the wheels long ago but thought that since one of its features is a tubeless-ready wheelset I might as well get that instead of staying on with the defective original set. Cannondale has said there has been a backlog on the manufacture and shipment of a new batch of replacement wheels and that accounts for the long wait


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahh Ebay, now we're getting to the bottom of this.


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

... still riding the original 'defective' wheels with no plans to swap them out. I'm running tubeless with Shwalbe G-Ones. They are great wheels and pretty light. I have a hard time parting with them for a heavier wheelset. 
I've ripped plenty of aggressive MTB single-track, raced 'cross on them many times, ridden roads, etc. Not one issue, not so much as a burp.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

TTUB said:


> ... still riding the original 'defective' wheels with no plans to swap them out. I'm running tubeless with Shwalbe G-Ones. They are great wheels and pretty light. I have a hard time parting with them for a heavier wheelset.
> I've ripped plenty of aggressive MTB single-track, raced 'cross on them many times, ridden roads, etc. Not one issue, not so much as a burp.


I wish I'd have kept the stock wheels, too. I'm on some light weight Stans now anyway, so it is a bit of a moot point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Quentin said:


> I'm on some light weight Stans now


What rims are you running?? If these 'defective' stockers ever fail, I'd build a set of Crest MK3's for it in a heartbeat! I've been beating the crap out of a set on my 29er HT and they are holding up better than I could have imagined for such a light rim.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

TTUB said:


> What rims are you running?? If these 'defective' stockers ever fail, I'd build a set of Crest MK3's for it in a heartbeat! I've been beating the crap out of a set on my 29er HT and they are holding up better than I could have imagined for such a light rim.


ZTR Podium. They have been discontinued now, but they are super light. I have some 8 year old Arch wheels that I run on my backup hardtail and the only time they failed me was a full on Taco in a crash. I've been really happy with Stans wheels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Still rolling great on the Knards at almost 800 mi. No flats, grips loose dirt pretty well, not bad on wet tarmac either, set up tubed as recommended!

My outdoor trainer for XC races


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







set up with Knards(tubed) got some G-Ones on order to go tubeless later, but so far loving the Knards for all around riding. This bike is the perfect road bike for a mountain biker. Feels like a rocket on the road compared to my Hightower, and is a hoot on the trails


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Anyone have experience with lighter wheelsets, while still durable, besides the stocker Mavics? What's a good build, any carbon options? This is for longer road rides so, the lighter wheelset the better to keep up w my roady group. My second set of Mavics with Knards are just fine for local road/trails, not worrying about weight.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noahpb (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi there mtnbkr80015,

Nice photos! Which stem do you have on your Slate?

Thanks! -Noah


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I have the stock stem which is 100mm


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

The Slate is going to get a proper test this Sunday. I signed-on for the Belgian Waffle Ride... 131 miles (90 paved/41 dirt) and 13,000 ft of climbing.
I have a feeling that the Slate is more ready for this than I am!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

TTUB said:


> The Slate is going to get a proper test this Sunday. I signed-on for the Belgian Waffle Ride... 131 miles (100 paved/41 dirt) and 13,000 ft of climbing.
> I have a feeling that the Slate is more ready for this than I am!


Good god!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jouko (Mar 3, 2006)

I've had my Slate for a few months now. It has replaced my old "gravelized" Ridley X-Fire that has served me well and survived many a battle, from the gravel in the Fjords of Norway to the mud at the DK200.

The more I've had a chance to ride it, the more I've grown to love this bike. It really is a Swiss Army knife of bicycles. No, it isn't the fastest or the lightest bike if those are the criteria you are prioritizing. But, it is certainly easier on my aging body over long days in the saddle on varying terrain than a rigid fork bike.

I've done a couple of gravel races on it now, and I really don't think I'm giving up much speed over the racier bikes. And, for any of the events that last longer than just a couple of hours, the less beaten up body may reward me with better performance around the 10h +/- a few.

I've switched out to Schwalbe G-Ones, and most recently Nox Skyline 275 rims built on stock front hub and I9 rear hub. I've borrowed a Save seatpost off my F29 and replaced the stock handlebars with Easton EC70AX bars.

Looking forward to a few more gravel races this season, including the DK200 in two weeks and a bit. But, more importantly, the Slate has put a capital F on fun rides. I foresee many fun adventures with the Slate!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Mine is in the shop right now. I was getting a noise from the crank that I couldn't diagnose. Apparently the internally brake hose had come free around the bottom bracket and the crank spindle was rubbing the hose. So the next time you pull your crank out, take a quick look to make sure that everything is buttoned up in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

What air pressures are you guys running in your Lefty?? Are you following the spec/table on the fork leg?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I run the pressure recommended by the table and it seems to be perfect.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I just set up my Slate with some G-Ones (tubeless). I bought the non tubeless versions by mistake and those didn't seal (go figure). Now I have three spare sets of tires, the stock slicks, Surly Knards and the non tubeless G-Ones. Oh well, I don't have to worry about rubber for awhile 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Quentin said:


> Mine is in the shop right now. I was getting a noise from the crank that I couldn't diagnose. Apparently the internally brake hose had come free around the bottom bracket and the crank spindle was rubbing the hose. So the next time you pull your crank out, take a quick look to make sure that everything is buttoned up in there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take an old single serve Stans sealant bottle, cut the ends off, cut a slit through the middle and wrap it around the spindle. Protects the spindle and cables.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Taking mine out for a relatively easy 22 mile out and back off-road ride tomorrow. It's only about 1500 ft of climbing but there is a cool Lake at the top.

Edit: only made it 12.5 miles as there is still too much snow higher up the trail. The trailhead and first 5.5 miles were dry and fast. The sun was shining and I had high hopes of making it to the top, but mother nature had better ideas. There's only so much snow 40c tires can deal with

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

trauma-md said:


> Take an old single serve Stans sealant bottle, cut the ends off, cut a slit through the middle and wrap it around the spindle. Protects the spindle and cables.


Apparently Cannondale hosed up quite a few of these as an assembly defect. I'll keep your recommendation in mind should the zip-tie fail again (indicating a design issue). Right now Cannondale is covering the repair (new brake hose, new hollowgram spindle).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommieboy (Jun 23, 2007)

Sunny Slate ride.... .


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Guys,
I need a little help.
I was very lucky on ebay yesterday and grabbed a pair of the Slate's stock wheels in mint condition for 200,- euros, including the panaracers & tubes
But now the fun starts. I want to exchange the XD freehub for a traditional 11speed freehub that will fit my Ultegra setup. As I have never done this before I am not really sure how to go about it. Which freehub do I have to buy that will fit the hub axle? I looked online but Stan's, DTs and Mavics all seem to be different from each other...
Can anybody help, please?!?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

triteacher said:


> Guys,
> I need a little help.
> I was very lucky on ebay yesterday and grabbed a pair of the Slate's stock wheels in mint condition for 200,- euros, including the panaracers & tubes
> But now the fun starts. I want to exchange the XD freehub for a traditional 11speed freehub that will fit my Ultegra setup. As I have never done this before I am not really sure how to go about it. Which freehub do I have to buy that will fit the hub axle? I looked online but Stan's, DTs and Mavics all seem to be different from each other...
> Can anybody help, please?!?


Depends on the hub maker. The Stan's wheelset that I bought came with an XD driver and that specific hub was incompatible with an 11 speed Shimano driver. Faced with either changing out my Ultegra RD to a long cage and buying a new cassette (with much wider gearing) or changing out the hub, my LBS found a different hub for me and rebuilt the wheel with the compatible hub. The trick is figuring out who makes the hub for your wheelset.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm 99% certain you have a Formula hub. The free hub body should be available but I spent a few minutes and couldn't find one in stock (Universal Cycles shows them "out of stock").


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Called my dealer this morning and he said that C'dale is offering an 11speed freebody for the set. He will contact me on Monday regarding price and availability.
He also said he was about 95% sure a Stan's body will fit, but I want to be sure before I spend money on it.
Will keep you updated.
Peace


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

There is definitely a Shimano freehub body available as the Slate Ultegra shares the same hub. You'll need the freehub body and end cap.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

It is a Formula hub if the same as the Ultegra model. I can't find any information about the actual model because I was hoping to be able to switch it to 135x9 QR for use on another bike.

My bags are finally in for bikepacking.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

I hate to say it... it's been a great bike... but my Slate 105 Large is up for sale.
If anyone is looking, it's in great shape with some nice upgrades...
>50/34 rings
>11-32 Cassette
>Long Cage RD to accommodate above gearing
>WTB Volt Saddle
>Stock tires and Schwalbe G-Ones included

Located in Southern California, Ventura County.
I'm hoping for a local sale... but if there is no local interest, I'll become more flexible on shipping.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

TTUB said:


> I hate to say it... it's been a great bike... but my Slate 105 Large is up for sale.
> If anyone is looking, it's in great shape with some nice upgrades...
> >50/34 rings
> >11-32 Cassette
> ...


Did you complete that 131 mi ride?

I'm ready for bikepacking this weekend. 165 miles through WV including the highest point in the state. Hopefully the weather cooperates.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

@Quentin Please post some pics if you find the time. Sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

Quentin said:


> Did you complete that 131 mi ride?


Nope! I gave it my best shot... unfortunately for all participants, there was a heatwave that weekend. The temps were manageable through the morning and at the higher elevations through lunch time. The last 60 miles were at lower elevations and featured some nasty climbing. I made it 80 miles and threw in the towel. Temps were pushing past 95 degrees. 
Every aide station seemed to have at least one or two riders in some sort of distress. Some pushed it a little too much in order to finish and needed medical attention and even IVs.
The ride itself is diabolical enough on a nice day... but I'll be back!
The Slate did not disappoint. There was an even mix of road, gravel and cross bikes. The Slate was surely not the fastest on the pavement, but I was flying by everyone on the dirt sections.

Looking forward to reading your trip report. The Slate looks like a natural for bike packing.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

My custom Andrew The Maker bag came in time. Super nice bag.

I'll hopefully have a lot of pics from the trip. I've made some small tweaks to the route that should make it more pleasant but I lost one of my great views. The single track to get there appears to nearly require an FS MTB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Spruce Knob










Judy Gap










Blackwater Canyon Trail










Smoke Hole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

triteacher said:


> Called my dealer this morning and he said that C'dale is offering an 11speed freebody for the set. He will contact me on Monday regarding price and availability.
> He also said he was about 95% sure a Stan's body will fit, but I want to be sure before I spend money on it.
> Will keep you updated.
> Peace


Okay, it is done!
My dealer ordered a Formula freebody but it turned out to be available by early July (if at all) ... 
I went online and ordered someplace else, along with a pair of Formula end caps ( the guy on the phone insisted I needed to get them - which turned out to be wrong in the end). 
For those interested:
Freebody: Formula FH-536

Important: Apart from the variation in color, the new end caps are black of course, the one on the freebody side does not fit! I installed the wheel and it wouldn't spin as the hub's axle was not moving at all. Turned out the inner piece of the end cap pressed on the bearing inside of the freehub. The original / purple end caps did the job AND matched the hub, so I'll try and return the new ones. Apart from this issue assembly really was a no-brainer, i.e. if you are one of the lucky bastards to own a 12mm allen key to fit into the hub's axle. I admit I had to borrow one 
In the end I have got a kick-ass looking second set of wheels for my ride for round about € 300,-... And guess what - they even weigh in a few grams lighter than my DT-Swiss/G-Ones combo! Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## TTUB (Nov 9, 2010)

triteacher said:


>


... and I thought I was running out a lot of seatpost!


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I demoed one this morning around 11AM, went for a trail ride to think about it and then went back to buy it afterwards. I didn't realize how small they ran - my road and CX bikes are 54s, and I ended up on a large.









I bought this for gravel and local rail trails, so the shock is right in my wheelhouse. It seems to take the edge off of bumps and roots and my wrists should love it long term. The stock tires make no sense at all to me, so I already have a set of Knards on order. I considered trying the Schwalbes but I have had awful luck with their tires on my regular AM/XC bikes.

I'm definitely looking forward to doing a few long dirty rides on it. I think as a whole the bike is a bit silly and looking for a niche, as well as probably being ~$500 or so overpriced, but eh - life is short and bikes are awesome, and sometimes a comical "road" bike with a lefty if just what the doctor ordered, ya know?


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

Berserker26 said:


> Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.
> 
> To address the silly things.
> 
> ...


Nice bike, really like those tyres. How is the clerance in the rear?


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like this bike and now they have it on sale 
(ultegra for aprox. 2540 USD)

But i stil like to know more about the oliver, and how it works for you guys?

I guess that it works fine on gravel roads with potholes and so on, but i like to ride singeltrack with roots and small stones etc.
How do you think it works in those conditions?

Is the travel enough, is it plush enough?

Today i have an Jamis Renegade and it´s a nice bike, but when i hit the trails i sometimes wish for some form of damping in the front, after a while my hands/wrists get sore from the rattling.

Sorry for my Swenglish

Stefan Magnusson
Sweden


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Stemag said:


> Is the travel enough, is it plush enough?


Just my two cents. Yes, the travel is "enough". It is definitely not plush though, which makes it perfect for this bike. It takes the edge off the bumps but it is definitely not "plush". You almost never even notice that it is working which I like.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Stemag said:


> I really like this bike and now they have it on sale
> (ultegra for aprox. 2540 USD)
> 
> But i stil like to know more about the oliver, and how it works for you guys?
> ...


I ride the occasional singletrack on my CX bikes as well, and though this has the shock I think it really depends on how much trail you intend to use it on. If it's more than the occasional ride here and there, IMO you're better off on an XC hardtail.


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for your input, really helpful.

I ride singeltrack but not all the time. when i do i take my MTB

But most of the time i like to ride some gravelroad and then occasionally some singeltrack and then back out on the gravelroad again, 
and most of the time my MTB seems overkill for my riding, but the cx sometimes feels a little to stiff in the front.

I think the Slate could be my perfect companion for most of my riding 

I´m most likely placeing an order tonight 

Have anyone tried the WTB Riddler 45?


----------



## Stemag (Oct 28, 2011)

Gah, i really can't make up my mind. Should i buy a Slate or a Sequoia? I almost ordered a Slate last night but got cold feet at the last moment. I want a bike that is fun and fast on singeltrack. Please help me decide, what do you like about your Slate. 😊


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I ride a lot of singletrack on my Nomad and use my Slate when the trails are closed and to get the miles in. I've done some of the tamer singletrack on the Slate and it was fun and capable, but I wouldn't take it through any rocky or rooty trails IMO. The fork isn't a mountain bike fork, it's definitely better than a rigid but it's damped pretty stiff on compression.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Anybody have the wheel weights on hand for the recall new mavic wheels handy? I've had a brief look however my searching is bringing up nothing. Thinking of getting some new wheels and need to compare.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Almost 1500 mi on the Slate, using both slicks and Knards, so far xlnt, reliable, and smoooooth everywhere, esp on pavement. Be it I wished the Knards are tubeless but has not had any punctures. The now tubeless stock Panaracer slicks had it's turns with punctures but sealant kept it rolling. I'd say 75/25 road/dirt so far.

So......here is my question. Since I'm still finding more road work than trails, fireroads, gravel, the bike is still at roughly 21 lbs. Has anyone lighten the Slate to 18-19 lbs, with what upgrades? I'd imagine carbon wheelset, OPI stem, ??? My hardtail race bike is even lighter than this bike :\ Thanks for any info. This will help tremendously with my group roady rides.

My Ultegra model is all stock except for 11-32t Ultegra cassette added on.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Quentin said:


> [URL]https://uploads.tapatalk[/URL]
> 
> Ahh, that's a nice share, great pics! I assume per your grin that the bike performed great?! More pics....


----------



## SS LS1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Berserker26 said:


> Anybody have the wheel weights on hand for the recall new mavic wheels handy? I've had a brief look however my searching is bringing up nothing. Thinking of getting some new wheels and need to compare.


Sorry I did not weight the Mavic wheels separately when I went tubless recnetly. I only know the 2 thick stock inner tubes combined weigh .97 lbs which is a nice savings for basically no cost besides the one tubless valve stem I needed.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Berserker26 said:


> Anybody have the wheel weights on hand for the recall new mavic wheels handy?


I weighed the rear replacement wheel (Mavic rim/Formula hub) last night and it came in at 1,170 grams with the valve and rotor installed. The Ice Tech rotor weighs around 100 grams so rear replacement wheel weight should be around 1,070 grams. I believe the OEM hub and spokes are conspiring to make this wheel 200 grams or so heavier than an aftermarket wheel might be.


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

mtuck1 said:


> I weighed the rear replacement wheel (Mavic rim/Formula hub) last night and it came in at 1,170 grams with the valve and rotor installed. The Ice Tech rotor weighs around 100 grams so rear replacement wheel weight should be around 1,070 grams. I believe the OEM hub and spokes are conspiring to make this wheel 200 grams or so heavier than an aftermarket wheel might be.


Thanks for this Mick, much appreciated. So it's about an 1800-1900g wheelset you'd say.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Berserker26 said:


> Thanks for this Mick, much appreciated. So it's about an 1800-1900g wheelset you'd say.


Around 1,800g I would say but that's just a guess.


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi All, I'm about to buy a 2nd hand 105 Slate....looks to be in A1 condition (fully stock). Mainly to be used on local fire trails, tame single track and gravel rides (much like everyone else)

So I've read the 5 pages on this thread (loads of great info) and I was hoping to find some info on a tubeless tire like the Knard but it looks like the G1 is the only tubeless option with grip.
Without having the bike in hand I was wanting ask if anyone is running something like a Maxxis Race TT....it's 27.5 x 2" so perhaps too wide.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm running the Knard tubeless. It has served me well for 8 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Tried to set up Knards and G One performance tubeless with poor results. The only tire that has held air is either the stock Panaracers or the TL easy G-Ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Quentin said:


> I'm running the Knard tubeless. It has served me well for 8 months.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, what psi do you run for trails? Any issues in the 8 months?


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Tried to set up Knards and G One performance tubeless with poor results. The only tire that has held air is either the stock Panaracers or the TL easy G-Ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh OK, so no attempt at any Maxxis tires.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Dowlo said:


> Nice, what psi do you run for trails? Any issues in the 8 months?


45 psi. That is the limit of my rims. No issues. I flatted frequently on the panaracers (liked the tires other than that), but nothing on the Knards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Dowlo said:


> Oh OK, so no attempt at any Maxxis tires.


No attempt with Maxxis but the frame will only accept 1.65" max per Cannondale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> No attempt with Maxxis but the frame will only accept 1.65" max per Cannondale
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool.....I'll keep looking for a shop that sells the G1 locally (or Knard).


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

So my LBS came back to me with a great price to buy a new bike today as opposed to the 2nd hand one I've been looking at....I couldn't pass it by so I've ordered a new medium frame. I went off the size chart on one of the Slate dealers web site so it should be perfect (I'm 5.8.....medium is spec'd for 5.6 to 5.9, and I don't have super long legs should be good). I also ride a medium Focus Mares AX for racing, prior to that I rode a 54cm Crux which was probably better sized than the Mares. Hopefully I've done the right thing.

UPDATE 
Update to this, I've just double checked and I'm 177cm tall which I think is actually 5.10 or just under.....so got myself worried now. Perhaps the large is better for me :-(


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Dowlo said:


> So my LBS came back to me with a great price to buy a new bike today as opposed to the 2nd hand one I've been looking at....I couldn't pass it by so I've ordered a new medium frame. I went off the size chart on one of the Slate dealers web site so it should be perfect (I'm 5.8.....medium is spec'd for 5.6 to 5.9, and I don't have super long legs should be good). I also ride a medium Focus Mares AX for racing, prior to that I rode a 54cm Crux which was probably better sized than the Mares. Hopefully I've done the right thing.
> 
> UPDATE
> Update to this, I've just double checked and I'm 177cm tall which I think is actually 5.10 or just under.....so got myself worried now. Perhaps the large is better for me :-(


Probably not what you want to hear, but I'm 5'10 with a 30" inseam and I ended with a large. My road and CX bikes are both 54s.


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

TTUB said:


> ... and I thought I was running out a lot of seatpost!





Seventh-777 said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but I'm 5'10 with a 30" inseam and I ended with a large. My road and CX bikes are both 54s.


Hi Seventh, thanks for replying.....the bike won't arrive till tomorrow and as long as it's not assemble it can be returned. I spoke to them (LBS) this afternoon and there happy to send it back and get a large in....just means a little longer wait, but it will be worth it.


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

Berserker26 said:


> Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.
> 
> To address the silly things.
> 
> ...


I ordered a pair, but sadly they rub on my rear chainstay (medium frame). I'm bummed, they seem great.


----------



## SS LS1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Dowlo said:


> So my LBS came back to me with a great price to buy a new bike today as opposed to the 2nd hand one I've been looking at....I couldn't pass it by so I've ordered a new medium frame. I went off the size chart on one of the Slate dealers web site so it should be perfect (I'm 5.8.....medium is spec'd for 5.6 to 5.9, and I don't have super long legs should be good). I also ride a medium Focus Mares AX for racing, prior to that I rode a 54cm Crux which was probably better sized than the Mares. Hopefully I've done the right thing.
> 
> UPDATE
> Update to this, I've just double checked and I'm 177cm tall which I think is actually 5.10 or just under.....so got myself worried now. Perhaps the large is better for me :-(


 I would suggest the large for you over a medium frame. I'm 6'3 32" inseam and I have an XL. The seatpost on the large would not go high enough for me with the sloping down tube. For reference my Flash 29er is a large and fits great, the Slate runs small IMO.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

My personal two cents...
I'm 6'2 30" inseam and I ride an L. Yes, seatpost (C'dale Save 420cm) is at max length, but after a year of riding I am still super-happy with the bike. I compared the XL back then and even though it fit me it didn't feel as agile as the smaller frame did. For comparison, I'm also on a Flash 29er size L.
Sorry, but I would suggest the medium over the large for you... Whenever you are somewhere in between - go for the smaller frame size!


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I also feel that the medium will most likely fit you perfectly.

At just shy of 5'10" you are right in between the M, and the L according to the chart.

Did you ride the bike that you were originally going to buy?


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

I just read up on how to measure it properly (bike shoes on and straddle a book against a wall, sounds bad hey LOL.....so I'm 86cm so 33.8" )


No I didn't get to ride the medium, I was planning on doing so tonight.
I'm not fazed about it being more nibble, more wanting it similar size to the Crux 54 I had. Or a little smaller than the Focus Mares (M). They both perfect size for me, the Crux was a little better but the Mares has a more open frame for shouldering the bike and a tad larger than normal (as it should be for a CX bike you plan to race on).

Just spoke again with my LBS, he's getting the Large in for me later today and will build either one on Monday.
Hes almost the same size as me and told me that he used to have a medium in the shop, when he rode it he thought it felt a little small. As I'm wanting to do 100k gravel rides he thinks the L wide more comfortable over the longer period and I tend to agree with him.... and the comments from you guys above. 

Well I'll I'll stop thinking out loud and post back when I have bike in hand, going to jump on a Large tomorrow to test.


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Well I went to a bike shop further away from home this morning as they had a M & L on the floor....the size difference between the two was amazing. I was fully stretched out on the large, and would require a shorter stem possibly also moving e saddle forwards. Also the bars we're wider than I'd want on the large, so yes the large could work for me with adjustments.
The medium at first sight looked too small, however once I got the saddle to the correct height and setback it was almost perfect. I'd probably flip the stem (on mine) and rotate the bars but not worth it on the shop bike. Bars were perfect width also, probably normal width.

So my LBS is building the medium today, planning on getting it later this afternoon. 
I told them about the large and how stretched out I was, which they found surprising & totally agreed with the decision on the M.

I guess it goes to show that spec sheets don't always give the complete story, hopping on the beast is best. What's interesting is I wrote down all the bike geo for the M Slate and 54cm Crux to I could see a side by side comparison (as opposed to flipping between web pages). Well there actually very similar, but not exactly the same.....different enough to make things fun


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Berserker26 said:


> Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.
> 
> To address the silly things.
> 
> ...


They look great, I'm planning on ordering some WTB Resolute TCS tires later today (they also have the gum side wall which looks great)......if my LBS can't get them I'll have to look at ordering on line.


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Oooo....stock as a rock.
Swooped over to XT spds, put the water bottle cages on and am ready for a roll tomorrow morning. See how it feels after a roll tomorrow before Inflip the stem.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

Amazing, this bike is different to anything I've ridden but so very familiar.......I'm really happy with the size and decision to get a Slate.
Above is a pic from my first ride this morning, it's at the end of a switch back decent (out and back for trail.....nice long level trail with a gradual incline toward the end followed by a series of switch backs dropping into Bobbin Head gorge....the back up and out). The I did the road version twice, followed by the fire trail again.


----------



## Dowlo (Sep 15, 2014)

triteacher said:


> Today's ride home from work. The graffiti goes quite well with the green Slate me thinks


Hi Triteacher, I like the stem you've fitted.....did you have to make adjustments to anything in order to fit it? I actually asked my LBS about fitting one but they didn't think it would attach!
My mate has one on his Scalpel, fantastic design.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Hi Dowlo,
As you can see - it DOES fit;-)
What you need is the "OPI steerer", in my case XL length for a Slate frame size L.
Then choose the OPI stem option you like. Mounting the thing is a no-brainer really


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Anyone see the "fender up" feature on the new synapse? Looks like it is the same little mounting holes on the bottom side of the Slate's seat stays (up near the seat tube). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

triteacher said:


> Hi Dowlo,
> As you can see - it DOES fit;-)
> What you need is the "OPI steerer", in my case XL length for a Slate frame size L.
> Then choose the OPI stem option you like. Mounting the thing is a no-brainer really


My slate is M and a little bit too short for me

this stem seems to be perfect

thanks

i'm still searching for wheelset replacement 
to have 2 pairs


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

tried it today to and from work, now it's beer thirty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onewheelwunder (Nov 8, 2010)

I rode a slate Ultegra XL about 1000' before returning it to the shop. I'm 6'-5" and wear a size 12 shoe, my damn heels clipped the chain stays about every time around. Here's to hoping they make a true XL next year. Interesting bike for certain

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

hongziyang said:


> I ordered a pair, but sadly they rub on my rear chainstay (medium frame). I'm bummed, they seem great.


I'm on a Large Frame, if I pump them up to above 50psi I'll get them rubbing, I have them around 45 and it missed the frame by a bee's d1ck....


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dowlo said:


> They look great, I'm planning on ordering some WTB Resolute TCS tires later today (they also have the gum side wall which looks great)......if my LBS can't get them I'll have to look at ordering on line.


Well thankyou very much, they're great tires, I got a ripper of a tear in the tread of one, sealed up easy as and kept riding! The gumwall you have to keep clean as it picks up a lot of muck from the road.


----------



## russ_westbrook (Jul 11, 2016)

do you know where I can buy online a pair of wheels for the slate ?

it's really hard in france to find a lefty 50mm hub

thanks a a lot


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

russ_westbrook said:


> do you know where I can buy online a pair of wheels for the slate ?


I'm pretty sure Industry 9 has a set for the Slate.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

russ_westbrook said:


> do you know where I can buy online a pair of wheels for the slate ?
> 
> it's really hard in france to find a lefty 50mm hub
> 
> thanks a a lot


Not a definitive answer, but I got a set of the pre-recall (non-Mavic) wheels on eBay for $99. They can't run tubeless but I have them setup w/tubes for a backup pavement set. It's worth keeping an eye out.


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

russ_westbrook said:


> do you know where I can buy online a pair of wheels for the slate ?
> 
> it's really hard in france to find a lefty 50mm hub
> 
> thanks a a lot


I have had a pair custom-made by a wheelbuilder in Cologne. Great support, fair pricing. Can't think of any reason why he wouldn't be willing to send a pair to France. If you like I will get you the contacts...


----------



## easyrider75 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a Slate and I have a question on sizing. I'm 6' 2" 34 inside leg, would I be better on a Large or XLarge? It looks like I'm right in the middle of the two sizes. Best to go with the large and have something more playful? Or the longer toptube with the XLarge?

For reference I used to ride a 58cm Surly Cross Check.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

easyrider75 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Slate and I have a question on sizing. I'm 6' 2" 34 inside leg, would I be better on a Large or XLarge? It looks like I'm right in the middle of the two sizes. Best to go with the large and have something more playful? Or the longer toptube with the XLarge?
> 
> For reference I used to ride a 58cm Surly Cross Check.


Definitely XL, I'm 6'0", 32" inseam and ride a large and it is showing a lot of post









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

easyrider75 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Slate and I have a question on sizing. I'm 6' 2" 34 inside leg, would I be better on a Large or XLarge? It looks like I'm right in the middle of the two sizes. Best to go with the large and have something more playful? Or the longer toptube with the XLarge?
> 
> For reference I used to ride a 58cm Surly Cross Check.


I'm on a size L at 6'2 30", seatpost (420mm) is at its absolute max. So, with a 34" inseam you HAVE to go XL I guess...


----------



## easyrider75 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you *mtnbkr80015* &* triteacher*. Looks like it's definitely an XL I guess.Thats a lot of seat post showing. I did speak to Cannonade and my local bike shops and they both recommended an XL. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't buying something that felt like a gate in an XL size.

I know it's not a mountain bike, but just how much offload abuse will this bike take?

Will the Surly Knards 650b fit?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

easyrider75 said:


> Thank you *mtnbkr80015* &* triteacher*. Looks like it's definitely an XL I guess.Thats a lot of seat post showing. I did speak to Cannonade and my local bike shops and they both recommended an XL. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't buying something that felt like a gate in an XL size.
> 
> I know it's not a mountain bike, but just how much offload abuse will this bike take?
> 
> Will the Surly Knards 650b fit?


You can ride it on XC single track but it will be slow moving. I'm running Knards.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider75 (Aug 6, 2012)

So more gravel tracks, light offroad then. How much clearance is there with the Knards on the rear?


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

easyrider75 said:


> So more gravel tracks, light offroad then. How much clearance is there with the Knards on the rear?


Not sure. I never measured. I'm in Japan at the moment so it would be next week before I could measure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Recently fitted a Thompson stem, a little more purposeful than the original.


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

New 2018 catalog seems incomplete. Some versions missing (cx1, ultegra), especially the two new SE versions...


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

So I'm having an odd issue with my Slate 105. I have the post-recall Mavic wheels on it, and every 2-3 rides I'm ending up with half a dozen or so completely loose spokes. I'll start noticing a ticking while riding, hop off the bike and sure enough a handful of them will be completely loose, and I'll have to hand-tighten them on the trail and then re-tighten when I get home.

Has anyone run into this? Bike has ~400 miles on it so it's due for the shop's first service anyway, but this is definitely not something I want to deal with long term on a ~$3000 bike.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> So I'm having an odd issue with my Slate 105. I have the post-recall Mavic wheels on it, and every 2-3 rides I'm ending up with half a dozen or so completely loose spokes. I'll start noticing a ticking while riding, hop off the bike and sure enough a handful of them will be completely loose, and I'll have to hand-tighten them on the trail and then re-tighten when I get home.
> 
> Has anyone run into this? Bike has ~400 miles on it so it's due for the shop's first service anyway, but this is definitely not something I want to deal with long term on a ~$3000 bike.


That is not normal at all. Get the shop to fix it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triteacher (Aug 14, 2015)

Seventh-777 said:


> So I'm having an odd issue with my Slate 105. I have the post-recall Mavic wheels on it, and every 2-3 rides I'm ending up with half a dozen or so completely loose spokes. I'll start noticing a ticking while riding, hop off the bike and sure enough a handful of them will be completely loose, and I'll have to hand-tighten them on the trail and then re-tighten when I get home.
> 
> Has anyone run into this? Bike has ~400 miles on it so it's due for the shop's first service anyway, but this is definitely not something I want to deal with long term on a ~$3000 bike.


Had a similar issue on the original wheelset of my 105. Spokes kept on ticking no matter what I did, although they never came fully loose. Had them re-tightened and even greased in two different shops with no results. One shop owner told me he had experienced similar problems. In the end I gave them away and had a new set custom-built.
Only recently I bought another original set on ebay (from a CX) which I now use as my "road set". Runs just fine, no noise whatsoever.
Obviously there is quite a bit of variance regarding the build of the original set...


----------



## WylyQuimby (Jul 25, 2017)

nunokas said:


> New 2018 catalog seems incomplete. Some versions missing (cx1, ultegra), especially the two new SE versions...


The German website "Bike, Steel, & Borrow" has images of two 2018 Slates. The Force 1 looks great in orange:

Bike, Steel & Borrow • 2018 Cannondale Slate Force 1

The 2018 Apex 1 is here:

2018 Cannondale Slate Apex 1 - Bike, Steel & Borrow


----------



## Whitewater (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd love some more details on the 2018's. I love the look of that Apex.


----------



## WylyQuimby (Jul 25, 2017)

XinMedia has more images of the Apex 1. The text is in Chinese however.

XinMedia images Page 5 (Apex/Ultegra)

There are also images of the Slate Ultegra on the site, but it doesn't look any different to me.

XinMedia images Page 6 (Ultegra)

I assume we'll start seeing articles about the new models soon.


----------



## WylyQuimby (Jul 25, 2017)

Now Cannondale has a page for the Force 1. No price yet.

2018 Force 1


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like the orange! Also the wheel and tire choice.


----------



## Whitewater (Nov 17, 2012)

WylyQuimby said:


> Now Cannondale has a page for the Force 1. No price yet.
> 
> 2018 Force 1


I'm figuring $4k. unfortunately right now I need 2 new bikes so I'll probably be looking for a 2017 105 on clearance.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Got a new mountain bike to complete my 650b Lefty stable









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SweatyYeti (Jun 12, 2004)

I run Bruce Gordon Rock n' road 43mm tubeless ready, they are excellent tires, especially on gravel...


----------



## easyrider75 (Aug 6, 2012)

An update:- I had it narrowed down to either a Slate or a Kona Private Jake. As much as I liked the Kona Private Jake, it just didn't really woo me. So I ordered a 2017 Slate 105 in XL. I was tempted to wait and order a 2018. But the new colours didn't really do it for me and I liked the 105 green with the road gearing.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Saw this at a local shop.

One of the best looking bikes I've ever seen. The orange color is amazing in person.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Since I'm using my Ultegra more for pavement group rides, installed DT Swiss R460db 700c wheels and Schwalbe 1 tires, nice n light, of course rolls a bit better now, but surprisingly this alu frame is still compliant over expansion joints and other bumps. Nice!!

Weighs 1 1/4 lb less than stock Panaracer/Mavic set up. Now at 20 1/4.


----------



## JISIPO (Aug 3, 2017)

*Slate Ultegra gearing upgrade...*



mtuck1 said:


> Yes, I am aware. I have had the Mavic replacement wheels for several months now. Even though they are a little heavier, they were easy to setup tubeless, and have been trouble free. That's why I am considering rebuilding the rear with bladed spokes and an aftermarket hub rather than buy a complete wheel. I would rebuild the front with bladed spokes as well.
> 
> 50-34 chainrings, and 11-32 cassette are the ticket for me. I believe that is how these bikes should have been spec'd. I used the OE Rear Derailleur with no issues. I went for a 10mm longer stem but don't need to flip it down.


I was planning the exact same change! Could you specify de models of chainrings and cassete please!? To go exactly as you! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Cannondale Slate by mapledocumentdesign, on Flickr

Finally got a photo to upload...my Slate with a few changes. Thompson stem and seat-post, Salsa Cowbell bars and a recently fitted pair of WTB Resolute's, just in time for the weekend.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Not a fan of the skinwall tires at all on the new bikes but different strokes for different folks.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

JISIPO said:


> I was planning the exact same change! Could you specify de models of chainrings and cassete please!? To go exactly as you! Many thanks in advance!


Shimano Ultegra CS-6800 11-SPD Cassette... 11-32

Cannondale SpideRing Road Chainring Compact 50/34T - KP245
These can be a little pricey but if you search around you can find a new takeoff at a dealer more reasonably priced. Slightly different but will function the same. They actually came as an option with Cannondale EVO a couple years ago but most guys wanted the bigger rings and a lot of these got left behind.


----------



## JISIPO (Aug 3, 2017)

mtuck1 said:


> Shimano Ultegra CS-6800 11-SPD Cassette... 11-32
> 
> Cannondale SpideRing Road Chainring Compact 50/34T - KP245
> These can be a little pricey but if you search around you can find a new takeoff at a dealer more reasonably priced. Slightly different but will function the same. They actually came as an option with Cannondale EVO a couple years ago but most guys wanted the bigger rings and a lot of these got left behind.


Great Thanks! Found the cassette on Amazon, and the SpideRing in Cannondale Experts. Will try first the cassette to se how I can manage the steep inclines!


----------



## JISIPO (Aug 3, 2017)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Cannondale Slate by mapledocumentdesign, on Flickr
> 
> Finally got a photo to upload...my Slate with a few changes. Thompson stem and seat-post, Salsa Cowbell bars and a recently fitted pair of WTB Resolute's, just in time for the weekend.


Was checking those tires, interesting. After you have rolled them a few hundred miles, tell us about them... I used Schwalbe G-One All Round. They are just a bit skinnier, but have nice grip so far...


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone added a chain catcher to the stock clamp-type 105 FD? My LBS is telling me that I may need to change derailleurs in order to add one, something about the 36 front ring being too small and them having a hard time finding a catcher that's long enough.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

Not exactly a Slate...but close.


----------



## tcfish19 (Jun 8, 2016)

Is that the Lefty Oliver or another Lefty.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> Not exactly a Slate...but close.


What is that? Open UP?


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

mtuck1 said:


> What is that? Open UP?


Looks like a SuperX Womens with a Lefty.
'


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

trauma-md said:


> Not exactly a Slate...but close.


Looks really cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

18 SuperX with Lefty Oliver.


----------



## belopsky (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't know why, I have no need, but I am looking and looking at the Slate.

I have a 2018 Diverge LOL

I wouldn't pay retail for the Slate - anyone know how good the sales are for the 2017 models since the 2018 are coming soon?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Liked the Lefty so much, I got two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice looking steed, Scotty B


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

I was this close to buying a 2018 Diverge. As much as I liked the clearance for high volume 700c wheels, the future shock seemed a little gimmicky to me. Also, $3k for 105 seemed steep. Of course, the Slate seems gimmicky in several ways, but I'm kind of a C'dale fan boy. 

No way I was going to even consider paying $4k for a bike w alu frame. Shop in CA was selling their demo 2017 Slate Forces for $2,500 (they comp'd shipping), and I went for it. Should arrive Wednesday. I've ridden a size large, and had a blast. XL on its way I will post some observations here after a few rides on it.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Been riding my Slate to work exclusively for a few weeks. Avoiding Elk at 7:00am in the morning is not fun during the rut here in Yellowstone, but thankfully I've only been chased once


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

JISIPO said:


> Was checking those tires, interesting. After you have rolled them a few hundred miles, tell us about them... I used Schwalbe G-One All Round. They are just a bit skinnier, but have nice grip so far...


I've been running the Horizons for about 1000km, its going to be very hard to go back to anything else. They have 1 small issue that I found, as i ride them on the road I pump them up quite a bit. If I get to over about 50psi the rear will rub the frame a bit. I do weigh 95kg tho.


----------



## trauma-md (Nov 22, 2004)

mhk said:


> I was this close to buying a 2018 Diverge. As much as I liked the clearance for high volume 700c wheels, the future shock seemed a little gimmicky to me. Also, $3k for 105 seemed steep. Of course, the Slate seems gimmicky in several ways, but I'm kind of a C'dale fan boy.
> 
> No way I was going to even consider paying $4k for a bike w alu frame. Shop in CA was selling their demo 2017 Slate Forces for $2,500 (they comp'd shipping), and I went for it. Should arrive Wednesday. I've ridden a size large, and had a blast. XL on its way I will post some observations here after a few rides on it.


So Matty....you get that beast yet?


----------



## River46 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hi everybody, can someone please measure the Lefty Oliver travel in lockout mode ? I get now 1,5 - 2 cm when the fork is locked. Could swear it was darn firm closed and almost zero travel at the beginning.
And is the lockout travel related to the amount of air beeing inside the fork ? Thx fellas !


----------



## WylyQuimby (Jul 25, 2017)

Have you checked the fork's air pressure?


----------



## River46 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes, it is enough air in the fork. The prob is my lockout button was operating pretty firm from day one on. It's like something is grinding if I press it.
How much travel do you guys have if the fork is locked out and you lean on it pretty hard ? Thx a lot !
Manual reset did not help ...


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Just picked up a close out Ultegra Slate. Tires setup tubeless, everything is adjusted and ready to get dirty. Changed out the cassette to an Ultegra 11-32 and have in order the compact spiderings in 50/34. I'll eventually add some flat top bars and a nice wheelset.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berserker26 (Feb 13, 2014)

Nice one! Will be keen to see the flat bars on it!


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Berserker26 said:


> Nice one! Will be keen to see the flat bars on it!


Sorry... not flat bars like MTB bars, but road bars with a flat top for resting your hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mthopton said:


> Sorry... not flat bars like MTB bars, but road bars with a flat top for resting your hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The drops from the new Synapse look pretty neat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Great first ride today... pavement, sidewalks and single track.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhk (Dec 31, 2006)

*New (to me) Slate*

I picked up a lightly used 2017 Slate CX1 a month ago, and have been putting it through its paces, with a bias toward the rougher stuff. I prefer to ride to the ride, so it's nice to have more efficiency on the pavement on the way, and the trails closest to town (Bend, OR) are buffed out enough that the Slate can really shine.

I had to put a longer (110mm) 20-deg rise stem up front, as the short 5 or 6-deg it came with put the front end way too low (which was my initial concern with the bike, considering the head tube length on the XL is the same as the L). I'm 6'4" with size 14 shoes and I haven't had a problem with the chain stays at all, as another poster stated above. The cockpit feels just about perfect now.

It is of course slower on the road than my full-on road bike, but it's much faster on the road than my Flash carbon set up with Nanos. The Flash is better on light single track-only rides, but I will be curious how the Slate handles off road with more aggressive tires.

I have had a lot of fun on this bike so far, and I'm trying to be as objective as possible about it, but you know how it is when you get a new bike.

It rides very nicely on all types of gravel roads and packed dirt, with the front suspension smoothing out what would otherwise be a beating, especially over long miles. I am surprised how compliant the rear feels, as that was another major concern of mine, having owned harsh-feeling aluminum Cannondales in the past. I would attribute the compliance to the 42c tires, which have nice volume, and possibly the highly-manipulated stays on the frame?

It is silly that this bike comes with slicks, as I haven't seen a single picture of a Slate sporting slicks after it's been owned for a little while. Shame, because good 650b tires cost a pretty penny (I've ordered a set of WTB Resolutes at $50 apiece--ouch!).

I picked up this bike with nary a scratch for $2,400. . .and quickly depreciated its value just a couple days into our relationship, while attempting to navigate some rocky/silty single track near my home. Entering a turn a little hot, my rear tire broke loose, changing my line and leading me to clip my front wheel on a rock, sending me tumbling over the bars into a somersault down the rocky hillside to my left. I was fortunate to be wearing a full hydro pack, as it broke my fall. Getting my bearings, I looked around in time to see my new bike bounding end-over-end down the hill, a demon possessed. It would've made it to the Deschutes Trail about 60 ft further below were in not for a copse of pines the bike got hung up in. I could only shake my head in disbelief, for I have traveled that path by bike (even my road bike in a pinch) hundreds of times, and never taken a digger. Obviously I was being careless, but those tires are not made for anything other than road, undulating hard pack, or small gauge gravel. That's not to say I haven't taken it on technical single track, but it's just not at home. Luckily, nothing was broken (on me or the bike), but the sharp lava rock wreaked havoc on my paint! Oh well. Spilled milk at this point. Anyway, I think the Resolutes will expand this bike's repertoire significantly, with little speed cost.

On the subject of cost, there is no way I would have considered paying $4,250 for this bike (with alu frame, cockpit, everything). I noticed that the 2018 version comes with WTB Resolutes, a carbon seat post, and a $3,500 price tag, which makes more sense. I might be a little upset had I paid full retail for a previous version, but I guess that's what you can expect when buying a brand's new model.

I did put a carbon post on it (I had an extra lying around). I'm thinking about getting some Woodchippers, which I loved on my last adventure bike (Cannondale UltraX). The Origin8 Gary Ergo bars look interesting, however. Anyone tried those bars who can compare to the Woodchippers, btw? I ride on the hoods mostly, and rarely use the drops, but I used the drops on the Woodchippers much more than on traditional-shaped bars. I've found that the flare and shallow drop on the Woodchippers can inspire confidence in more technical terrain.

The Slate is my third bike with BB30, and the bottom brackets have all been noisy. On my carbon mtbs (flash and scalpel), all I have to do is take apart the cranks, clean, regrease and reassemble, without taking out the bearings. After a couple hundred miles on the Slate, the bb was clicking terribly, so I did the above like I always do. . .which didn't help much. So, after a little online research, ordering--and waiting for--a bearing punch, some bearing installation cups, a small bottle of Loctite 641, taking out the bearings, cleaning everything, putting the 641 on the outer bearing races and reinstalling, then waiting 24 hrs, the problem is solved for now. I don't know how much maintenance the bike shop from which I bought the demo had done, but this was more early maintenance than I had bargained for. However, I will spend the time necessary to try to quiet a noisy bike.

Despite my spectacular crash, and my attempts at staying objective, I still have new-bike giddiness. I've put about 400 miles on it, so I'll have to give an update once it's been around the block a few more times. So far, I can say that it is simply a FUN bike that wants to try almost any path/road/trail that catches my eye.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi guys,
just to introduce you my Slate.....
















and find informations about wheels set....:madman:

Good ride...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got some new parts for my Slate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I did that. I have since switched back to the original parts. All I have left is the Wolftooth Tanpan. If anyone would like it let me know. I would love to send it to a new home. That setup works great but I just didn’t need a low gear that low.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtuck1 said:


> I did that. I have since switched back to the original parts. All I have left is the Wolftooth Tanpan. If anyone would like it let me know. I would love to send it to a new home. That setup works great but I just didn't need a low gear that low.


I've been running 50-34 chainrings and 11-32 cassette but still not enough low gear. My main reason for changing is to get a clutch rear derailleur to prevent the chain from dropping off the chainring. The singletrack around here requires low gearing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking at the Cannondale website and they show only 2 models for the Slate and both are equipped with SRAM groups. No Shimano equipped Slates for the immediate future? Seems odd to me. Both 1x also so that may be to blame?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> I've been running 50-34 chainrings and 11-32 cassette but still not enough low gear. My main reason for changing is to get a clutch rear derailleur to prevent the chain from dropping off the chainring. The singletrack around here requires low gearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

OPI is so cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi guys, 

somebody would have an alternative to Mavic 419? I try to find a second wheelset for my slate.... but often, it's too wide....

:cryin:


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

tried mine on some sweet singletrack today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthopton (Apr 17, 2015)

Good times. Awesome all around drop bar bike.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Another ride in Yellowstone, but I live here so there's that...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Towser (Oct 12, 2017)

*Finally got one...*

Hi all... first post here as I've finally got one, and the last XL in the UK! Only been out on it a few times, but it's a real blast indeed. Already changed the tyres, and have a dropper seat post to fit. Any tips for getting the cable routed, as it's failing me so far?! Cheers.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Built another wheelset for my Slate. Now I have a legit winter road bike when I don't feel like hitting the gravel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

took off my silver and black FSA chainrings in favor of some 50-34 all black Shimano rings







before


----------



## cw2687 (Nov 27, 2017)

Ola. 
Just bought a new Slate Apex 1 for general all-round riding. Bit of road, bit of trail, bit of mud, bit of CX racing. Basically just fun.

It looks like this.








First proper ride at the weekend was loads of fun, took it out into some woods with trails which i used to go to as a kid to walk the dog. Nice mix of sand, mud, rock, leaves and tree roots. Slate soaked it all up no problem. Had a blast.

Did slip around a bit though in the deeper mud.

Looking at some new tyres, seems most people switch the stock Panaracers off.

Are there any options beyond the below I should be considering?


Schwalbe G-One
WTB Resolute
Surly Knard (are these ok tubeless?)

The Schwalbes + WTBs seem to be sold out everywhere in the UK which is a bit of an issue, so any others that I should be aware of would be really handy.

Secondary issue, the cassette is jumping all over the place in the middle of the range, this normal for bedding in of 1x? Haven't had a look at the barrel adjusters yet, but assume it's an easy one to dial in.


----------



## CarsAreCoffins (May 30, 2007)

*Direct Mount Hanger*

Did you mount Shimano XT direct mount derailleur to the stock derailleur hanger or do you have to get a direct mount hanger for it to work? Thanks


----------



## CarsAreCoffins (May 30, 2007)

Did you have to get direct mount hanger to run XT derailleur or will stock derailleur work? Thinking about switching to 1X setup. Thanks


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

CarsAreCoffins said:


> Did you have to get direct mount hanger to run XT derailleur or will stock derailleur work? Thinking about switching to 1X setup. Thanks


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

I ran this same setup for a while. Back to the road setup now. I have that Tanpan available if anyone is thinking about doing this.



mtnbkr80015 said:


>


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone found studded tire options for the Slate? My Google-Fu is failing.


----------



## Petrus (Oct 19, 2017)

First ride whith upgrade prototype.........


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Petrus said:


> First ride whith upgrade prototype.........
> 
> View attachment 1176667


Looks great with the Mavic Crossmax. Did you build the front?


----------



## Petrus (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes absolutely.
Since to have seen this photo of tim johnson's slate, I knew that it was possible. But I did not know how.









And finally, I found.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Mavic free hub doesn't accept an 11 speed (road) cassette without removing one cog. Is that what you did? Is this bike a 10 speed now?


----------



## Petrus (Oct 19, 2017)

No, plug and play. 
I put a shimano 105 cassette (11-28), and it works.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

a little snow up here


----------



## Stutto (May 12, 2008)

Any other first time lefty owners disappointed with how freely the front wheel rotates?
When I shoulder my other bikes, the wheels often spin for seconds, my lefty front wheel starts to slow immediately.
Mechanic at the shop assured me that this is normal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

Stutto said:


> Any other first time lefty owners disappointed with how freely the front wheel rotates?
> When I shoulder my other bikes, the wheels often spin for seconds, my lefty front wheel starts to slow immediately.
> Mechanic at the shop assured me that this is normal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I noticed that. I backed off the torque when tightening the axle bolt just ever-so-slightly and that freed it up. This is going by feel and not using a torque wrench.


----------



## BigSki (Jan 14, 2014)

Slate Q: I think I'm good with the current (stock) stem on my '17 Slate 105 but, w/o changing the bars, I'd like to raise them up a bit. Is a spacer a practical idea or is there a better option? Took it out for the 2nd ride last night--love this bike. 

Thanks always


----------



## BigSki (Jan 14, 2014)

That's what I got this past holiday season...SCREAMIN' DEAL on the 105!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

My Slate updates after 2.5K miles. Still running strong on several tire/wheel combos - stock Panaracers, Surly Knard knobbies, Conti 700c on DT Swiss - a great bike, actually my go-to for mixed surfaces, and comfy on the bumps! Saved me a couple of times on surprised potholes, the Lefty took the hits without me hitting the deck!

The 700c setup was used for a Century, made the set up at least a pound lighter. Rolls awesome, no handling issues!

Only one issue after these miles. At about 1.5K while on a slight grade, choppy blacktop, seated climb, the *rear derailleur hanger snapped*. I was on the 52/28 gears on constant power. I believe this is from fatigue, has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

triteacher said:


> Hi Dowlo,
> As you can see - it DOES fit;-)
> What you need is the "OPI steerer", in my case XL length for a Slate frame size L.
> Then choose the OPI stem option you like. Mounting the thing is a no-brainer really


Always wanted to try this option, looking nice! Any weight savings, and was the wedge needed per recalls? I ride a Med and will look around for the proper length OPI steerer. Thx

Looks like the Leonardi steerer seems to be the better (stronger?) option. Thoughts? I don't think the wedge is nec since it has its own issues (ovalization).
Leonardi shaft tube SI stem


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

No rear derailleur hanger issue yet other than the small screw coming loose. I will ask if all Slate owners are servicing their Lefty fork as required. I had mine done by Mendon Cyclesmith after 2 seasons (2,600 miles) and he felt that was too long to go with out oil bath service. The fork was okay but I have a couple friends who have had expensive repairs on relatively new Lefty forks. These newer forks are not like the old ones, and require more frequent service.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

mtuck1 said:


> No rear derailleur hanger issue yet other than the small screw coming loose. I will ask if all Slate owners are servicing their Lefty fork as required. I had mine done by Mendon Cyclesmith after 2 seasons (2,600 miles) and he felt that was too long to go with out oil bath service. The fork was okay but I have a couple friends who have had expensive repairs on relatively new Lefty forks. These newer forks are not like the old ones, and require more frequent service.


My lower was replaced after 1800mi without service. Don't be dumb like me. Get the oil bath service and wipe the telescoping lower leg after every ride in the dirt. I was used to my old booted lefty forks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Still keeping an eye on my derailleur hanger, maybe best to treat it like a maint item. I do tend to drop to the 36 more often now and use more rear range, to lessen the der angle. 

I'm not sure what kind of rides most here do, but just looked at my past Strava activities, just from last Thanksgiving, I've logged over 40,000 ft of climbing already, plenty of hills around here, it's part of my XC training routine for the season. Average ride is about 2k elev.


----------



## eyeluvdirt (Dec 15, 2017)

What type of lefty hub fits the lefty oliver? is it 1.0 lefty or 2.0 supermax?

Thanks!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

eyeluvdirt said:


> What type of lefty hub fits the lefty oliver? is it 1.0 lefty or 2.0 supermax?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not the 2.0, still the narrower 1.0 hub.


----------



## eyeluvdirt (Dec 15, 2017)

aohammer said:


> It's not the 2.0, still the narrower 1.0 hub.


Thanks!

Another question:
Anyone have any experience with the WTB Byway on the Slate?

It says it will fit on the WTB website, but I'm a little skeptical with people saying the Knard barely fits.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just got some new Camelbak Podium bottles and Serfas Vendetta carbon cages from REI for my Slate


----------



## eyeluvdirt (Dec 15, 2017)

Berserker26 said:


> Ok here it is with the WTB Horizons, I must say to my eyes she is beautiful.
> 
> To address the silly things.
> 
> ...


Have you had any issues with chain rub?

Thanks!


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm going forward with the OPI stem option. Main reason is, my knee still bumps the stem bolt from time to time on sprints, ouch. This is bothering me. To make sure it's a solid set up, I'm opting either the V2 Cannondale KH078 or the Leonardi, either of these should have a more solid connection to the OPI stem, i.e. no creaking, loosening. I have to ensure to get the correct size steerer for my Med frame. Any weight savings will prob be negligible. Will post updates.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Just got some new Camelbak Podium bottles and Serfas Vendetta carbon cages from REI for my Slate


Nice color choice with the new Podium dirt bottles! I will only use the Podium bottle now as its no comparison to a standard bottle. How are the Knards working out on your Slate....plenty of room? Great traction tire for anything beyond road/gravel!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Nice color choice with the new Podium dirt bottles! I will only use the Podium bottle now as its no comparison to a standard bottle. How are the Knards working out on your Slate....plenty of room? Great traction tire for anything beyond road/gravel!


The Knards work great and plenty of room. There's too much snow up here to ride the Slate so my Beargrease is pretty much all I can ride till things thaw out. I'm just getting ready for when that happens.


----------



## Stutto (May 12, 2008)

Sheared a second nipple in my rear wheel this week, haven't done 300 miles yet. Never had this happen to me before, road bike or MTB.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm still hunting for any studded tires that'll fit this thing, with no luck. :\


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

Seventh-777 said:


> I'm still hunting for any studded tires that'll fit this thing, with no luck. :\


CyclingAbout claims the following "offroad" 650b tires can work with the Slate:


Bruce Gordon Rock n Road
Soma Cazadero
Soma B-Line
Surly Knard

All of those but the B-Line have (small) knobs. You might want to try starting with one of them. I haven't tried myself.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

You could make your own studded tire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

*Slate First Impressions*

I have some time on my Slate Ultegra, and here are my first impressions after a few hundred miles:

- Overall, it's a 9/10 for me as a dual-purpose road & gravel rig. I care nothing about riding this bike on singletrack, as that's what my MTB's are for.

- It's faster on the tarmac than I expected. Not quite full-on road bike fast, but it's pretty darn quick.

- Although I have limited gravel time so far, my first impression is the bike is INCREDIBLE on chatter and potholes. My previous gravel bike was a rigid 29'er with XC tires, and the Slate is much smoother on the rough stuff. You will feel some feedback from the rigid rear end, but the Lefty is buttery-smooth.

- I settled on 10 psi less in the fork than the chart recommended. That lets the fork use more of its travel, and I can very quickly hit the lockout when I need it.

- Off the showroom floor, the size Med is 21.3 lbs. That's with tubes, and no pedals or bottle cages. Tubeless saves 1/2 lb total.

- The wheelset is obscenely heavy, at a tick over 2,000g.

- As others have mentioned, the zip tie for the rear brake line at the bottom bracket comes loose or breaks, and the brake line rubs the crank spindle. Mine came loose very quickly, and it took me a while to realize what it was. It sounded like the chain was rubbing the front derailleur.

- Another bug I've seen reported also happened to mine: The rear derailleur hanger screw comes loose very quickly.

I'm pointing out the few flaws for the benefit of others, but I love this bike and see it as something I will slowly upgrade as I plan to keep it a very long time.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Here's mine, completely with horrendously awful looking but extremely handy fenders for winter riding up here in NE. The CG-R seatpost took a little while to break in but after a few (too many, honestly) rides I think it compliments the front fork nicely.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Seventh-777 said:


> Here's mine, completely with horrendously awful looking but extremely handy fenders for winter riding up here in NE. The CG-R seatpost took a little while to break in but after a few (too many, honestly) rides I think it compliments the front fork nicely.
> 
> View attachment 1184696


The new synapse has the same bolt holes high on the seat stay that we do. It has an optional bridge for mounting a fender. I would think it would work on our Slates as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

^ that would be awesome. A buddy of mine just got a new Synapse and that bridge came with his bike. It's adjustable, too. 

Any idea what kind of fender that is bolted up to it? I'd really like that setup.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just waiting on the weather to change, snow and 3 degrees F and plenty of snow on the road


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

Seventh-777 said:


> View attachment 1184696


Nice! What fenders are those?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Knards do pretty well in the snow


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Ahh loving the OPI, my knees are happy now, and a few oz's lighter


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

taking the Slate out for a ride


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## eyeluvdirt (Dec 15, 2017)

Slate in Minneapolis


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

Seventh-777 said:


> I'm still hunting for any studded tires that'll fit this thing, with no luck. :\


Peter White has some: Nokian or Suomi - A10. I have a pair on a third wheelset. I rarely use them as they are so heavy (between tires and tubes) that I really don't like how it makes the bike feel like a lead sled. But my climate doesn't really produce a ton of icy conditions, more snow. Which Resolutes handle almost as well, but normally I switch to my 29+ bike when it snows.

Studded Bicycle Tires


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

^^^this. I wish I had studded tires as I had to cut my ride short because of all the ice. Been in the fifties during the day and melts but freezes up at night


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

did a short road ride in town


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

I just picked up an orange 2018 Slate Force today and have a stupid question. What does "tubeless ready" really mean? I have heaps of Stans sealant for my mtn bikes but what do I need to convert. Do I need valve stems, rim tape and/or just sealant? I have an injector, compressor etc. 

We are going on a road trip soon and it's full on winter here in Tahoe but want to get the bikes ready for our trip. We are camping and bringing our mtn bikes, dirt bikes and new gravel bikes.

Also what are stem options, the stock one seems like a 0 rise and is fairly long. Just from measuring my Wilier Cento Uno the reach is close to the same but I am injured so a little rise and Oliver will hopefully help. 

I also got a used once or twice 2017 Slate with a rigid lefty for my wife. Curious about the tubless swap as well. Not so keen on the slick stock tires that came with that but we will try them out. 

THANKS.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Truckeemtb said:


> I just picked up an orange 2018 Slate Force today and have a stupid question. What does "tubeless ready" really mean? I have heaps of Stans sealant for my mtn bikes but what do I need to convert. Do I need valve stems, rim tape and/or just sealant? I have an injector, compressor etc.


You need all 3. Tape the hoops, install the valve stem, mount the tire, add sealant, done deal.

It's nice that the 2018s come with decent tires too. My bike (2016) came with those useless Panaracer slicks.


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Seventh-777. Cannondale has no idea, I called them. Their website says tubeless valve stems but they sure don't look it. They weren't sure on the tape either, they didn't think it needed it but weren't sure. Obviously I will be able to tell when I pull the tires off. The St it wtb wheels have a 19 mm inside so I assume 21mm tape of 35mm universal stans stems will work. 

Anyone on a shorter stem with a little rise?


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

I believe (though haven't checked) that WTB TCS rims refers to the bead/hook profile only, and they'll still need rim tape. WTB recommends 24mm for an i19 rim https://www.wtb.com/products/tcs-rim-tape

Also, since WTB sells 34mm alloy stems, I'd bet the 35mm will work fine https://www.wtb.com/products/tcs-valves

As for stem options, there have been other posts here about that since leftys have non-standard steerer tubes, but before I do that, the stem may have been set up as a negative angle on your Slate (not 100% sure because mine is a 2016). I'd try flipping the stem for a positive angle first. Should be easy.

Good luck!


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks tchay. I emailed WTB since Cannondale didn't know, they confirmed 24 mm. They said 24. Stans said 21, I will go with 24 per wheel manufacturer and you. No LBS has bike stuff yet, still winter here!


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

@mtnbkr80015 is making me jealous, and inspired me, even though I live in a place with easier weather.


Marin, the birthplace of the MTB, from near Hawk Camp by Terry Chay, on Flickr


Bobcat/Marincello Trail junction looking into Sausalito and Strawberry by Terry Chay, on Flickr


Legs shut up (because it's time to descend) by Terry Chay, on Flickr


Stopped by Rodeo Beach to try to make Marie wish she biked with me today by Terry Chay, on Flickr


Obligatory shot of Golden Gate Bridge by Terry Chay, on Flickr

Have fun riding!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

tychay said:


> @mtnbkr80015 is making me jealous, and inspired me, even though I live in a place with easier weather.
> 
> 
> Marin, the birthplace of the MTB, from near Hawk Camp by Terry Chay, on Flickr
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

For anyone looking for fender options, a front can be mounted with a small piece of bent metal. The fenders I have are intended to also mount on threaded holes on the fork/rear stay, but they can also work on the disk brake mount on the Lefty. The rear could likely work with the bridge mentioned earlier for the Synapse/CAADX.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Good to see more options with 27.5 tires, but is anyone running their Slate with 700c using 23-28c tires? Thought I saw a pic somewhere with it begin done for more road use.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

I’m running 28 on a 700c. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnydrz (Jul 8, 2005)

... I just got me a Slate Ultegra and was wondering what size of tires in the 700c variety would fit... So 700x28 do fit in the back??? If so, I'll be building myself a new set of wheels for the road !!!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Johnnydrz said:


> ... I just got me a Slate Ultegra and was wondering what size of tires in the 700c variety would fit... So 700x28 do fit in the back??? If so, I'll be building myself a new set of wheels for the road !!!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

I just wanted to say thanks for all of the posts, as just pulled the trigger on a 2017 Slate 105. I've been a roadie for over 10 years, but did my first gravel race/ride this year and planning on another one in April. I almost went with a Trek Checkpoint, but something about that Lefty and positive reviews of owners on here and elsewhere made the Slate very appealing.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

bikerjones said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for all of the posts, as just pulled the trigger on a 2017 Slate 105.


Welcome! Post pix when you can!


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

tychay said:


> I believe (though haven't checked) that WTB TCS rims refers to the bead/hook profile only, and they'll still need rim tape. WTB recommends 24mm for an i19 rim https://www.wtb.com/products/tcs-rim-tape
> 
> Also, since WTB sells 34mm alloy stems, I'd bet the 35mm will work fine https://www.wtb.com/products/tcs-valves
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone, first ride today, 95% dirt single track. Loved it. I did flip the stem, Cannondale said it was 0 degree but it's not so that did the trick with the full stack on steer tube. I had some 25mm Stans tape as I couldn't get WTB 24mm in time. 25 seems to of worked great. Tires are awesome. Wife struggled with the slicks on the Slate as it was a little muddy and wet. Put an old Specialized Romin 130 saddle on and it perfect.

Due to injuries in my Achilles tendons I am going to have to go with a smaller front chain ring. Thinking a 40t would do it? Lots of short steep climbs here in Tahoe.

Anyway, thanks for the help everyone.

PS The Cannondale website says "tubless" valve stems but that wasn't true. I put in some Stans 35 mm Universals I had laying around and that seemed to work.

PPS WTB Resolute tires are great and did fine on the road, even at 30 psi.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone put carbon wheels on their Slate? Just moved to Florida so I'm probably going to use my Slate a lot more than my mountain bikes, so it would be nice to get shed some rolling weight and get some carbon semi-aero wheels.


----------



## SS LS1 (Jun 15, 2009)

velcipede said:


> For anyone looking for fender options, a front can be mounted with a small piece of bent metal. The fenders I have are intended to also mount on threaded holes on the fork/rear stay, but they can also work on the disk brake mount on the Lefty.


Nice job on the front fender mount! A little black paint and you would never even notice it. 

Do you think the lower lefty clamp can still grip the steerer tube tight enough to not move? Or do you need a thinner piece of metal so the gap in the lefty clamp does not bottom out preventing sufficient steerer clamping force? Wouldn't want your bars going left and your front wheel going right if it was not tight enough. :eekster:

Could always file the clamp gap opening larger to accomodate the fender mounting bracket thickness and not bottom out the clamp if needed.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

matadorCE said:


> Anyone put carbon wheels on their Slate?


Looks like Landspeed made a custom one for a race, so its apparently doable. My guess is you probably want to get 700c rims if you want to do this mostly on-road. In either case, there's nothing special about the rims. I bet you can get a set of wheels built if you have the lefty front hubs and thru axle rears + (cassette/freehub and the right sized rotors). I don't think they're AI dished so other than the hubs there should be nothing fancy to a wheelbuilder.


----------



## SS LS1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Truckeemtb said:


> Also what are stem options, the stock one seems like a 0 rise and is fairly long. Just from measuring my Wilier Cento Uno the reach is close to the same but I am injured so a little rise and Oliver will hopefully help.
> 
> THANKS.





Truckeemtb said:


> Anyone on a shorter stem with a little rise?


I love my XL Slate Force CX1 but the odd thing is the stack height for the size L is exactly the same as the size XL which was too low to be comfortable for me.

So my first task was to find a stem option that would raise the handle bars to my liking. One dealer suggest buying a Project 321 lefty steerer adapter then you could use any standard sized stem from many different manufacturers to get the fit you want. I thought this approach was a little too Mickey Mouse mixing aftermarket conversion parts from different suppliers to achieve my goal. Plus it is way more expensive buying a $100 steerer adapter kit and then a new stem so I kept searching for a better more OEM solution.

Working with another dealer we found Cannondale makes several sizes of stems that will fit the Slate but they are not listed in general catalogs but rather online through the dealer network if I remember correctly.

Either way the my stock stem was a +/-5 deg 100 mm and I replaced it with an OEM Cannondale +/- 20 deg 90 mm stem. This raised my bars about 3/4" and moved them closer by about 3/4" which made a huge difference in comfort of my lower back and neck. The best part was it maintained a clean Cannondale OEM appearance of my Slate and the cost was very inexpensive.

Here is a photo of the bike with the stock stem.....









And here is the taller Cannondale stem now...









Close up of stock stem vs custom stem......


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

My bike was delivered yesterday in the factory box straight from Cannondale even though I ordered it from a shop. I built it up last night, and it wasn't too bad putting it together. However, I does anyone know what these are and what is their application?


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

bikerjones said:


> My bike was delivered yesterday in the factory box straight from Cannondale even though I ordered it from a shop. I built it up last night, and it wasn't too bad putting it together. However, I does anyone know what these are and what is their application?
> View attachment 1190244


They are washers for the bolts on your front rotor.


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks Seventh for the info. I should have asked the question before I put everything together. I guess I get to reattach my rotor this weekend...


----------



## SS LS1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just to add to my post above about a taller stem for the Slate......

You can easily tell what your stock stem is by reading the numbers printed near the clamping bolts as seen in the photo. Mine is 100x0515 which means 100mm long, +/-5° and 1.5" diameter steerer.









My taller stem is labeled 90x2015 which means 90mm long, +/-20° and 1.5" diameter steerer and looks like this .......









Here is the OEM Cannondale packaging for the taller 20° stem.
The label says STEM MTN 1 5 31 5 20D 90 (means stem for mountain bike, 1.5" diameter steerer, 31.5 mm handle bar diameter, 20 degrees and 90 mm long)
Part number 215966 it looks like.


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Rode some singletrack today and had a blast. The Lefty did just enough to not have to worry about taking small drops and hitting some roots. The stock Panaracers were a joke in the mud, but I was able to stay upright as long as didn't change direction and stayed seated during climbing. I ordered a pair of Resolutes so that should help.

The Slate definetly delivers on fun and being able to take it anywhere.


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

SS LS1 said:


> Nice job on the front fender mount! A little black paint and you would never even notice it.
> 
> Do you think the lower lefty clamp can still grip the steerer tube tight enough to not move? Or do you need a thinner piece of metal so the gap in the lefty clamp does not bottom out preventing sufficient steerer clamping force? Wouldn't want your bars going left and your front wheel going right if it was not tight enough. :eekster:
> 
> Could always file the clamp gap opening larger to accomodate the fender mounting bracket thickness and not bottom out the clamp if needed.


Thanks! Yeah, I may paint it at some point, that would probably be good to do while I wait for the rain to stop here in Ohio. At this point I've got at least a few hundred miles with the fender mounted and I haven't had any issues, so I think it's good.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

went Slating today before the snow started falling


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Good to see more options with 27.5 tires, but is anyone running their Slate with 700c using 23-28c tires? Thought I saw a pic somewhere with it begin done for more road use.


Here is mine with 23c on DT Swiss 700c hoops, rolls plenty fast, did well enough on a group Century, certainly much faster than the stock 650b 42c setup. I will go up to 25c on the next event.


----------



## smitty39 (Sep 8, 2016)

aohammer said:


> View attachment 1190809
> 
> 
> Here is mine with 23c on DT Swiss 700c hoops, rolls plenty fast, did well enough on a group Century, certainly much faster than the stock 650b 42c setup. I will go up to 25c on the next event.


Very nice. Dare I ask "how much faster?" 

I'm building up a nice set of 650b's to upgrade the stockers, but have been thinking about a dedicated set of wheels for roadie days.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

smitty39 said:


> Very nice. Dare I ask "how much faster?"
> 
> I'm building up a nice set of 650b's to upgrade the stockers, but have been thinking about a dedicated set of wheels for roadie days.


I'd definitely recommend a road setup if you're going to do 70/30 road/gravel or more. It rolls just like any other road setups, 20-25 mph speeds are no problem, the geometry is perfect. And saves almost a pound with the DTs.

I ride for a shop, race XC and use my Slate for cross-training, it's great for that multi surface stuff on the 650b.....and group roady rides on 700c


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Just upgraded to the '18 Force 1, love the orange! Getting used to the SRAM shifting but liking it, love the streamlined stem, and the Resolutes are nicely grippy 

Note that the 44 x 10-42 has slightly lower gearing than my prev 52/36 x 11-32 for climbs but will lose some on the top end.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

still loving my 2016


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi Guys

I have a 105 Slate, does anyone have an issue with their rear wheel sitting true once the thru axle is tightened. My rear wheel pulls to the drive side when fully tightened. It looks like the rear mech holder moves as I screw the thru axle in.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

giggsmaster said:


> It looks like the rear mech holder moves as I screw the thru axle in.


May be unrelated, but when my rear mech was moving a bit as I screwed the thru-axle in (to the point where my chain once dropped into my spokes when I false shifted). It turned out, that my RD hanger was loose. Take off the rear wheel and see if the hanger is tightened onto the frame. It takes a 2mm allen key IIRC.


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

tychay said:


> May be unrelated, but when my rear mech was moving a bit as I screwed the thru-axle in (to the point where my chain once dropped into my spokes when I false shifted). It turned out, that my RD hanger was loose. Take off the rear wheel and see if the hanger is tightened onto the frame. It takes a 2mm allen key IIRC.


Yeah, I did try that, but didn't tightened it too hard just in case I snapped the Allen bolt. I'll try it again and give it a bit more force this time.

Just out of interest, does your RD hanger have a 1 or 2mm gap all around the hanger and where it sits on the machined bit on the frame?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

giggsmaster said:


> Yeah, I did try that, but didn't tightened it too hard just in case I snapped the Allen bolt. I'll try it again and give it a bit more force this time.
> 
> Just out of interest, does your RD hanger have a 1 or 2mm gap all around the hanger and where it sits on the machined bit on the frame?


Don't get too crazy with that little screw, it's pretty fragile.

There shouldn't be a "gap" under your hanger. Not sure what might cause that but I would assume it could be bent. You need to investigate that further.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Any new tire options out there recently? I have 1000 miles on a set of Schwalbe G-Ones, and after a flat yesterday I'm going to have to cut the tire off the rim to get it off. It's not the first time it's happened to me with a Schwalbe tire so I'd like to move away from the brand. (I've changed a bajillion tires in my life, just bad luck with these.)

Other than the Knard, what's out there for 650x40? Maxxis has a Detonator in 27.5x1.5, but I haven't heard much about it.

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-261-119-detonator


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

giggsmaster said:


> Just out of interest, does your RD hanger have a 1 or 2mm gap all around the hanger and where it sits on the machined bit on the frame?


I'll check when I get home, but I don't remember there being any gap, I seem to remember it was flush. Sounds like something is wrong with the hanger. 
*EDIT*

Here are the photos:
Cannondale Slate Rear derailleur (outside) by Terry Chay, on Flickr

Cannondale Slate Rear derailleur (inside) by Terry Chay, on Flickr


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

Seventh-777 said:


> Any new tire options out there recently? I have 1000 miles on a set of Schwalbe G-Ones, and after a flat yesterday I'm going to have to cut the tire off the rim to get it off. It's not the first time it's happened to me with a Schwalbe tire so I'd like to move away from the brand. (I've changed a bajillion tires in my life, just bad luck with these.)
> 
> Other than the Knard, what's out there for 650x40? Maxxis has a Detonator in 27.5x1.5, but I haven't heard much about it.
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-261-119-detonator


I had the same experince with the G-One - and why I'm hesitant to go back. I have been using the WTB Resolute for a while now and am quite fond of them. A tad slower on pavement, but probably more capable off road than the G-One. Cannondale is wise to spec those tires now IMHO.


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

Cheers Tychay and mtuck1

Here are a few pics which will hopefully say more than words.

https://flic.kr/p/25dsa95

This is how the hanger sits with the bolt tightened, but the wheel does not sit straight in the rear triangle.


__
https://flic.kr/p/26eFuu7

This is what I need to do for the wheel to sit straight. I have to put a cut piece of tie wrap in the space so the hanger moves forward 2mm.


__
https://flic.kr/p/24WpG9p

This is what happens when I just slot the thru axle in without the tie wrap in place. I didn't notice the wheel not straight until too late for my frame.

The only thing I haven't done is take the hanger off and give it a good clean behind.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

giggsmaster said:


> Cheers Tychay and mtuck1
> 
> Here are a few pics which will hopefully say more than words.


You're right, "a photo is worth a thousand words".

The pocket for the hanger should absolutely (IMHO) not look like that. Mine certainly doesn't. I would be taking that up with Cannondale for sure. I feel that's a warranty replacement. They may not see it that way but I would be having that conversation with them.

Just curious, what size tire did you have on there when it rubbed the chainstay?

Not a great photo (not enough light) but I can't get a feeler to slide in between the hanger and the wall of the pocket except for a couple spots on my bike. I used the pointed (thin) end of a zip tie that was about .5mm thick.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't fit more than the tip of my fingernail in the groove. Honestly I doubt I could get a hair (e.g. .1mm) actually all the way into the grove, so something must be wrong. Perhaps your frame was built ever-so-slightly off? I'd contact Cannonade or your dealer (or both).


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys.

So, do any of your hangers move backwards and forwards easily when your wheel and thru axle are out? Mine pivots on the Allen Bolt backwards and forwards when moved by hand.

I had Panaracer Gravelkings on the bike, they come up at 47mm on the rim.

Looks like I’ll be contacting both Cannondale and the dealer.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Do 47c tires fit on the Slate? Looking at some of the WTB tires.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

matadorCE said:


> Do 47c tires fit on the Slate? Looking at some of the WTB tires.


It's an extremely close fit, no room for error.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

mtuck1 said:


> It's an extremely close fit, no room for error.


Thanks, I'm looking at the horizon or byway.


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

matadorCE said:


> Do 47c tires fit on the Slate? Looking at some of the WTB tires.


Like mtuck1 mentions, they fit at a squeeze.


__
https://flic.kr/p/257fdeK


----------



## eyeluvdirt (Dec 15, 2017)

matadorCE said:


> Thanks, I'm looking at the horizon or byway.


I went into a local bike builder, I asked the same question, he tried squeezing the Horizon in and said it rubbed the chainstay when putting any sort of power down. The Byways look like they are the perfect do all around tire.

I've been running gravelking slicks (42c) and am about to mount up my carbon wheelset with some resolute (42c).

I think the slick Gravelkings are more capable than I will ever push them. Hit 42mph on some chunky gravel winding downhill sections in a race with them this weekend and this was my first road or gravel road race ever. Only complaint was I had to tip toe up some steeper gravel climbs but I had them at 45psi (I weigh 175) and my lowest gear is 34x28 on this wheelset. I'm used to riding mtb though where I have a granny gear haha I was one of 2 guys I saw that were not running a chunkier tire at this event and I ended up in the front the entire race (I actually think he was running Horizons). Haven't ran them in any pb gravel or mud yet though...

The resolutes were highly recommended by a bunch of gravel guys I talked to. Excited to try those. Supposed to clear mud well and have phenomenal rolling resistance on pavement and hardpacked.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

giggsmaster said:


> Like mtuck1 mentions, they fit at a squeeze.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/257fdeK


What tire is that?


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

matadorCE said:


> What tire is that?


Panaracer Gravel King Slick, tubeless compatible, 650b x 48. They come up at 47mm on the original Slate wheels. You have a couple of mm spare each side, just make sure your wheel is true.

https://www.panaracer.com/lineup/gravel.html

Can't beat a bit of tanned sidewalls.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

eyeluvdirt said:


> I went into a local bike builder, I asked the same question, he tried squeezing the Horizon in and said it rubbed the chainstay when putting any sort of power down. The Byways look like they are the perfect do all around tire.
> 
> I've been running gravelking slicks (42c) and am about to mount up my carbon wheelset with some resolute (42c).
> 
> ...


G-Ones or Knards for singletrack/gravel 650x41 fit well with good room although I got some paint damage on a muddy ride on a dirt road


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Put me down as a +1 for the WTB Resolutes. I rode the stock Panaracers on the trails and slid all over the place - as expected. So far I have been very pleased with the Resolutes on gravel, sand, and the road. Currently I have them set up as tubeless using Stans.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I wish the Resolutes came with a black sidewall option. I punted on the G-Ones and went to a set of Knards, which setup tubeless after a day or two of letting Stans do it's thing w/the sidewalls.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

The Resolutes look like a great tire. I like the G-One's which are on my Slate now a lot and will probably stay with them. It looks like I will probably get 3,000 miles out of the rear which I will probably replace this season some time. My wife is riding the Slate now since I built a new Litespeed Gravel this past winter. I'm running 47mm Byways on it that measure 48mm on Boyd Jocassee's and there is plenty of clearance. I have a second set of 700c Boyd Altamonts with 28mm Conti 4000s. Very happy with it. For some reason I can't upload photos tonight, sorry.


__
https://flic.kr/p/40805672905


__
https://flic.kr/p/27836208048


__
https://flic.kr/p/26836970157


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm looking to change the stem on my large from the stock 100mm to a shorter one. I've seen the OPI stem referenced a few times in this thread, but it looks like a different interface. Can anyone verify that this is the right part I'd need?

https://www.amazon.com/Cannondale-Stem-Inch-60mm-Degree/dp/B00GO47SII/

It's listed as "Mountain Bike Stem" but sure looks the same to me. Probably a silly question but I figured it's better to ask than to end up with the wrong bits..


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

out enjoying the sun


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)




----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

Did my first gravel race this past weekend, and had a blast. The bike held up great and I had zero issues. I did the 55 mile St. Francis Gravel Classic in Marianna, AR. 45 of the 55 miles were all gravel. Hopefully, this is an annual event and if you are nearby, I highly recommend it. One of the top finishers was on a Slate as well.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

got a little muddy


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

Derwent Reservoir, UK. by Iain Sharpe, on Flickr

Derwent Reservoir, UK. by Iain Sharpe, on Flickr

Derwent Reservoir, UK. by Iain Sharpe, on Flickr

A ride around the Dambusters training ground.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Where can I get an 80mm stem online for this thing? I ordered one over a week ago from BicycleBuys.com, and they just called me today to tell me that they don't actually have that stem and are sending me a refund. (Grr, won't do business with them again...)


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Same question, I need a shorter stem and 38 or 40t front chaining for orange Slate Force one. At 5'9" stock is too long, especially with the setback seat post. Gearing is spot on for the road but not good for off-road and mixed dirt riding. I hate their proprietary parts, royal PIA

PS I am loving the bike. Not 100 percent sold on the Oliver. My wife has one without ans and that money would be better spent on a wheelset. Stock wheels are stupid heavy.

I called Cannondale support they are clueless didn't know there was a difference between the Cx1 and Force 1 bikes, tires etc. Didn't come with tubeless valves as advertised and had to go to Wtb to figure out rimstrip size for tubeless, Cannondale didn't know either.


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

not sure if they ship where you need, but here is one spot: https://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Cannondale-15_c_190.html


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

I upgraded to the '18 Force 1 because really preferred the SRAM Double Tap to the prior Ultegra - direct and trigger fast! Gearing is still enough, the 44x42t has slightly better lower gearing than my prev 36x32t, and much quieter since no front shifting.

@Truckeemtb, I also feel the stock stem (Med frame) is just a tad too long, but will plumb the seat for minor adjustment for now. That new stem is really nicer though, much more streamlined, and looks lighter.

Love the Resolutes so far! But I want the Hollowgram cranks back :\


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Resolutes are GREAT. Wifes bike has the 42mm slick, good on the road, not so good off! Force 1 is great, 5x better than original Force on My Wilier Cento Uno road bike. I used to joke they were called Force because it took soooo much force to shift, not anymore. I went from a Shimano guy to a Sram guy. Just ordered new mtb with Eagle X01. Pivot 5.5


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

short ride on gravel before the bison all over the road made me turn back


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Truckeemtb said:


> Resolutes are GREAT. Wifes bike has the 42mm slick, good on the road, not so good off! Force 1 is great, 5x better than original Force on My Wilier Cento Uno road bike. I used to joke they were called Force because it took soooo much force to shift, not anymore. I went from a Shimano guy to a Sram guy. Just ordered new mtb with Eagle X01. Pivot 5.5


Are the Resolutes tubeless ready? I like this tire so far, better than the more knobby Knards. I know the Knards weren't for tubeless, I ran them with light tubes, but heavy still.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

Truckeemtb said:


> I called Cannondale support they are clueless didn't know there was a difference between the Cx1 and Force 1 bikes, tires etc. Didn't come with tubeless valves as advertised and had to go to Wtb to figure out rimstrip size for tubeless, Cannondale didn't know either.


Sorry to hear them not providing information on tubeless setup.  There's a lot online and the rim manufacturer (WTB for newer models, Mavic for older) are the place to go to if you want an official recommendation. I hope we eventually resolved this problem (as well as the stem options(*)) for you up-thread.

As for SRAM Force CX1 vs Force 1, the groupsets are the same, just a name change. When SRAM introduced a 1x for Rival, they renamed Force CX1 the Force 1. Originally the 1x Force was targeting competitive cyclocross only (hence the name), but then gravel bikes appeared out of nowhere (of which the Slate was one of the first ones from a major manufacturer), and SRAM re-marketed their road 1x's for all-road/gravel use dropping the "CX" from the moniker. The original Slate came out right around the marketing change (it was available and finalized just before and went on sale just after).

If you mean the 2016 Cannondale Slate Force CX 1 vs the 2018 Cannondale Slate Force 1, besides the obvious paint job and the anodized components there are a few differences:

On the improvements:


The price is less: $500 vs. final retail price from 2017 and $750 vs. 2016 intro price-$3499.99 vs $3999.99 or $4250 in USD.
The tires were changed from Panaracer slicks: probably because Cannonade was expecting this to be purchased by roadies who wanted to preserve road geometry, but it ended up being more a gravel grinder so they put on WTB Resolutes instead of their in-house developed road tires.
The seatpost is now their SAVE carbon model instead of their alloy C1 model: probably to soften the back end. A swapped seatpost is a popular aftermarket change. (I currently have a chinese copy of an Ergon CF3 on my bike.)
Rear rotor is 160mm instead of 140mm: This is in keeping up with the trends/conventional wisdom of the day. Back when the Slate was introduced, many felt that larger rotors on the back are a waste on a road bike, but now gravel bikes almost always have dual 160's and the Slate spec was updated to reflect this trend.
Oh, and there won't be a factory recall on the rims. 

On the downgrades:

Rims are WTB STp i19 vs Mavic XM419: I'm not sure this is a downgrade, really. It could be because Mavic is discontinuing these i19mm wheels, so Cannondale went with a different vendor. I'm only calling it a "downgrade" because WTB usually OEM's a line called "Frequency" that is sturdier than both of these and Cannondale decided not to spec it (and yet their i23mm version is on my $500 commute bike).
Chain is SRAM Rival instead of SRAM Force
The stem and handlebar are Cannondale C3 vs. C1 series
The saddle is the same (Cannondale's parent company-owned Fabric Scoop) but it has steel instead of titanium rails

The above are small cost-cutting measures that don't affect performance and have a negligible weight change.

Chinese Te"mani clone of a Ergon CF3 seatpost by Terry Chay, on Flickr

(*) stem options summary (from this thread) sorted from cheapest to most expensive solution:


 Flip the stock stem to give it a rise
 CannondaleExperts (and your dealer through the Cannondale dealer OEM network) sells OEM 1.5" stems in a ton of lengths and rises
 Aftermarket OPI stem taken off an old Scalpel
 Project321 makes replacement steerers that adapt standard stems (contact them for support) + get a standard 1.25" stem and cap.


----------



## bikerjones (Aug 24, 2011)

aohammer said:


> Are the Resolutes tubeless ready? I like this tire so far, better than the more knobby Knards. I know the Knards weren't for tubeless, I ran them with light tubes, but heavy still.


Yes, I currently have my Resolutes set up as tubeless. Got a puncture last time I was out on gravel, but the tire and Stan's had no problem sealing the hole.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

aohammer said:


> Are the Resolutes tubeless ready? I like this tire so far, better than the more knobby Knards. I know the Knards weren't for tubeless, I ran them with light tubes, but heavy still.


FWIW I run the Knards tubeless. They took a few rides to finally seal up 100% (slow bead leaks at first) but they've been pretty solid.

/knock on wood


----------



## Truckeemtb (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes tubeless ready, had a heck of a time breaking the bead with tubes but went right on with tubeless, no leaking or air loss. The tire weight is decent for my wheels are super heavy, I have't weighed the WTB wheels but I would guess they are more than 1 lb heavier than the wheels on my Pivot Mach 5.5 which comes out in the 1,550 ish range with 27mm internal and 240 hubs.


----------



## giggsmaster (Apr 14, 2018)

giggsmaster said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a 105 Slate, does anyone have an issue with their rear wheel sitting true once the thru axle is tightened. My rear wheel pulls to the drive side when fully tightened. It looks like the rear mech holder moves as I screw the thru axle in.


Just an update...

The Rear Mech Hanger has been replaced by the Dealer and resolved the issue.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm still trying to put together a custom wheelset. What aftermarket hubs fit the Oliver Lefty? I tried searching for the answer but all I could find is that it uses the 50mm flange hub. Do you guy know which Project 321 hub (1.0 or 2.0) fit or if the DT Swiss 240 lefty hub fits the Oliver?


----------



## hongziyang (Dec 12, 2016)

I believe any 1.0 lefty/lefty 50 hub will work, just not the 2.0 ones (as they are slightly wider).


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Yes, the standard Lefty 1.0 hub or compatible will fit.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Add to @tychay, another downgrade on my 2018 Force 1 from 2016 Ultegra is the crankset. 

2016 has the much nicer and lighter Hologram vs the Si on the 2018. 

But love the SRAM double tap on the Force, quicker shifting.


----------



## tangerineowl (Nov 18, 2013)

matadorCE said:


> I'm still trying to put together a custom wheelset. What aftermarket hubs fit the Oliver Lefty? I tried searching for the answer but all I could find is that it uses the 50mm flange hub. Do you guy know which Project 321 hub (1.0 or 2.0) fit or if the DT Swiss 240 lefty hub fits the Oliver?


https://r2-bike.com/mtb-frontwheel-hub__Cannondale-Lefty-Lefty-Hybrid_1


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

i have set up mine with 11-40 cassette, Roadlink, KS Lev, 50-34 rings and Surly Knards. Every thing works well and much better then the tanpan and XT derailleur. Gearing is solid for my terrain. The only thing that I have changed since is the saddle to a WTB. The Slate is my favorite bike and my N plus 1 includes a few bikes. The Slate offers so much. The original bike needs some work but they keep getting better


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks all for the advice on the front hub. I'm going to get some chinese carbon wheels (light bicycle) with dt swiss hubs for the Slate. A bit wider rim with a deep profile would make the bike ride even better I think.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

My shop was selling the leftover 2017 Apex 1 slates with the rigid lefty for almost 50% off so I jumped on it and a couple of days later I found a lefty oliver on ebay that looked pristine for $450. It comes with the steerer tube as well. Does anyone know if I will need to swap out the headset on the rigid slate or will it be the same as the suspension slate?


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Just ordered a SAVE seatpost for my Slate and am removing my KS Lev dropper post as I find I am not using my bike for singletrack as much as I thought I would. Anyone interested in a dropper? Installed but no scratches and working perfectly


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Seventh-777 said:


> Where can I get an 80mm stem online for this thing? I ordered one over a week ago from BicycleBuys.com, and they just called me today to tell me that they don't actually have that stem and are sending me a refund. (Grr, won't do business with them again...)


Try a Thompson stem, works a treat on mine:
Grinduro, Scotland by mapledocumentdesign, on Flickr


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

what Thompson stem is that and what did you you use for a stem cap?


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Make sure you choose the 1-1/2" steerer, not the 1-1/8" if you do go with Thompson. It appears that they only offer lengths of 45mm, 75mm, and 95mm.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

matadorCE said:


> what Thompson stem is that and what did you you use for a stem cap?


Not sure on the model of the stem, it's just the regular 1-1/2" as mtuck1 mentioned, this is the 95mm version. Standard top-cap that came with the bike is a perfect fit.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

So just got off the phone with Cannondale and for those who are curious if you have the Slate with the rigid lefty the headset bearings are not the same diameter as the ones required for Lefty Oliver. So if you happen to have the 2017 Slate Apex 1 with the rigid lefty to be able to use Oliver you need these two parts:

HD169 bearings
QSISEAL


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just put the G Ones back on(tubeless) waiting for my SAVE seatpost and Fabric Flat Pro Carbon saddle. She will make a great 60/40 gravel/road bike. Thought I would have used it for more singletrack (thus the dropper).







saw this poor girl limping with some sort of spike in her leg


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Anyone here selling a rigid solo lefty fork?


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Some road duty, keeping up well enough with the roadies with this gearing range.

I do want to put on more of a gravel bar, perhaps with 12-16 deg flares on drops, since will be on dirt more this summer. Anybody with experience on the degree amounts for stability?


----------



## Hardtobegood (Jul 15, 2017)

Force 1 Slate with custom DT Swiss wheels (XR361 rims, 240s hubs, competition spokes, G-one tires, centerline x rotors and stock cassette). Sorry for quality of image, can't wait for daylight after receiving wheels and had a quick night ride.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

aohammer said:


> I do want to put on more of a gravel bar, perhaps with 12-16 deg flares on drops, since will be on dirt more this summer.


I am really happy with Easton EA70 AX.

https://www.eastoncycling.com/products/details/ea70-ax


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Maxxis Ramblers







SAVE seatpost and Fabric Flat Pro Carbon. Took off the Knards (tubed) running the Ramblers tubeless and took off the KS LEV Integra. Saved two pounds, mostly in the wheels


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Quick question as a first time lefty owner. I want to flip my stem. Do I just pull off the plastic top cap, then just loosen the stem bolts? No preload like traditional fork set up? 

Loving this bike though. I changed out the stock tires to G-One in the rear and WTB Byway front. Rides great.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

2:01 said:


> Quick question as a first time lefty owner. I want to flip my stem. Do I just pull off the plastic top cap, then just loosen the stem bolts? No preload like traditional fork set up?
> 
> Loving this bike though. I changed out the stock tires to G-One in the rear and WTB Byway front. Rides great.


Yes, it's that simple. Ride on....


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

mtuck1 said:


> I am really happy with Easton EA70 AX.
> 
> https://www.eastoncycling.com/products/details/ea70-ax


So, the 16 degree flare gave you nice added stability on the rough stuff?

I'll check into it. Thx


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

aohammer said:


> So, the 16 degree flare gave you nice added stability on the rough stuff?
> 
> I'll check into it. Thx


In my experience, not really. I had Salsa Cowchippers on my CX bike (not Slate). Having the bottoms flare out never felt right to me. I felt more natural with no or very little flare on normal bars. Plus, it drove me nuts on flat road or smooth dirt sections as I felt I couldn't get as aero. So I took them off and went with regular bars.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cowchippers are 24 degrees and though it doesn’t sound like that much more compared to the Easton with 16 degrees the difference in feel is dramatic. I definitely would not choose a bar with more than 16 degrees.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

mtuck1 said:


> Cowchippers are 24 degrees and though it doesn't sound like that much more compared to the Easton with 16 degrees the difference in feel is dramatic. I definitely would not choose a bar with more than 16 degrees.


They did feel weird. I did have Cowbells before that and you are right, there was quite a bit of difference in feel. Although I really didn't care for the 12 deg flares on the Cowbells, either.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Anyone looking to convert to 700c? I ordered a set of Chinese carbon wheels and they sent me the wrong size, so now I'm stuck with a frankenset of wheels that is not what I ordered but won't take back.


----------



## Stutto (May 12, 2008)

What is a fair life expectancy for rear axle bearings? Whilst changing my BB bearings, I noticed that these have gone too. Less than two thousand miles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Stutto said:


> What is a fair life expectancy for rear axle bearings? Whilst changing my BB bearings, I noticed that these have gone too. Less than two thousand miles.


About the same distance I covered on mine before I threw the wheel away and replaced it with a Hope wheel. The Formula hubs are OEM suppliers and trying to get spares for them is like pulling teeth, my free-hub failed, a replacement was impossible to get.


----------



## Stutto (May 12, 2008)

I've ordered bearings, but I suspect that getting the old ones out will be a PITA.

Already eyed up the hope XC wheel, but that would involve a new disc too - six bolt vs centrelock.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Stutto said:


> Already eyed up the hope XC wheel, but that would involve a new disc too - six bolt vs centrelock.


A good excuse to get a Hope disc rotor at the same time.


----------



## 2:01 (May 10, 2010)

Stutto said:


> I've ordered bearings, but I suspect that getting the old ones out will be a PITA.
> 
> Already eyed up the hope XC wheel, but that would involve a new disc too - six bolt vs centrelock.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swapped rear wheels recently, too. The stock Formula's left a lot to be desired. I went the DT route. Ordered a 350 CL hub from bike24 for $140 shipped. I've had Hope before, too, and they're excellent. But I favor DT's more, as cleaning/maintenance is a lot easier. I have DT hubs from 10+ years that I've abused and still going strong.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm liking my WTB Resolutes tubeless, but also still have a fresh pair of Knards on another wheelset, tubed. Has anyone mounted the Knards tubeless? If so, easy or pain in the butt to mount, and do they hold tight on the beads, i.e. not lose air often?


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

2:01 said:


> I swapped rear wheels recently, too. The stock Formula's left a lot to be desired. I went the DT route. Ordered a 350 CL hub from bike24 for $140 shipped. I've had Hope before, too, and they're excellent. But I favor DT's more, as cleaning/maintenance is a lot easier. I have DT hubs from 10+ years that I've abused and still going strong.


Really can't go wrong with DT hubs. I have them on almost all my bikes, even on my XC race hardtail for a few seasons.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

aohammer said:


> I'm liking my WTB Resolutes tubeless, but also still have a fresh pair of Knards on another wheelset, tubed. Has anyone mounted the Knards tubeless? If so, easy or pain in the butt to mount, and do they hold tight on the beads, i.e. not lose air often?


I run the Knards tubeless and it took quite a bit of doing to get them to finally seal up. They slow leaked for a couple of weeks, but after a good bit of riding they've been solid ever since (knock on wood).

I consider myself pretty good at setting up tubeless, and the Knards were one of the most finicky tires I've mounted. I have the post-recall Mavic rims, FWIW.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I never tried my Knards tubeless based on the horror stories of others but just got some Maxxis Ramblers which are tubeless compatible and offer black sidewall and knobby(for gravel tires) tread. I have two sets of G-Ones ( TL Easy and non tubeless), Knards, and stock tires as well. Had the shop install the Knards from the get go and was happy. I don’t have thorns or other puncturing objects so tubed was fine for me. They never had a cut sidewall or any problem. The G-Ones however got sidewall cuts and were a struggle to remove so trailside repairs were not an option (it literally took an hour to remove those damn things). I just wanted to go tubeless again and save some weight and the Ramblers were a good option that mimicked the Knards but were tubeless compatible. I do have to add air somewhat frequently but they ride smoother than the Knards and the G-Ones and are much lighter. Between a switch from a dropper post to a SAVE seatpost and Ramblers tubeless , I saved about two pounds off my Slate and couldn’t be happier. The ride is dialed and suits me much better as I did not ride singletrack like I envisioned I would with my Slate. If you can get the Knards to seat they are a great tire, no doubt based on experience, but there are lighter smoother options. Believe me I have tried them all. I will never run G-One tires again based on their removal efforts and the Rambler is a great tire.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Went ahead and ordered another WTB Resolute to replace the worn one. They seat great tubeless and handled nice, grippy and supple. I'll keep my Knards tubed on my backup wheelset, won't hassle converting them to tubeless. Used these today on a 30 miler fireroad/road combo with 3300ft total elev, no issues. Thx all.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> The G-Ones however got sidewall cuts and were a struggle to remove so trailside repairs were not an option (it literally took an hour to remove those damn things).
> 
> ...
> 
> I will never run G-One tires again based on their removal efforts and the Rambler is a great tire.


I had the same experience with the G-Ones. I liked they way the tires performed and think they're the best aesthetic option out there for the bike, but I ended up just cutting mine off of the wheels after breaking a good dozen or so tire levers trying to get them off.

There's no way in hell I'd be able to do a trail/roadside repair on those things, I'm just lucky I got a puncture close to home and not in the middle of a century.


----------



## irishal (Mar 12, 2011)

Scouring through this thread. I have the Ultegra Slate and love it......BUT....geared wayyyy to high for hilly gravel. I want to make small changes to begin.......can I do an 11-32 cassette without having to change the derailleur or jack with chain length?

Cheers.
Alan


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

irishal said:


> Scouring through this thread. I have the Ultegra Slate and love it......BUT....geared wayyyy to high for hilly gravel. I want to make small changes to begin.......can I do an 11-32 cassette without having to change the derailleur or jack with chain length?
> 
> Cheers.
> Alan


Yes, that was one of the first 'upgrades' I did, made a difference. Did not have to change the chain nor adjust derailleur. But if your der does touch the low cog, turn in the B-limit screw just a tad.

I have the Force 1 now with 44 x 42t, just enough for me, even on steeper hills.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

irishal said:


> Scouring through this thread. I have the Ultegra Slate and love it......BUT....geared wayyyy to high for hilly gravel. I want to make small changes to begin.......can I do an 11-32 cassette without having to change the derailleur or jack with chain length?
> 
> Cheers.
> Alan


Yup, straight swap with no issues. Makes things a lot more comfortable in the hills, for sure.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

aohammer said:


> I'm liking my WTB Resolutes tubeless, but also still have a fresh pair of Knards on another wheelset, tubed. Has anyone mounted the Knards tubeless? If so, easy or pain in the butt to mount, and do they hold tight on the beads, i.e. not lose air often?


The Knards on the stock Mavic wheels were a nightmare to set up tubeless. I had to take it to a shop twice before one of the wheels stopped leaking air--forget about mounting them with just a floor pump or even a shot of CO2. I finally ditched them for the G-ones (yes they fit tight but they seal up well) and won't be going back. I hate tubes and on a bike like the Slate it definitely makes sense to run it tubeless.


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

irishal said:


> Scouring through this thread. I have the Ultegra Slate and love it......BUT....geared wayyyy to high for hilly gravel. I want to make small changes to begin.......can I do an 11-32 cassette without having to change the derailleur or jack with chain length?
> 
> Cheers.
> Alan


Yes, no problem with the cassette change but plan on a new chain as you're adding 4 teeth to the big ring.

The other thing I did was swap the chainring(s) to 50-34 which are relatively easy to find. At one point Cannondale was shipping 2 chainrings with high end road bikes and most guys didn't take the smaller 50-34 so some dealers had a few of them sitting around. That's how I got mine. You can find them on ebay as well.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

After almost 1500 miles, the only thing I don't like about this bike is the crap engagement on the rear hub. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and have a set of new hoops spun up for it. 

Oddly enough, I have a 2018 carbon Scalpel as well and the stock rear hub engagement on that sucked too.


----------



## aohammer (Feb 2, 2006)

Seventh-777 said:


> After almost 1500 miles, the only thing I don't like about this bike is the crap engagement on the rear hub. I think I'm going to bite the bullet and have a set of new hoops spun up for it.
> 
> Oddly enough, I have a 2018 carbon Scalpel as well and the stock rear hub engagement on that sucked too.


I have similar experience. If both are of the FSA variety, they suck. I've converted to either Stans or DT Swiss, much happier!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

just re-wrapped my bars(Fizik 3mm tape)


----------



## Gritz (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, did you overcome the free hub size issue and find a replacement? I'm trying to do the same and can't find a way to put a 11 speed road Shimano cassette on a crossmax pro


----------



## mtuck1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Gritz said:


> Hi, did you overcome the free hub size issue and find a replacement? I'm trying to do the same and can't find a way to put a 11 speed road Shimano cassette on a crossmax pro


Not sure if this is directed toward me but I have experience with this and posted those experiences further down this thread. I used an 11 speed MTB cassette and removed one ring (and spacer) on a Crossmax wheel, which works flawlessly. I forget now which one I removed. There is another workaround that I didn't try which involves machining clearance into the back of the cassette which I am sure would work also. Ultimately that gearing was too low and I went back to the stock wheel and cassette.

I would suggest contacting Mavic support as it has been awhile now and they may have a replacement free hub that would work by now.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Winter is on the way... Are there any decent studded options for this bike yet?


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Recently changed wheels on my Slate and didn't pay attention that the rear brake rotor is Shimano centerlock instead of 6-bolt. Luckily TRP makes a 2-piece 6-bolt 140mm rotor similar to the shimano ice-tech rotor, since shimano only makes 6-bolt rotors 160mm and up.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

matadorCE said:


> Recently changed wheels on my Slate and didn't pay attention that the rear brake rotor is Shimano centerlock instead of 6-bolt. Luckily TRP makes a 2-piece 6-bolt 140mm rotor similar to the shimano ice-tech rotor, since shimano only makes 6-bolt rotors 160mm and up.


Isn't the slate 160mm front and rear?

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Isn't the slate 160mm front and rear?
> 
> Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


Not my '17 105.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

My 17' Slate CX1 Force is 160/140. I think the comparable orange and red Force models are both 160 frt/rr now.


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

I've just ordered a Slate, though it isn't clear if the UK distributor actually has any in the country. All the online shops have sold out within 2 weeks of the 2019 Slate being released in the UK. Fingers crossed!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Went for a cold(sub freezing) ride this morning


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Has anyone removed the Lefty? My frame is going for a respray, to remove the strut (calling it a fork just seems wrong) is it just a matter of removing the stem, slackening the upper and lower clamps and then tapping the steerer tube from above with a rubber mallet?


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

YouTube has a ton of videos on this. That would be the easiest way to learn how to remove the lefty. Hope you post your re-spray when it's done. Good luck.



Cheshire Cat said:


> Has anyone removed the Lefty? My frame is going for a respray, to remove the strut (calling it a fork just seems wrong) is it just a matter of removing the stem, slackening the upper and lower clamps and then tapping the steerer tube from above with a rubber mallet?


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Cheshire Cat said:


> Has anyone removed the Lefty? My frame is going for a respray, to remove the strut (calling it a fork just seems wrong) is it just a matter of removing the stem, slackening the upper and lower clamps and then tapping the steerer tube from above with a rubber mallet?


It is ridiculously easy.

1. Remove top cap and stem
2. Push down on steerer tube with hand
3. Remove fork and top seal
4. Bottom bearing will fall out and remove top bearing.

That's it.

There are only 3 pieces between the fork and frame. Top and bottom headset bearing and qsiseal.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been using WTB Byway's since I got my slate but the clearance is hair thin at the rear chainstay and I have started training for the Belgian Waffle ride in San Diego and realized that I am not comfortable with them as the wheel has to pretty much stay perfect or I'm screwed.

Has anyone mounted up Donnely Strada USH 650x42's on their Slate? They look like smaller Byway's basically.

Or maybe I should be looking at the X'Plor MSO 650x42? Both look like super solid options.


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

My BB has started creaking. Any revelations on fixing the creak and has anyone tried the BBinfinite solution or any type of threaded BB shell w the SI crankset?


----------



## 1-bar (Jun 10, 2004)

I called BBinfinite and their sleeved BB30 bearing setup does not work with the Slate because the internally routed lines - bummer. I had to have the bearings removed and greased to solve the creaking. That seems to be the only fix for now. On a side note, I installed my Mavic Open Pro UST 700c shod w 700x28 Yksion UST tires. I dropped a solid 1.6lbs. Pretty excited to try it out...


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Has anyone done the steerer tube conversion from project321 to use 1-1/8 stems on their Slate?


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just got off the phone with project321 and on an XL lefty the adaptor will increase the stack height almost 2 inches on an uncut steerer. They were very nice on the phone and ordered the adaptor. Figured since Cannondale 1.5-inch stems are not cheap and now I can use whatever stem I want it's a no-brainer.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Did the project321 1-1/8 conversion. It was super easy and trickiest part was removing the old steerer.

Just take out old steerer and replace with project321 one then just put the top collar on top of the lefty top crown. The top collar piece is compression which extends into the frame and grapples the top headset bearing.

You get a lot of extra stack with the new steerer as well. In the pics for reference there are 36mm worth of spacers below the stem. Will need to cut it for sure.

Granted it wasn't cheap at 90 bucks but the 1.5in stems available aren't cheap either and options are super limited.










Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Still on the hunt for a proper set of studded tires for this thing now that winter's on the way again... I emailed these folks:

https://www.peterwhitecycles.com/studdedtires.php

And they got right back to me. $116 plus shipping for a pair of 650x40 Nokian A10s with 72 studs per tire. Will be ordering up a set this weekend and will post up some pics when they're mounted.


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

I have obtained a Slate Force 1. Looks as if a lot of retailers sold out quickly in the UK.


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

I don't know if this is relevant but I noticed new 2019 models of the Slate up in Cannondale's website. https://www.cannondale.com/en/USA/P...aspx?nid=12484750-3ba7-4298-817d-8ece8f0935e3

They seem to be called "SE" models and the are species slightly less in areas with a price bump (at least in the US). I suspect this may be due to tariffs. In any case thought it was worth a mention because I had assumed the Slate was being discontinued in favor of the new Topstone and others.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

For those curious about studs, I ended up getting the Nokian A10s from Peter White Cycles. It was an interesting buying experience - the lady who answers the emails is super polite, but Peter himself is not exactly the most pleasant guy to do business with on the phone and has all the charm and charisma of Bill Belichick.... His reputation for being hard to deal with is well-deserved.

It was not the $116 that I was quoted over email, it ended up being somewhere around $160. Either way - here they are.

Not the most fun to mount, and they are super thick. Unfortunately I forgot to weigh them beforehand, but if you're running studs I you aren't exactly shaving grams anyway. A couple of broken tire levers, a dozen or so f-bombs and some help from the heat gun later, they roll pretty well.


----------



## stugee (Sep 16, 2014)

Got myself a 105 Slate to replace my Giant TCX. Absolutely love the slate, I've fitted WTB resolutes and changed the rear cassette to 11-40 with the new Ultegra RX rear mech. This gives me all the gears I need for climbing without spinning out on tar...

Only other mod I'm going to make is to fit a set of bars with a small amount of flare.


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone else having dramas converting the WTB tyre to tubeless? I can't get my car tyre compressor to seal them. Going to take them to the local bike shop or to the petrol station who have an industrial compressor.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

amcdj said:


> Anyone else having dramas converting the WTB tyre to tubeless? I can't get my car tyre compressor to seal them. Going to take them to the local bike shop or to the petrol station who have an industrial compressor.


Have you tried the usual tricks? Valve core out, soapy water?


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks, didn't try taking out the valve core. The shop mechanic has sorted it for me.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to grab some lightbike carbons to build up over the winter. Does anyone happen to be running these?

https://www.lightbicycle.com/Disc-6...tubeless-for-cyclocross-and-gravel-bikes.html

Opinions, if so? They're pretty inexpensive, and I have a spare set of stock hubs from my recall wheels that I can throw at them.


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

*2019 Slate*

Here's my new Slate. Tubeless conversion. Rear hub Thru-axle changed to DT Swiss ratchet version after immediately stripping the one that came with the bike.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

amcdj said:


> Here's my new Slate. Tubeless conversion. Rear hub Thru-axle changed to DT Swiss ratchet version after immediately stripping the one that came with the bike.
> View attachment 1229326
> View attachment 1229327


What chain is that?


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

Its the stock chain with some Wend wax on it


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Seventh-777 said:


> I'm going to grab some lightbike carbons to build up over the winter. Does anyone happen to be running these?
> 
> https://www.lightbicycle.com/Disc-6...tubeless-for-cyclocross-and-gravel-bikes.html
> 
> Opinions, if so? They're pretty inexpensive, and I have a spare set of stock hubs from my recall wheels that I can throw at them.


I have those, and like them a lot. I got mine from the US side of Light Bicycle built with I9 hubs. They made the bike feel fast and like typical carbon wheels they smooth out some of the harshness and the steering is very direct. These aren't super deep, but I can definitely feel a good crosswind when riding on these.


----------



## SRD123 (Sep 29, 2018)

Is anyone running fenders? Looking for a rear fender to fit to up to 42mm wide tires


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

Anyone interested in a Slate part-out? Have the frame along with other goodies that are not common:

Slate frame in XL
Lefty Oliver fork
Lefty Solo fork
Project321 1-1/8" steerer for the Lefty Oliver
100mm and 80mm 1.5" Cannondale stems

So basically this will let you run the Slate in multiple configs

Slate with Oliver and 1.5" steerer
Slate with Oliver and 1-1/8" steerer
Slate with Solo rigid and 1.5" steerer

Could also sell the complete bike as well I guess with Byways if anyone is interested.


----------



## velcipede (Feb 22, 2011)

If the rigid fork fits a large frame, I’d be interested in that and the bits to make it work.


----------



## gus6464 (Feb 18, 2014)

velcipede said:


> If the rigid fork fits a large frame, I'd be interested in that and the bits to make it work.


Ohh sorry should have specified better. I am looking to sell everything together as I don't want to keep anything that will never sell unless it's all together.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

So, anyone else going to try a WTB Sendero front and Resolute rear combo on their Slate? Just picked a Sendero up, seems like it’ll certainly give the front end some grip.


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

My Slate


----------



## tychay (Feb 20, 2018)

SRD123 said:


> Is anyone running fenders? Looking for a rear fender to fit to up to 42mm wide tires


I don't run regular fenders on it because of the lefty fork and I usually MTB/gravel on it (I have a racing bike and a gravel commuter with 2 wheelsets). I use the Crud Racepac 29ers on the Slate when it has rained recently or is raining. The worked fine enough for me last season but they do do have a bit of the offroad look to it, so it might not be your bag.

I haven't run them in months because since this fall, the girlfriend has been riding my Slate both on and off-road and I set it up for her (she likes the disc brakes and shifting, and it's the best bike I own for MTB). I'll probably have to dig out the rubber bands on the front guard sometime and clip them on in a month as she's starting to get more serious about cycling.

Wish I could find some photos of it.


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

*2019 Slate*

Better pictures of the 2019 Slate


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

amcdj said:


> Better pictures of the 2019 Slate
> View attachment 1233547
> View attachment 1233548
> View attachment 1233550


Oh that red is 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Seventh-777 said:


> I'm going to grab some lightbike carbons to build up over the winter. Does anyone happen to be running these?
> 
> https://www.lightbicycle.com/Disc-6...tubeless-for-cyclocross-and-gravel-bikes.html
> 
> Opinions, if so? They're pretty inexpensive, and I have a spare set of stock hubs from my recall wheels that I can throw at them.


I built up a very similar wheel for my Slate but used the Nextie cArbon version. I also went slightly narrower, 27mm external si that the 42c Resolutes would give some rum protection from the rocks. With DT240 hubs, they were a nice upgrade as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Just mounted up my new Lightbike 36mm carbons:

















Right around 2lbs lighter than the stock Mavic set. Green nipples for speed.


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

Nemecoutepa said:


> View attachment 1231148
> 
> My Slate


Which fender is that on the fork itself? That looks great.


----------



## Nemecoutepa (Oct 20, 2018)

Seventh-777 said:


> Which fender is that on the fork itself? That looks great.


It is a 16 inch mudguard model (for children's bikes).








Hebie Taipan 16


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

Did 35 miles on some nice gravel on Saturday. I had some snow here and there, but not bad at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

What are you all carrying with you for spare tubes? I am running tubeless, but the spare in my saddle bag (and extra in my jersey for longer rides) are 27.5x1.75 Continental tubes - basically MTB size.

Is there something out there in 27.5 that's as small and back-jersey-pocket friendly as a 700c road tube? The ones I'm bringing are much bulkier and it'd be great to have something lighter/thinner.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Seventh-777 said:


> What are you all carrying with you for spare tubes? I am running tubeless, but the spare in my saddle bag (and extra in my jersey for longer rides) are 27.5x1.75 Continental tubes - basically MTB size.
> 
> Is there something out there in 27.5 that's as small and back-jersey-pocket friendly as a 700c road tube? The ones I'm bringing are much bulkier and it'd be great to have something lighter/thinner.


I carry a can of Hutchinson Fast Air. I'd think you can still use a 700c tube on emergencies if you wanted, instead of having to carry around a mtb tube.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

I decided not to sell it


----------



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

^ I'd love to buy just that headwrench off of you if you're interested in selling it separately.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

mtnbkr80015 PMed you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Oct 28, 2016)

Finally got round to getting my Slate repainted, whilst waiting I treated it to a new set of wheels, Next Cycling rims with Project 321 hubs.


----------



## SRD123 (Sep 29, 2018)

https://bikepacking.com/news/pirelli-cinturato-gravel-tires/

Will be interesting to see if these will fit on a large.

Look like a nice new tire option. I need something with more grip than schwalbe g-one's.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## drseventies (Sep 9, 2019)

GRX Brifters?


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a decent tyre for the slate, preferably tubeless and suitable for road/singletrack/gravel

Thanks!

A


----------



## Quentin (Mar 30, 2008)

amcdj said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent tyre for the slate, preferably tubeless and suitable for road/singletrack/gravel
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> A


WTB Resolute










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amcdj (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks

That’s what came with the bike and they seem to be quite robust, worked well for Grinduro and really good on UK trails when it’s dry

A


----------

